# الحد الفاصل بين الوهم والحقيقة فى عقل الانسان



## Desert Rose (19 أبريل 2013)

الموضوع ده من المواضيع اللى بتشدنى اوى , وهو مش موضوع علمى بحت ولا نفسى بحت , لان لازال فيه اسرار كتير مش مٌكتشفة لسه 
بس انا حبيت اشارككم ببعض الامور الغريبة اللى بتحصل فى حياتنا اللى مش بيقدر فيها الانسان كفرد , او حتى مجموعة من الناس التفريق بين الوهم والحقيقة , او الواقع والخيال 

الموضوع مفتوح وكل شوية كده هبقا اضيف عليه حاجة وده بقا يعتمد على وقتى والمود بتاعى  :smile01:smile01


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أبريل 2013)

1- الذاكرة الوهمية : False Memory Syndrome
 
كل واحد فينا عنده ذكريات كتيييييييييييرة , ذكريات عن الطفولة والمراهقة وغيرها 
بس هل عمرك فكرت ان الذكريات ديه اللى انت بتفتكرها فيه جزء منها ممكن ميكونش حقيقى وممكن ميكوش حصل اصلا 
بيٌقال ان 20%  من الناس عندهم ذاكرة وهمية , يعنى عندهم ذكريات لحاجات هما فاكرين انها حصلت لكنها محصلتش فى الواقع خالص 

فممكن واحدة تحتفظ بذكرى عن اغتصابها مثلا وهى طفلة ويكون الموضوع محصلش اصلا 


والحكاية ديه غالبا بتحصل نتيجة للايحاء وممكن تحصل نتيجة للكلام مع طبيب اومعالج نفسى اثناء محاولة استرجاع بعض الذكريات فهو ممكن يوحيلى بشكل مباشر او غير مباشر ببعض الاحداث وانا اعمل منها ذكرى وهمية وكأنها حصلت فعلا 
وبيحصل كمان اثناء التنويم المغناطيسى وعلى فكرة التنويم المغناطيسى من اقوى وسائل الايحاء انا ممكن اجبلك كوباية ماية وانت نايم واوحيلك انها شطة وانت تعقد تكح وتعطس وكأنها شطة فعلا وهى اصلا ماية 

وفيه قضايا اغتصاب بتترفع على هذا الاساس , ان واحدة ممكن تروح لدكتور نفسى وفى محاولة منه لمعرفة سبب مشكلتها ممكن بشكل غير مباشر يوحيلها انها اتعرضت لاغتصاب وهى صغيرة وهى بقا تكمل التفاصيل مع نفسها وتعتقد اعتقاد راسخ ان الذكرى ديه حقيقية وحصلت فعلا وهى محصلتش خالص 

وفيه foundation اسمها False Memory Foundation معمولة للنظر فى الحالات وفحصها 

والمشكلة ان كلنا كتير مننا  عندنا ذكريات عن حاجات محصلتش خالص 
بس المشكلة عند الناس اللى عندها ال syndrome ده ان حياتهم بتبقا بتلف وتدور وتتوقف عند الحادث المأسوى الوهمى اللى هما مصدقين انه حصل , فهو موضوع مدمر لصاحبه 
 
نقطة جانبية : ممكن الواحد فعلا تحصله حادثة وهو صغير وتكون حادثة مأسوية زى اغتصاب مثلا وفعلا الانسان ميفتكرهاش خالص رغم انها حصلت فعلا 
وديه وسيلة من وسائل الدفاع النفسى ان العقل بيدفن الحدث فى الاعماق علشان الانسان يقدر يكمل حياته 

وعلشان كده مثلا ممكن تلاقوا واحد عمل جريمة وميفتكرش  بصدق انه عمل كده وممكن هو شخصيا يبلغ البوليس عن الحادث على اعتبار ان مش هوالمجرم خالص  

العقل البشرى ده بحررررر واااااسع 

ملحوظة : استعنت ببعض المواقع العربية , لتوضيح الفكرة بشكل افضل باللغة العربية زى موقع ماوراء الطبيعة وبعض المواقع العربية الاخرى  . 

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أبريل 2013)

موضوع علمى مفيد
الرب يباركك


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أبريل 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع علمى مفيد
> الرب يباركك



اشكرك استاذى 
انا هبقا ارجع اكمل الموضوع مرة تانى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أبريل 2013)

موضوع روعة اوى


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> موضوع روعة اوى



ميرسى يالارا , منورة المنتدى


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 أبريل 2013)

هو دة الكلام ولا بلاش ...

ربنا يباركك و"اكيد"  متابع ...


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> هو دة الكلام ولا بلاش ...
> 
> ربنا يباركك و"اكيد"  متابع ...



ميرسى ياجوجو , انشاء الله هحاول اكمله فى اقرب وقت .


----------



## geegoo (20 أبريل 2013)

هو انتي كل مواضيعك حلوة كده يا روز؟ 
احلي تقييم و في انتظار البقية ...


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أبريل 2013)

geegoo قال:


> هو انتي كل مواضيعك حلوة كده يا روز؟
> احلي تقييم و في انتظار البقية ...



اشكرك ياجيجو على التشجيع الدائم 
البقية ستأتى بس امته مش عارفه :99:


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2013)

يعني بعض الذكريات اللي بتتردد في ذهني ممكن تكون محصلتش ! :thnk0001:
إزاي ! .. أنا متأكد إن كل الذكريات اللي بفكر فيها حصلت
أنا كدة هتجنن :dntknw:
 

مــتابع ​


----------



## GoGo No Way (20 أبريل 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> يعني بعض الذكريات اللي بتتردد في ذهني ممكن تكون محصلتش ! :thnk0001:
> إزاي ! .. أنا متأكد إن كل الذكريات اللي بفكر فيها حصلت
> أنا كدة هتجنن :dntknw:
> 
> ...



مفيش حاجة بتقولها  استاذه "روز" غلط 

اى خدمة هههههههههه ..

لالا فعلا الكلام دة مظبوط   ... وانتظروا منى مشاركة  فى الموضوع دة بس لما يكمل منو جزء  هههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أبريل 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> يعني بعض الذكريات اللي بتتردد في ذهني ممكن تكون محصلتش ! :thnk0001:
> إزاي ! .. أنا متأكد إن كل الذكريات اللي بفكر فيها حصلت
> أنا كدة هتجنن :dntknw:
> 
> ...



ممكن ياسامح , بس الحالات الخطيرة من الذاكرة الوهمية بتكون عبارة عن Syndrome بتحصل زى ماقولت نتيجة للايحاء 
يعنى حد اوحالك بطريقة مباشرة او غير مباشرة عن حادثة معينة حصلت فى طفولتك مثلا على اساس انك مش فاكرها وهنا تبتدى تتكون الذاكرة الوهمية عن الحادثة ديه 
والحادثة المٌوحاه ديه بتكون حاجة كبيرة بتأثر على حياتك مش مجرد ذكريات صغيرة ومواقف صغيرة وهنا تيجى المشكلة


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> مفيش حاجة بتقولها  استاذه "روز" غلط
> 
> اى خدمة هههههههههه ..
> 
> لالا فعلا الكلام دة مظبوط   ... وانتظروا منى مشاركة  فى الموضوع دة بس لما يكمل منو جزء  هههههه



ههههههههههههههههه ماشى ياجوجو مع انى شميت ريحة تريقة بس هعديها ههههههههههههههه , بهزر معاك 

لا اتفضل اتكلم عن اللى انت عايزة فى النقطة ديه , لانى ممكن ( الله اعلم امته :99 انقل على حاجة تانية او اجيب قصص عن الذاكرة الوهمية لسه مش عارفه 
فأنت شارك فى الجزء ده براحتك


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أبريل 2013)

ياريت ياجوجو تبقا انت تكمل الموضوع بالاضافات اللى انت كنت عايز تضيفها على موضوع الذاكرة الوهمية 
او اى حاجة ليها علاقة بردو بموضوع الواقع والخيال ده , يعنى تاخد الموضوع كده كله وتكمله لو حابب وتعتبره موضوعك , اكون شاكرة ليك جدا:flowers::flowers: .


----------



## خادم البتول (21 أبريل 2013)

شوفي يا ست البنات: أصل أنا كنت باتكلم في "*الشيطان*"، وشقاوة فتحت في "*الرقص*"، وانتي هنا بدأتي في "*الوهم*"، بالتالي الناس بردو معذورة، قالوا لا يمكن كل ده صدفة دي أكيد *مؤامرة *على منتديات الكنيسة.. دي *موجة *شيطانية كاملة! :smile01

أنا عن نفسي متعلم عليّا ومسجل خطر، ده شيء معروف، وانتي امبارح بليل صوتك كان جايب لحد روض الفرج (حد يا بشر يتخانق الساعة 4 صباحا!!!) وشقاوة بعد ما ضربت الصاروخ بتاعها اختفت وسابتها تولع (قال كان عندها برد قال!!!)، فأنا أقترح نغطس احنا التلاتة كده كام يوم لحد ما الدنيا تهدا والشبورة تنزل وبعدين نرجع بالهداوة.. بس الموضوع ده لازم يكمل.. ماشي يا باشا؟ 


* * *​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أبريل 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> شوفي يا ست البنات: أصل أنا كنت باتكلم في "*الشيطان*"، وشقاوة فتحت في "*الرقص*"، وانتي هنا بدأتي في "*الوهم*"، بالتالي الناس بردو معذورة، قالوا لا يمكن كل ده صدفة دي أكيد *مؤامرة *على منتديات الكنيسة.. دي *موجة *شيطانية كاملة! :smile01
> 
> أنا عن نفسي متعلم عليّا ومسجل خطر، ده شيء معروف، وانتي امبارح بليل صوتك كان جايب لحد روض الفرج (حد يا بشر يتخانق الساعة 4 صباحا!!!) وشقاوة بعد ما ضربت الصاروخ بتاعها اختفت وسابتها تولع (قال كان عندها برد قال!!!)، فأنا أقترح نغطس احنا التلاتة كده كام يوم لحد ما الدنيا تهدا والشبورة تنزل وبعدين نرجع بالهداوة.. بس الموضوع ده لازم يكمل.. ماشي يا باشا؟
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه انت سمعت صوتى ؟ وصلك ؟ :smile01:smile01 ده انا حتى كنت موطية صوتى على الاخر ههههههههه 

الموضوع هيكمل , جوجو بأذن يسوع هيوافق ويكمله .


----------



## GoGo No Way (21 أبريل 2013)

.. هيوافق .. هلى محتاجه ههههههههه انا اعرف حاجة وقولت لا .....

المهم انا مش فاكر حاجات كتير بس المهم ... من الاسباب للذاكره الوهمية ....

الايحاء اثناء حالة شرود الذهن ..  ومنها حالة من الحالات الفا .. بيتا .. ثيتا .. بس مش فاكر انهى واحد

و ايحاء كمان عن طريق البندول .. ودة تقريبا بيدخل الذهن فى حالة من دول .. وفبتدخل الفكرة فى العقل الباطن و بكدة الفكرة اتثبتت ...

و حاجة تانية  ودة بيكون توقع " مش اكيد " مجرد توقع او فكرة " بسبب العوالم المتوازية .. بيحصل فى احداها حدث معين  فبيتثبت فى العقل البشرى العادى الى احنا فيه  وفى كل العوالم ... 


وان شاء الله لو افتكرت او عرفت حاجة تانية .. هقول .. وبردو " مستنى  استاذه روز تكتب اى حاجة ههههه "


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)

*ياهلا :smile01 انا جيت :smile01 

مبدئيًا : مشاركتى ممنوع قرآتها لمرضى الضغط و القلب و السكر و أصحاب العقول الصغيرة و الخيال الضيق

نتكلم بقا .. موضوعك عجبنى جدًا و خصوصًا موضوع الذاكرة الوهمية .. صدق أو لا تصدق كلنا عندنا ذاكرة وهمية من أيام الطفولة البريئة .. ذاكرة خلفتها مجرد ايحائات لحاجات عمرها ماحصلت ابدًا .. حتى و لو كانت صغيرة طبعا و دة اغلبها .. لان الكبير منها فى الغالب بيتسبب فى امراض نفسية .. و اظن ان اغلبنا المفروض مستقر نفسيًا - مع انى بدأت اشك - المهم .. من ابسط المواقف اللى حصلت معايا انا شخصيًا .. انى كانت عندى ذاكرة قوية جدا و مصدقاها جدًا و شبه واقعية بالنسبة لى ان والدتى بتاكل نوع معين من الاكل و انا صغيرة و بنهزر و ناكله سوا و نتخانق عليه بهزار و مين ياكله الاول شغل عيال يعنى .. و اتضح اما كبرت ان والدتى عمرها ما داقته ولا جت جنبه .. كل ما فى الامر انهم قالولى بس ماما بتحبه فكوليه - بيستغلو سذاجتى -  فكنت انا باكل زى الشاطرة  .. و تخيلت ان كل المواقف و الحوارات على الشئ دة حصل و هو ولا الهوا :smile01 .. الموضوع بالنسبة لى بسيط و ااما اكتشفته مفيش مشاكل عادى عيلة و ضحكو عليها :smile01 .. لكن المشكلة بقا لو الذاكرة الوهمية جات فى موقف كبير و ترسخ فى الذهن .. زى اغتصاب او قسوة او كره او غيره ..

و انا داخلة موضوعك .. كان عندى تخيل تانى خالص للمحتوى .. يمكن عشان هو سؤال عندى انا .. هو احنا اصلا حقيقة ولا وهم ؟؟ مش وارد حياتنا تكون مجرد حلم بينتهى بموتنا و نرجع لطبيعة مش عارفة ايه هى طبعًا نكمل بيها حياة أخرى ؟؟ مش وارد منكونش حقيقيين أساسا و ميكونش فيه كل اللى بيحصل و كل اللى بنحسه مجرد شوية اوهام بيفوقنا منها الموت ؟؟ اسئلة ساذجة و غريبة بس شغلتنى فى فترة من فترات حياتى  *

*موضوع جميل يا روز .. متألقة يا بنتى :new8:*



خادم البتول قال:


> شوفي يا ست البنات: أصل أنا كنت باتكلم في "*الشيطان*"، وشقاوة فتحت في "*الرقص*"، وانتي هنا بدأتي في "*الوهم*"، بالتالي الناس بردو معذورة، قالوا لا يمكن كل ده صدفة دي أكيد *مؤامرة *على منتديات الكنيسة.. دي *موجة *شيطانية كاملة! :smile01
> 
> أنا عن نفسي متعلم عليّا ومسجل خطر، ده شيء معروف، وانتي امبارح بليل صوتك كان جايب لحد روض الفرج (حد يا بشر يتخانق الساعة 4 صباحا!!!) وشقاوة بعد ما ضربت الصاروخ بتاعها اختفت وسابتها تولع (قال كان عندها برد قال!!!)، فأنا أقترح نغطس احنا التلاتة كده كام يوم لحد ما الدنيا تهدا والشبورة تنزل وبعدين نرجع بالهداوة.. بس الموضوع ده لازم يكمل.. ماشي يا باشا؟
> 
> ...



*ربنا على الظالم .. انا حقيقى كنت ميتة من البرد فى دور رخم فعلاً و مكنش المقصود اسيب الموضوع لوحده كدة :smile01 بس ماشاء الله كنت سيباه مشاركة واحدة رجعت لقيته 15 صفحة كبر و بقا بيمشى لوحده :smile01 و عليه شتيمة هدية كمان :smile01 

المهم يا سيدى .. لو عندك رد للهرتلة اللى انا هرتلتها فوق دى .. ابعتهولى خاص بدل ما يقام علينا الحد :smile01*


----------



## GoGo No Way (22 أبريل 2013)

> و انا داخلة موضوعك .. كان عندى تخيل تانى خالص للمحتوى .. يمكن عشان هو سؤال عندى انا .. هو احنا اصلا حقيقة ولا وهم ؟؟ مش وارد حياتنا تكون مجرد حلم بينتهى بموتنا و نرجع لطبيعة مش عارفة ايه هى طبعًا نكمل بيها حياة أخرى ؟؟ مش وارد منكونش حقيقيين أساسا و ميكونش فيه كل اللى بيحصل و كل اللى بنحسه مجرد شوية اوهام بيفوقنا منها الموت ؟؟ اسئلة ساذجة و غريبة بس شغلتنى فى فترة من فترات حياتى




وكلامك مظبوط ودة الى كنت عايز اناقشو هنا فى المنتدى  بما ان هنا ناس بتجمع ما بين الدين والمنطق وجزء من العلم بس كل ما اتكلم فى حاجة " غريبة  " يبقى مفيش رد او ردود قاسية فمبقدرتش اوصل حتى لاى خطوة مبدئية للمناقشة فى الموضوع دة ,,,,, بس عموما كلامك ... مظبوط ..


----------



## خادم البتول (22 أبريل 2013)

شقشق: مبدئيا أنا ح اسيب كل حاجة وعايز أعرف هو إيه اللي كانوا بيخلوكي تاكليه وانتي صغيرة؟ P:
 
(غالبا هو ده السبب)! :smile01


الفكرة بتاعتك مش بعيدة عن الموضوع ولا حاجة، أعتقد *روز* كانت ح توصل ليها لو مدينا الخط على استقامته، بس هي كانت يادوب لسه بتسخـّن بحكاية الذاكرة الوهمية. ثانيا سؤلك مش ساذج أبدا.. إننا "وهم" وإننا بنعيش مجرد "حلم": "*السذاجة*" دي بالفعل حكمة أو فلسفة هندية قديمة اسمها "ڨيدانتا"، وخاصة مدرسة "*أدڨيتا ڨيدانتا*"، ودي بالفعل بيؤمن بيها حرفيا "*ملايييييين*" البشر . أدلة المدرسة دي قوية جدا والعدد اللي بيؤمن بيها ضخم جدا والاكتشافات العلمية الحديثة اللي بتأكدها كل يوم في ازدياد، لدرجة إن البعض بدأ بالفعل يعمل دراسات مقارنة مع الكتاب المقدس ويشوفوا الكلام ده ينفع مسيحيا وللا لأ؟ المدهش إنهم في النهاية مش بس بيقولوا مفيش تعارض، إنما بيأكدوا إن ده معنى ورمز أساسي في كلمات السيد المسيح وبيتكرر في كل البشارات تقريبا! يعني انت يا كتكوت "سذاجتك" دي فيه ناس واخدين فيها دكتوراه أصلا، ناس شاب شعرها وهي بتدرسها أو على الأقل بتؤمن *يقينا* بيها. 


مثلا: "ملكوت السماء" الذي هو "داخلكم": ده نفسه هو حالة *الإفاقة* من "حلم" العالم. ولأنه مجرد حلم بالتالي مشكلاته كلها (ماذا نأكل أو ماذا نشرب أو ماذا نَلبس) كلها بتتحل في جملة واحدة: *اطلبوا ملكوت الله *وهذه كلها تزاد لكم! فيه بالشكل ده متوازيات كتيرة جدا. المشكلة إن الناس بتفهم كلمة "*الوهم*" خطأ أصلا. لما بنقول "وهم" الناس بتفكر في عالم شبحي، سراب، بمعنى إننا مثلا ممكن نعدي من الحيطان. ده مش معنى الوهم. بالعكس: الوهم عشان نصدق إنه حقيقة لازم يكون مادي وصلب ومحسوس. إنما المقصود بالوهم هو ببساطة إن *ظاهر الأشياء غير حقيقتها *تماما، وده العلم بالفعل أثبته. كل المادة اللي حوالينا هي في الحقيقة مش مادة، وإنما *طاقة*. أكتر من كده الطاقة دي نفسها في حالة تشكل مستمر!! المشكلة اللي خلت آينشتين شخصيا يشد شعره هي كالتالي: لما انتي تبصي على الكمبيوتر اللي قدامك ده يظهر كأنه كمبيوتر، مادة ملموسة ومحسوسة، لكن لو سيبتي الكمبيوتر ودخلتي المطبخ شوية الكمبيوتر فوريا يتحول لطاقة. بتختفي الإلكترونات والذرات نفسها. لو بصيتي تتشكل مادة، لو مشيتي يتحول طاقة! يعني هي *مادة وللا طاقة*؟ يعني هي *ذرات وللا موجات*؟ ساعتها آينشتين ـ طبعا في حالة ذهول ـ قال جملته الشهيرة "ربنا مابيلعبش زهر". 

طبعا بعد كده اكتشفوا حاجات أعجب وأغرب عن سلوك المادة نفسها، وظهرت نظريات أغرب من الخيال العلمي لتفسير كل ده، لحد ما ظهر تلميذ آينشتين: العبقري *ديفيد بوهم*. ده بقا جت له فكرة غريبة: إنه يسيب المعمل ويروح المعبد! ده بالتالي اللي سافر وقابل رهبان ودرس الحكمة القديمة في العالم كله وبدأ يعمل ربط عشان يفهم السر، وفي النهاية حط هو نفسه نظريته (حاجة كده لسه قدام العالم 100 سنة عشان فعلا يفهمها)!

لكن مش بس بوهم وإنما عموما.. عموما البشرية حاليا بتشهد أول وأجمل وأعظم لقاء بين العلم والدين، والعلم والروحيات بشكل عام.. ولأول مرة النهارده ممكن نقرا "فيزياء" لكن نحس إننا بنقرا "*شعر*"! ولأن "لكل فعل رد فعل، *مضاد في الاتجاه*" ده تحديدا كان سبب رئيسي في ظهور موجة *الإلحاد*! وطبعا "الميديا" العالمية مفهوم ح تروّج لمين ـ أكيد مش لتجارب معملية بتأكد وجود *عقل أعلى *أو خالق للكون، على سبيل المثال. بالعكس الميديا ح تروج إما للإلحاد، وإما لمادة ومحتوى "*ديني*" يؤدي بالضرورة وبشكل غير مباشر للإلحاد!  _(يُراجع على سبيل المثال قنوات الحافظ والناس وغيرها في هذا الركن الإسلامي من العالم)! __:smile01
_

طبعا أنا باختصر جدا جدا لكن في النهاية قصدي أقول: مش معنى إن الفكرة غريبة ـ أو إن اللي بيؤمن بيها وثنيين كفرة ـ إننا نرفضها كده على طول. خلينا ناخد الأمور عموما بفهم وبراحة شوية أيها الأحباء عشان احنا دلوقت بقينا بالفعل خارج التاريخ . لذلك أنا قررت أجاوبك هنا، مش على الخاص، ورغم إني ما شرحتش الحقيقة كتير لكن يكفي إن الناس مبدئيا تفتح الأفق شوية وتبتدي على الأقل تقرا وتبحث وتتعلم، بدل ما احنا قاعدين في العشة متخيلين إن عندنا دايما كل الإجابات. 


* * *​
وبعدين سامحيني إني ماشاركتش في "*الرقص*"، أنا كده كده كنت حاسس إني ح اشارك في "*الوهم*"، فلو شاركت كمان في الرقص، وفيه قبل كده "*الشيطان*"، يبقا هاتريك، والمباحث طبيعي قالبين المنطقة بيدوروا ع المتعهد اللي ورا الشحنة دي كلها، بالتالي كنت ح البسها. من ناحية تانية الرقص ماكانش ناقص: أنا فجأة لقيت كله بيطحن، وشفت "حبو تتحدث عن نفسها" الإصدار الجديد، شوية و"أوريجانوس" جاب منشور من الكنيسة، وكده كده "الملكة هيلانة" جوا ودي ست طيبة بس أنا عارف إنها بتشيل سلاح عادة.. فأنا قلت أحسن أحترم نفسي وخليني بره.. يا بنتي احنا بعد اللي شفناه ده نشكر ربنا اللي جت على قد كده. :smile01


* * *​


----------



## GoGo No Way (22 أبريل 2013)

خادم البتول ..... الكلام دة تسهتاهل عليه تقيم علشان اخيرا لقيت حد عارف الكلام الى انا عارفه متطعلتش كائن فضائى يعنى زى ما الناس بتقول هههههه .. المهم معرفش اعمل تقيمات .. اعتبرو وصل ههههههه ... وبالنسبة لاختراق الحيطة مش بعيد برضو ههههههه هو مفيش دليل بس مفيش مستحيل .. احنا لسة مكتشفناش الحقيقة ...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> وكلامك مظبوط ودة الى كنت عايز اناقشو هنا فى المنتدى  بما ان هنا ناس بتجمع ما بين الدين والمنطق وجزء من العلم بس كل ما اتكلم فى حاجة " غريبة  " يبقى مفيش رد او ردود قاسية فمبقدرتش اوصل حتى لاى خطوة مبدئية للمناقشة فى الموضوع دة ,,,,, بس عموما كلامك ... مظبوط ..



*بص يا جوجو .. طول ما انت بتتكلم بتهذيب و مبتغلطش فى حد .. اتكلم و املى الدنيا كلام .. محدش له عندك حاجة طالما مش بتخالف قانون من قوانين المنتدى  

و هتلاقى اللى يرد و يشارك .. بس هما يفوقو من اللى هما فيه 
*




> شقشق : مبدئيا أنا ح اسيب كل حاجة وعايز أعرف هو إيه اللي كانوا بيخلوكي تاكليه وانتي صغيرة؟



*كبدة :shutup22:*



> الفكرة بتاعتك مش بعيدة عن الموضوع ولا حاجة، أعتقد *روز* كانت ح توصل ليها لو مدينا الخط على استقامته، بس هي كانت يادوب لسه بتسخـّن بحكاية الذاكرة الوهمية. ثانيا سؤلك مش ساذج أبدا.. إننا "وهم" وإننا بنعيش مجرد "حلم": "*السذاجة*" دي بالفعل حكمة أو فلسفة هندية قديمة اسمها "ڨيدانتا"، وخاصة مدرسة "*أدڨيتا ڨيدانتا*"، ودي بالفعل بيؤمن بيها حرفيا "*ملايييييين*" البشر . أدلة المدرسة دي قوية جدا والعدد اللي بيؤمن بيها ضخم جدا والاكتشافات العلمية الحديثة اللي بتأكدها كل يوم في ازدياد، لدرجة إن البعض بدأ بالفعل يعمل دراسات مقارنة مع الكتاب المقدس ويشوفوا الكلام ده ينفع مسيحيا وللا لأ؟ المدهش إنهم في النهاية مش بس بيقولوا مفيش تعارض، إنما بيأكدوا إن ده معنى ورمز أساسي في كلمات السيد المسيح وبيتكرر في كل البشارات تقريبا! يعني انت يا كتكوت "سذاجتك" دي فيه ناس واخدين فيها دكتوراه أصلا، ناس شاب شعرها وهي بتدرسها أو على الأقل بتؤمن *يقينا* بيها.



*يعنى انا ساذجة صغيرة و هما سُذج كبار :new6: .. كمل جميلك بقا و قولى نظرية ديفيد بوهم اللى البشرية هيفهموها كمان 100 سنة يمكن نسبق عصرنا :new6: .. 

كلامك فى جزئية ان مش اى حاجة يؤمن بيها الملحدين او الوثنيين تبقى غلط من غير ما نفتش فيها و نبحث .. مش يمكن نلاقى ربنا جواها .. الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد .. علامة وجوده فى كل حاجة بس اللى يدور عليه .. بولس الرسول فى اريوس باغوس كلمهم عن المسيح ان هو صاحب مذبح الاله المجهول .. *




> * * *​
> وبعدين سامحيني إني ماشاركتش في "*الرقص*"، أنا كده كده كنت حاسس إني ح اشارك في "*الوهم*"، فلو شاركت كمان في الرقص، وفيه قبل كده "*الشيطان*"، يبقا هاتريك، والمباحث طبيعي قالبين المنطقة بيدوروا ع المتعهد اللي ورا الشحنة دي كلها، بالتالي كنت ح البسها. من ناحية تانية الرقص ماكانش ناقص: أنا فجأة لقيت كله بيطحن، وشفت "حبو تتحدث عن نفسها" الإصدار الجديد، شوية و"أوريجانوس" جاب منشور من الكنيسة، وكده كده "الملكة هيلانة" جوا ودي ست طيبة بس أنا عارف إنها بتشيل سلاح عادة.. فأنا قلت أحسن أحترم نفسي وخليني بره.. يا بنتي احنا بعد اللي شفناه ده نشكر ربنا اللي جت على قد كده. :smile01




*صدقنى انا سعيدة انك مشاركتش .. لانى تقريبًا حاسة بالذنب تجاه اى حد محترم شارك و اتشتم :bomb: فكويس انك مدخلتش .. كفاية عليا ذنوب كدة :new6: .. و نصيحة اخوية : اما تلاقى بنات فى اى حوار و بيتخانقو .. اعمل نفسك شجرة :new6: واحدة فيهم هتقضى على التانية و انت برا الموضوع و دى افضل المواقف الممكنة :new6:*]


----------



## Veronicaa (23 أبريل 2013)

متابعة الموضوع


----------



## Veronicaa (23 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> و انا داخلة موضوعك .. كان عندى تخيل تانى خالص للمحتوى .. يمكن عشان هو  سؤال عندى انا .. هو احنا اصلا حقيقة ولا وهم ؟؟ مش وارد حياتنا تكون مجرد  حلم بينتهى بموتنا و نرجع لطبيعة مش عارفة ايه هى طبعًا نكمل بيها حياة  أخرى ؟؟ مش وارد منكونش حقيقيين أساسا و ميكونش فيه كل اللى بيحصل و كل  اللى بنحسه مجرد شوية اوهام بيفوقنا منها الموت ؟؟ اسئلة ساذجة و غريبة بس  شغلتنى فى فترة من فترات حياتى  *



نظرية الكون الهولوغرامي


----------



## GoGo No Way (23 أبريل 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> نظرية الكون الهولوغرامي



هو دة الكلام المظبوط .. واخيرا لقيت ناس بتتحدف عليها عندها نفس الفكر ههههههههههه ....


----------



## Veronicaa (23 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> هو دة الكلام المظبوط .. واخيرا لقيت ناس بتتحدف عليها عندها نفس الفكر ههههههههههه ....


قبل ادماني على النت كنت اعتقد نفس الامر اني فكر شاذ لكن بعد تبادل الافكار مع ناس كثر على النت ودخولي عدة نقاشات عرفت اني طبيعية والحمدلله.


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أبريل 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> نظرية الكون الهولوغرامي



*كنتى فين يا ستنا من بدرى .. يلا انقلى و قوليلنا اللى تعرفيه .. احنا مش عايزين متابعين صامتين .. احنا عايزين مشاركين و فعاليين 

منورة يا قمراية *


----------



## Veronicaa (23 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *كنتى فين يا ستنا من بدرى .. يلا انقلى و قوليلنا اللى تعرفيه .. احنا مش عايزين متابعين صامتين .. احنا عايزين مشاركين و فعاليين
> 
> منورة يا قمراية *


نورك يا قمر :new8:

تقول النظرية ان الكون ليس سوى صورة ثلاثية الأبعاد اذن العالم الذي نختبره بحواسنا ليس سوى  وهم. يعتبر  الفيزيائي غوث أن الوجود موجود لأنه مجرد عدم لانه اذا جمعنا طاقات الكون معا تكون النتيجة أن طاقة الكون تساوي صفرا  لكون الطاقة الإيجابية للكون متساوية مع الطاقة السلبية له. 
فالكون مجرد صورة عن الواقع الذي لا يمكننا ان ندركه بحواسنا وكل المعلومات في الكون مخزنة بعيدا في الفضاء..  لأن قياس  الطاقة في أي منطقة متناسب مع مساحة سطح تلك المنطقة بدلا من حجم  المنطقة من هنا فالعمليات الفيزيائية تحدث على سطح العالم و ما  نراه مجرد ظلالها.

نقطة اخيرة الاجسام الهلوغرامية تجري عليها نفس قوانين الاجسام الحقيقية بمعنى لو ان شاحنة هلوغرامية صدمت انسان هلوغرامي فستحدث فيه نفس الاضرار التي يحدثها تصادم انسان حقيقي مع شاحنة


على فكرة هذا القانون لم بعد امرا افتراضيا بل هو اداة علمية في صياغة الفيزياء المعاصرة فقد صار جزء من الفيزياء النظرية.

هذا كل ما تفيدني به الذاكرة الان اول ما اتذكر امرا اخر ساضيفه.


----------



## GoGo No Way (23 أبريل 2013)

كلام مظبوط  بس ناقص شوية حاجات ..  المهم لما الكل يجى بكره ولا فى اى يوم عندى نقاش اضافة ملهاش حل بالنسبة للموضوع دة لان الكون الهولوغرامى كان سبب الحاد ناس كتير ولكن دة سلاح ذو حدين بحيث انو اثبات ايضا لوجود الله .. بعيدا عن الاثباتات " التقليدية " ............. المهم منتظر لما الكل يجى ..

وشكرا على المعلومة يا Ver0


----------



## geegoo (23 أبريل 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> نورك يا قمر :new8:
> 
> تقول النظرية ان الكون ليس سوى صورة ثلاثية الأبعاد اذن العالم الذي نختبره بحواسنا ليس سوى  وهم. يعتبر  الفيزيائي غوث أن الوجود موجود لأنه مجرد عدم لانه اذا جمعنا طاقات الكون معا تكون النتيجة أن طاقة الكون تساوي صفرا  لكون الطاقة الإيجابية للكون متساوية مع الطاقة السلبية له.
> فالكون مجرد صورة عن الواقع الذي لا يمكننا ان ندركه بحواسنا وكل المعلومات في الكون مخزنة بعيدا في الفضاء..  لأن قياس  الطاقة في أي منطقة متناسب مع مساحة سطح تلك المنطقة بدلا من حجم  المنطقة من هنا فالعمليات الفيزيائية تحدث على سطح العالم و ما  نراه مجرد ظلالها.
> ...


ممكن شرح للنقطة دي  ؟؟


----------



## Veronicaa (23 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> كلام مظبوط  بس ناقص شوية حاجات ..  المهم لما الكل يجى بكره ولا فى اى يوم عندى نقاش اضافة ملهاش حل بالنسبة للموضوع دة لان الكون الهولوغرامى كان سبب الحاد ناس كتير ولكن دة سلاح ذو حدين بحيث انو اثبات ايضا لوجود الله .. بعيدا عن الاثباتات " التقليدية " ............. المهم منتظر لما الكل يجى ..
> 
> وشكرا على المعلومة يا Ver0


نعم ربط الكثير بين هذه النظرية والروحنيات وعبروا عليها هكذا: "كل شيء في الزمكان جاء إلى الوجود بمجرد إسقاط حقيقة أعلى بواسطة نور الله على فراغ الظلام"* نتج عن ذلك  إنكار وجود العالم بسبب الاعتقاد بأن الشيء الوحيد الموجود هو الله*

هذا الفكر ارتبط بالصوفية كثيرا من ابلغ ما قيل في هذا الصدد تعبير احد المتصوفين عن اننا اذا قمنا بقطع الزمكان إلى عدد لانهائي من القطع، فإن الكون بأكمله سوف  يكون حاضرا في كل موقع قائلا:
اعلم أن العالم مرآة من رأسه إلى قدميه،
ففي كل ذرة مئة شمس مستعرة،
وإذا شققت قلب حبة ماء واحدة،
سيخرج منها مئة محيط نقي المياه،
وإن فتشت في كل حبة رمل،
ربما رأيت ألف آدم في قلبها،
والبعوضة في هذا العالم مثل الفيل،
وقطرة المطر تصبح في منزلة النيل...
إن قلب حبة الشعير قد يساوي حصاد المئات،
فالعالم يسكن في قلب حبة من ذُرة،
وعلى جناح بعوضة يرقد بحر الحياة،
وفي سواد العين تجد سماء ممتدة...

في انتظار مشاركتك


----------



## GoGo No Way (23 أبريل 2013)

بالظبط ... تمام ... 

المشاركة المنتظرة بعدين ههههه بس تعقيبا على الكلام دة مظبوط اوى 

فكل ذرة فى الكون هى الكون كلو و عجبتنى اوى مقوله بتنسب الى على بن ابى طالب بتقول 

" وتحسب انك جرم صغير وفقك انطوى العالم الاكبر " 

و نظرية الكون الهولوغرامى بتدل بطريقة شبه علمية ببعض الافعال ما تسمى "الخارقة "

الى بيعملها المتصوفون و الناس الى بتتحكم فى ذاتها وفى داخلها او بمعنى اصح بتتحكم فى الذرة  او بمعنى اصح اكثر ما هو داخل الذرة الذى يتحرك بشكل عشوائى نتيجة لاعتقاد العقل .. 

ومن الظواهر الشبه مستحيلة ولكن موجودة " الانتقال الانى " انتقال من مكان لاخر فى نفس اللحظة بالجسم الكامل وليس بالوعى فقط " و دية من الظواهر المعروفة الى بتكون خير دليل على نظرية الهولوغرام ..


... متابع ....


----------



## Veronicaa (23 أبريل 2013)

> ممكن شرح للنقطة دي  ؟؟


المثال امامها يشرح الامر   الهلوغرام هو *صورة ثلاثية الابعاد* لكنه عنده  بعض الخصائص .. كالمثال السابق اذا جسمين اصطدما ببعضهما تجري عليهما القوانين الفيزيائية المعروفة. وكانهما حقيقة وليسا وهم. 
اعتذر اذا وجدت الفاظ غير دقيقة.. فكل هذه الامور العلمية درستها بغير اللغة العربية..


----------



## Veronicaa (23 أبريل 2013)

اعتذر لصاحبة الموضوع عن تخريبنا لموضوعها


----------



## geegoo (23 أبريل 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> المثال امامها يشرح الامر   الهلوغرام هو *صورة ثلاثية الابعاد* لكنه عنده  بعض الخصائص .. كالمثال السابق اذا جسمين اصطدما ببعضهما تجري عليهما القوانين الفيزيائية المعروفة. وكانهما حقيقة وليسا وهم.
> اعتذر اذا وجدت الفاظ غير دقيقة.. فكل هذه الامور العلمية درستها بغير اللغة العربية..


ايوه ما هو اللي مش فاهمه ازاي صورة تتأثر ؟؟
مش الهولوجرام ده ضوء في الاساس ؟؟
اسف لتعبك


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

*موضوع مميز وشيق كآلعآدة روزآ* 

أفتكر إنى مريت بحآجة زى دى فعلاً .. فى مرحلة كآن عندى إقتنآع تآم إنى سقطت فى أولى إبتدآئى وعدتهآ 
وسيطرت عليآ آلفكرة وإديهآ عيآط 

أفتكر بعدهآ إن مآمت زميلة ليآ هى إللى فتحت قدآمى آلموضوع دآ .. إزآى وليه مش فآكرة بردو ...!


*وعندى سؤآل صغير* .. هى آلحيل آلنفسية أو آلدفآعية ممكن تكون ذكريآت وهمية بآلشكل دآ ، مش قصدى طبعاً عن آلتهيؤآت .. 
بس هل آلإنسآن قآدر - *لو أرآد وبإدرآكـ منه* - إنه ينشئ ذكريآت وعآلم وهمى من صنعه مش عن طريق آلإيحآء ..؟



ومتآبعة للمنآقشآت ..*أمتعتنى جداً *
 






*.،*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (23 أبريل 2013)

نظرية الهولوغرام قمة التعقيد ... 

بس هى بتكون صورة تبق الاصل حتى لو الاصل اتكسر  و انعكاس الضوء بيعطى الصورة كاملة هههههههه فى مكان اخر بكل خصائص الشىء الاول ,,

لو  جبنا تفاحة   و سلطنا عليها ليزر بطريقة الهولوغرام وجينا قطعنا التفاحة هتكون الصورة فيها كل خصائص الاصل وهتكون كاملة

بمعنى ان كل ذرة فى الكون هى هى الكون كلو ... 

انا بشرح بطريقة " اعتباطية " انا معرفش معنى الكلمة بس بتتقال كدة ههههههههه

المهم يعنى دة شرح كدة وبتاع يعنى ههههههه


----------



## GoGo No Way (23 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *موضوع مميز وشيق كآلعآدة روزآ*
> 
> ...




اسف على الرد مكان استاذه روز .. بس معلش عايز اجاوب هههه علشان رافع ايدى من الصبح ومحدش بيختارنى هههههههههه ,, المهم : 

يعنى لو انتى تقصدى حاجة ايجابية .. اه ينفع فيه ناس متخخصة فى كدة عن طريق البندول او عن طريق  حاجة غريبة فيها بيحصل " اختراق حلم احدهم " لتثبيت فكرة فى دماغه ههههههه هى الامور دية معقده بصراحة .........


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> اسف على الرد مكان استاذه روز .. بس معلش عايز اجاوب هههه علشان رافع ايدى من الصبح ومحدش بيختارنى هههههههههه ,, المهم :
> 
> يعنى لو انتى تقصدى حاجة ايجابية .. اه ينفع فيه ناس متخخصة فى كدة عن طريق البندول او عن طريق  حاجة غريبة فيها بيحصل " اختراق حلم احدهم " لتثبيت فكرة فى دماغه ههههههه هى الامور دية معقده بصراحة .........


ههههـ خد فرصتكـ جوجو مآعتقدش روزآ تمآنع أبداً :new8:


أهآ إنت كدآ قصدكـ على آلـ* inception* 
جميل بس أنآ كآن قصدى على تطويع آلشخص نفسه لذكريآته وأفكآرهـ أو حتى خلقهآ من آلعدم ... 
يعنى مش عن طريق آخر هيوحيله بيهآ او يزرعهآ فى عقله



بآلمنآسبة أنآ مش فآهمة نقطة " *كل ذرة فى حد ذآتهآ تحوى آلكون كله* "
إعتقدت إن فيرونيكآ جآبتهآ على لسآن متصوف وإنهآ فكرة فلسفية 
بس ردكـ آلآخير شقلبلى آلدنيآ 






*.،*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (23 أبريل 2013)

> جميل بس أنآ كآن قصدى على تطويع آلشخص نفسه لذكريآته وأفكآرهـ أو حتى خلقهآ من آلعدم ...
> يعنى مش عن طريق آخر هيوحيله بيهآ او يزرعهآ فى عقله
> 
> 
> ...



بالنسبة ان الانسان يوحى بيها لنفسه اه دة ممكن وهناك طرق عده بس الى اعرفه مش بس بيخلى العقل يصدق .. كمان بيخلى الحاجة حقيقية و ممكن تتنفذ فعلا شبيه ليها فى المستقبل "بسبب قانون الجذب وكدة " المهم فيه كذا حاجة 


وبالنسبة لحكاية كل حاجة فى الكون دية مش فاهم المشكلة فى ايه بصراحة بس عموما المسئلة مش فلسفية بس .. دية كمان علمية ..


----------



## GoGo No Way (23 أبريل 2013)

وبالمناسبة الكلام دة مرتبط بكلام نظرية الاوتار الفائقة ونظرية الكم لاينشتاين بحيث فى نظرية الكم يمكن ان تكون الذرة فى مكانين فى نفس اللحظة 

هههههه المشكلة ان المواضيع كلها مرتبطة ببعضها ... الامر معقد جدا


----------



## خادم البتول (23 أبريل 2013)

*شقاوة*: 
زي ما توقعت، فعلا هي "الكبدة" السبب. أنا أعرف إن فيها حديد وبتساعد في نمو المخ وزيادة الذكاء عموما. 

نظرية بوهم ياريت كان ينفع أتكلم فيها، كان زماني اتكلمت بالفعل، لأني فعلا مش كنت قاصد أعمل تشويق أو Teaser ولا حتى بحب الأسلوب ده. المسألة باختصار إنها متخصصة أوي، فالموضوع ح ياخد شرح كتير جدا. المشكلات اللي بتعالجها النظرية هي نفسها محتاجة شرح طويل قبل ما نقول النظرية بتحل إزاي كل المشكلات دي. لكن الخلاصة باختصار إن *العالم الحقيقي *مالوش *أي علاقة *بالعالم اللي احنا شايفينه بعنينا!! وبالفعل بوهم اتكلم على الهولوغرام وكان من أول العلماء اللي ساعدوا في التفسير ده. عموما دي مش أغرب نظرية في الفيزياء، لأن زي ما ذكرت امبارح فيه نظريات خيال علمي، لكن بالرياضة والمعادلات مظبوطة تماما وبالتالي معترف بيها وطلابها على مستوى العالم بياخدوا فيها درجات ماستر ودكتوراه!!)

*مش يمكن نلاقى ربنا جواها*: الكلام ده في "إنجيل توما".. صحيح هو بشكل عام مرفوض لكن فيه فقرات رائعة، منهم فقرة بتقول بالضبط المعنى ده. حسب الذاكرة كان السيد المسيح بيقول للتلاميذ إنه في كل مكان: ارفعوا هذا الحجر تجدوني تحته، شقوا هذا الخشب تجدوني داخله، وهكذا.. فقرة في غاية الجمال. ربنا بالفعل في كل شيء!


*فيرونيكا*:
سعيد بمشاركتك وبوجودك عموما، وأعتقد إنك أحد الصواريخ القادمة. أخر صاروخ شفته وهو داخل المنتدى وتنبأت له بالنجومية كان واحدة اسمها "*سيكريت فلاور*".. تعالي شوفي النهارده عقبال أملتك بقت إيه!  لكن انتي مدرسة مختلفة. قبل ما تكملي عشرين رسالة كنتي بالفعل "مثـبـّـتـة" واحد امبارح في قسم الأسئلة وفي النهاية حتى وصفتيه "حشرة"! ^_^ مش عارف مع الرسالة الألف ممكن تعملي إيه! :smile01


*إيملي*:
أنا مش قاصد أرد على كل واحد باسمه لكن طبعا مقدرش أشوف سمو الأميرة بدون إلقاء التحية . إجابة سؤالك ـ في رأيي الشخصي ـ نعم، ممكن.. من أول "هل الإتسان قادر..." الإجابة في رأيي نعم، قادر، بس الإنسان ده بيتحرك على حافة *الجنون*، وغالبا بيتجنن بالفعل. بلاش التجارب دي لو سمحتي. 


*جوجو*: 
شوف يا جوجو احنا ممكن نتفق، بس بردو ماتنفيش تماما الاحتمال إنك كائن فضائي.. يعني دايما افتكر الاحتمال ده.. وبعدين حتى لو اتفقنا في كل شيء، مش يمكن احنا الاتنين نطلع كائنات فضائية؟ :smile01 (تلاتة طبعا إذا حسبنا فيرونيكا )

بالنسبة لاختراق الحيطة إحنا مش محتاجينه أصلا. إذا عايز تدخل أو تخرج من مكان مقفول إنت ببساطة بتبعت *عقلك *للمكان اللي انت عايزه وبالتالي بتكون *في لحظة واحدة *بالفعل دخلت أو خرجت (عقليا). السؤال هو انت عايز إيه من الانتقال في المكان بالشكل ده؟ لو مثلا اتنين بيحبوا بعض أوي فهم بالفعل بيزوروا بعض بالطريقة دي، ولذلك بيحسوا ببعض، وبيفهموا بعض، وحتى بيساعدوا بعض أحيانا، كل ده *عن بعد*. مثال تاني لا يقل شيوعا لما الماما "*قلبها ياكلها*" فجأة على ابنها اللي في آخر الدنيا، ويطلع بالفعل إنه كان مريض أو تعرض لحادث، ده نفسه بيكون نتيجة *اتصال عابر للقارات *حصل بالفعل بين الابن والأم، لكن لأنه خارج نطاق الحواس الطبيعية فاحنا بنستقبله كـ"*إحساس*" داخلي.. وكل ده طبعا غير دائرة تليفزيونية كاملة وستالايت عجيب اسمه "*الأحــلام*"! 

بنفس المنطق فالجميع ـ حتى أونلاين ـ كلهم بالفعل في حالة اتصال عقلي مع بعض، بدرجة أو بأخرى وحسب ضبط وتردد كل واحد فيهم. بالتالي لما واحدة زي شقاوة مثلا تكون متعصبة، أو روز تكون حاسة باغتراب، أو إيملي تكون موجوعة، أو دونا تكون بتتألم، أو بنت النور حزينة، أو لارا خايفة.... الجميع بيتأثر، *الجميع بلا استثناء بيتأثر*، بدرجات مختلفة، حتى لو كنا غير واعيين بكده. بالتالي لو خدنا مجموع العقول اللي في المكان كله وقدرنا نشوفها كـ"*عقل واحد*" كبير، نقدر بسهولة نفهم ليه وإزاي الموقع "*ككل*" بيكتئب ويحزن ويسكت، أو بالعكس يفرح ويبتهج وينشط. 

ثم بنفس المنطق لو خدنا العالم ككل: اللي بيأثر هنا بيأثر هناك، واللي بيأثر *في أي مكان *بينعكس *في كل مكان*. وكـ"عقل واحد" من مجموع كل العقول أصبح مفيش فرق بين صديقك وعدوك.. لأن حتى لو كان عدوك هو اللي بيتألم: إنت كمان على مستوى أعمق من مستويات وجودك بتتألم! 

عشان كده تحديدا أول درس كان "*المحبة*"، أول فضيلة كانت "*الغفران*"، وأول تعليم هو "*لا تقاوموا الشر بالشر...... بل اغلب الشر بالخير*"!

عشان كده تحديدا كانت صيغة الخطاب المسيحي بتتجاوز أي حدود أو جغرافيا: "*أنتــــم نــــــور العـــــالم*"!

أبسط، أبسط فعل محبة بتعمله مع أخوك أو أختك هنا في الحقيقة بينعكس بالفعل شعاعه في "*كل*" العالم! أقل ألم تمنعه هنا فإنت في الحقيقة بتخفف بيه "*كل*" الألم! وأصغر قلب تقدر تسعده هنا في الحقيقة بيشفي ـ ولو بدرجة بسيطة ـ أحزان "*كل*" البشر!


* * *​
في الختام سامحوني يا أخوتي أنا مش ح اقدر أستمر في التوبيك ده، لأن بعد الرسالة دي إذا ماقدرناش كلنا نرجّع صاحبة التوبيك ـ واللي تركت المكان كله وهي حاسة بالحزن والاغتراب ـ يبقا أنا رسالتي ماوصلتش.. ولا حرف منها وصل.. بالتالي مفيش داعي لتضييع الوقت! 

ربنا يفتح عيون الجميع، ويفرح قلوبهم، ويبارك أيامهم. في سلام الرب دائما آمين. 

* * *​


----------



## GoGo No Way (23 أبريل 2013)

كلامك مظبوط جدا .. وهعلق  على حاجة واحدة بس .. :



> في الختام سامحوني يا أخوتي أنا مش ح اقدر أستمر في التوبيك ده، لأن بعد الرسالة دي إذا ماقدرناش كلنا نرجّع صاحبة التوبيك ـ واللي تركت المكان كله وهي حاسة بالحزن والاغتراب ـ يبقا أنا رسالتي ماوصلتش.. ولا حرف منها وصل.. بالتالي مفيش داعي لتضييع الوقت!
> 
> ربنا يفتح عيون الجميع، ويفرح قلوبهم، ويبارك أيامهم. في سلام الرب دائما آمين.


 [/SIZE

فعلا اويدك ..  وكلامك هنا مظبوط اوى اوى اوى ... وان شاء الله " ترجع "

وبفرح ومحبة ....


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 أبريل 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> اعتذر لصاحبة الموضوع عن تخريبنا لموضوعها


*
انا كل ما افقد الامل فى المنتدى دة و اقول مش هيصحى تانى .. الاقى نقطة نور فى وسط عتمة  .. الاول كانت ايميليا اللى ابهرتنا بذكائها " اميرة المنتدى " .. و بعدها خادم البتول " سارق قلوب العذارى " :smil15: .. و اخيرًا فيرونيكا .. قريب هيبقى ليكى مكانة كويسة فى المنتدى  

و انت كمان يا جوجو .. لو مطردتش  :new6: هتبقى حاجة كبيرة .. دماغك حقيقى نضيفة .. بس لو تصلح حروف العربى اللى بتطير منك دى  
*


> *شقاوة*:
> زي ما توقعت، فعلا هي "الكبدة" السبب. أنا أعرف إن فيها حديد وبتساعد في نمو المخ وزيادة الذكاء عموما.
> 
> نظرية بوهم ياريت كان ينفع أتكلم فيها، كان زماني اتكلمت بالفعل، لأني فعلا مش كنت قاصد أعمل تشويق أو Teaser ولا حتى بحب الأسلوب ده. المسألة باختصار إنها متخصصة أوي، فالموضوع ح ياخد شرح كتير جدا. المشكلات اللي بتعالجها النظرية هي نفسها محتاجة شرح طويل قبل ما نقول النظرية بتحل إزاي كل المشكلات دي. لكن الخلاصة باختصار إن *العالم الحقيقي *مالوش *أي علاقة *بالعالم اللي احنا شايفينه بعنينا!! وبالفعل بوهم اتكلم على الهولوغرام وكان من أول العلماء اللي ساعدوا في التفسير ده. عموما دي مش أغرب نظرية في الفيزياء، لأن زي ما ذكرت امبارح فيه نظريات خيال علمي، لكن بالرياضة والمعادلات مظبوطة تماما وبالتالي معترف بيها وطلابها على مستوى العالم بياخدوا فيها درجات ماستر ودكتوراه!!)


*
تؤ الكبدة فيها حديد اة .. بتساعد على تصليح الانيميا .. و لو مفيش انيميا النمو بيبقى سليم .. و يوصل الدم لاجزاء الجسم بالتساوى و حسب الحاجة .. لكن هى مش بتساهم بصورة مباشرة فى نسبة الذكاء .. اخيرًا لقيت مجال بعرف فيه اكتر منك :smil15: 

طبعًا كلامك المختصر مأشبعنيش .. بس هعديها .. بقالى اكتر من 10 سنين بفكر فى الموضوع ملقيتش اجابات اصلا .. و يوم ما الاقى اطمع فى كل التفاصيل ؟؟ ميصحش :t19:*

*عندى تعليق كبير اوى فى الموضوع دة و اسئلة كتير نظرًا لانى مش متعمقة فى الموضوع دراسيًا كل ما عندى اسئلة و تفكير شخصى بحت .. بس مش هقوله دلوقتى لسببين .. اولهم ارهاقى الشديد .. ثانيهم انك مش هتكمل اجابات لرجوع صاحبة الموضوع المستخبية .. فهتضامن معاك و هحاول ارجعها *


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أبريل 2013)

ازيكو ؟ انا كنت سبت الموضوع لجوجو علشان يكمله بس لقين ان مش من الذوق انى اسيب مشاركاتكم الجميلة جدا واللى انا استفدت منها كتير بدون رد وخصوصا انها موٌجهه ليا 
فهحاول ارد عليها 
شكر للجميع :flowers:


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أبريل 2013)

> ياهلا :smile01 انا جيت :smile01


منورة حبيبى :flowers:


> نتكلم بقا .. موضوعك عجبنى جدًا و خصوصًا موضوع الذاكرة الوهمية .. صدق أو لا تصدق كلنا عندنا ذاكرة وهمية من أيام الطفولة البريئة .. ذاكرة خلفتها مجرد ايحائات لحاجات عمرها ماحصلت ابدًا .. حتى و لو كانت صغيرة طبعا و دة اغلبها .. لان الكبير منها فى الغالب بيتسبب فى امراض نفسية .. و اظن ان اغلبنا المفروض مستقر نفسيًا - مع انى بدأت اشك - المهم .. من ابسط المواقف اللى حصلت معايا انا شخصيًا .. انى كانت عندى ذاكرة قوية جدا و مصدقاها جدًا و شبه واقعية بالنسبة لى ان والدتى بتاكل نوع معين من الاكل و انا صغيرة و بنهزر و ناكله سوا و نتخانق عليه بهزار و مين ياكله الاول شغل عيال يعنى .. و اتضح اما كبرت ان والدتى عمرها ما داقته ولا جت جنبه .. كل ما فى الامر انهم قالولى بس ماما بتحبه فكوليه - بيستغلو سذاجتى -  فكنت انا باكل زى الشاطرة  .. و تخيلت ان كل المواقف و الحوارات على الشئ دة حصل و هو ولا الهوا :smile01 .. الموضوع بالنسبة لى بسيط و ااما اكتشفته مفيش مشاكل عادى عيلة و ضحكو عليها :smile01 .. لكن المشكلة بقا لو الذاكرة الوهمية جات فى موقف كبير و ترسخ فى الذهن .. زى اغتصاب او قسوة او كره او غيره ..


اشكرك ياشقاوة على تشجيعك 
ايوة , انا كمان كان عندى ذكرى وهمية عن انى توهت وانا صغيرة وقصة طويلة كده ولما حكيتها لماما قالتلى الكلام ده عمره ما حصل ولا انتى عمرك توهتى مننا , وانا كنت متأكده انها حصلت بس بعدين اكتشفت ان القصة كان فيه فى تفاصيلها اجزاء حقيقية واتحكتلى ومعرفش مين اوحالى انى توهت فى اليوم ده فأنا بقا كونت ذكرى عن موضوع التوهان ده بالتفاصيل كمان وهى محصلتش 



> *و انا داخلة موضوعك .. كان عندى تخيل تانى خالص للمحتوى .. يمكن عشان هو سؤال عندى انا .. هو احنا اصلا حقيقة ولا وهم ؟؟ مش وارد حياتنا تكون مجرد حلم بينتهى بموتنا و نرجع لطبيعة مش عارفة ايه هى طبعًا نكمل بيها حياة أخرى ؟؟ مش وارد منكونش حقيقيين أساسا و ميكونش فيه كل اللى بيحصل و كل اللى بنحسه مجرد شوية اوهام بيفوقنا منها الموت ؟؟ اسئلة ساذجة و غريبة بس شغلتنى فى فترة من فترات حياتى  *


لا خالص اسئلتك مش ساذجة , ديه اسئلة فلسفية كبيرة وعلمية كمان 
وعايزة اقولك ان فيه ناس فعلا مؤمنة بأن اللى احنا عايشينه ده مش حقيقى وانما حلم او وهم 
انا كان ليا زميل فى الشغل كان مؤمن بالحكاية ديه لدرجة ان كل مشكلته كانت انه نفسه يفوق من الحلم ده ( الحياة يعنى ) علشان يعيش بقا فى الواقع الحقيقى او الحقيقة 

بصى , موضوع الفرق بين الواقع والوهم او الحلم ده موضوع كبير اوى ومعقد 
يعنى بيٌقال مثلا اننا بندرك الحقيقة او العالم حوالينا بالحواس الخمسة بتاعتنا , فاللى احنا بندركه من العالم او الوجود حوالينا هو موجود طول ما احنا قادرين ندركه بالحواس الخمسة 
لكن لو حصل ان الحواس ديه توقفت عن العمل او جزء منها توقف بيصبح العالم اللى حوالينا مش موجود بالنسبالنا doesn't exist 

زى لما بننام مثلا , زى ما نكون بنتنقل من عالمنا ده الى عالم تانى , ولما تكونى بتحلمى مثلا وانتى نايمة ويجى حد يصحيكى بتحسى احساس ان زى ما تكونى اتنقلتى من عالم كنتى فيه لعالم تانى تماما 

فزى ما وانتى نايمة بتكونى بتحلمى بحلم وانتى جوه الحلم متأكدة تماما انه حقيقى والناس اللى انتى شايفاهم فى الحلم بيكونوا حقيقين تماما بالنسبالك لدرجة انك لو انت سألتيهم وانتى فى الحلم انتو حقيقين ؟ هيقولولك اه احنا حقيقين , لدرجة انى اوقات من كتر ما انا ببقا مصدقة الحلم ومتفاعله معاه لو حلم وحش بصحى اقول الحمد لله انه كان حلم لانى ببقا مقتنعة انه حقيقى فعلا 

ففيه فلاسفة بيقولوا ان ممكن الحياة ديه كمان تكون حلم وان الاحداث والناس اللى حواليكى هما ال projection of your mind يعنى نتاج عقلك انتى , وانتى مصدقة انهم حقيقين وهما مصدقين انهم حقيقين 
واعتقد ان فيه فلسفة بتقول   فيما معناه ان الحلم وانت نايم حلم قصير والحياة حلم طويل ده الفرق بينهم 

يعنى الخلاصة ان my reality is not your reality يعنى اللى انا شايفاه حقيقى وواقعى ممكن يكون مش حقيقى وواقعى بالنسبالك 
لاننا بندرك العالم من حوالينا بال perception بتاعنا بالادراك بتاعنا 
فأدراكى للعالم وللاحداث مختلف عن ادراكك وعلشان كده عالمى غير عالمك وواقعى غير واقعك 
فوصلوا انه مفيش حاجة اسمها reality فى المُطلق انما هى subjective يعنى خاضعة لطريقة ادراك كل واحد .


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أبريل 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> اعتذر لصاحبة الموضوع عن تخريبنا لموضوعها



لا حبيبتى اسعدتنى مشاركتك عن الهولوجرام , بالرغم انى مش متعمقه فيه وبحاول اقرا عنه اكتر لانها فكرة شدتنى جدا 

انما هو فكرته زى ما انتى قولتى ان الحياة والكون واحنا عبارة عن صورة ثلاثية الابعاد , يعنى عامله زى
computer simulation تقريبا ترجمتها مٌحاكاه بالكمبيوتر 
يعنى الحياة والكون زى ما تكون simulation معمول بالكمبيوتر او virtual reality مش عارفه اترجمها بالعربى سامحونى 

بمعنى ان المادة اللى احنا بنشوفها صلبة قدامنها ومٌحددة فى المكان هى فى الحقيقة عبارة عن جزئيات بتتحرك فى الفراغ الكونى
يعنى احنا عبارة زى ظل على شاشة 
او زى ما بيتقولوا اننا مجرد quantum fluctuation فى الفراغ , بردو مش عارفه اترجمها بدقة للعربى 

المهم , الحكاية بتاعت ال computer simulation ديه فكرتنى بفيلم للعبقرى الباتشينو اسمه Simone وهو اختصار ل Simulation 1
قصة الفيلم ان الباتشينو مخرج سينمائى ابتدا يفشل فقرر انه يخترع ممثله على برنامج كمبيوتر هى مش موجودة اصلا فى الحياة 
وخلاها تمثل وتعمل مقابلات تلفزيزنية , وتطلع على المسرح تغنى وترقص وعمل منها نجمة من خلال برنامج computer simulation وسماها Simone الفيلم ده عبقرى جدا وقريب شوية من اللى احنا بنقوله . 

انا مش عارفه اشرح الفكرة اوى بالعربى , صعب جدا ,فممكن اقول كلام مش دقيق علميا اوى , لان كل اللى قريته عن الموضوع كان بالانجليزى بس .


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أبريل 2013)

معرفتش اقيمك على المشاركة ديه .هعلق بس على حاجات بسيطة فيها لانى مقدرش اضيف حاجة بعدك , انت عارف كده . 




> مثلا: "ملكوت السماء" الذي هو "داخلكم": ده نفسه هو حالة *الإفاقة* من "حلم" العالم. ولأنه مجرد حلم بالتالي مشكلاته كلها (ماذا نأكل أو ماذا نشرب أو ماذا نَلبس) كلها بتتحل في جملة واحدة: *اطلبوا ملكوت الله *وهذه كلها تزاد لكم! فيه بالشكل ده متوازيات كتيرة جدا. المشكلة إن الناس بتفهم كلمة "*الوهم*" خطأ أصلا. لما بنقول "وهم" الناس بتفكر في عالم شبحي، سراب، بمعنى إننا مثلا ممكن نعدي من الحيطان. ده مش معنى الوهم. بالعكس: الوهم عشان نصدق إنه حقيقة لازم يكون مادي وصلب ومحسوس. إنما المقصود بالوهم هو ببساطة إن *ظاهر الأشياء غير حقيقتها *تماما، وده العلم بالفعل أثبته. كل المادة اللي حوالينا هي في الحقيقة مش مادة، وإنما *طاقة*. أكتر من كده الطاقة دي نفسها في حالة تشكل مستمر!! المشكلة اللي خلت آينشتين شخصيا يشد شعره هي كالتالي: لما انتي تبصي على الكمبيوتر اللي قدامك ده يظهر كأنه كمبيوتر، مادة ملموسة ومحسوسة، لكن لو سيبتي الكمبيوتر ودخلتي المطبخ شوية الكمبيوتر فوريا يتحول لطاقة. بتختفي الإلكترونات والذرات نفسها. لو بصيتي تتشكل مادة، لو مشيتي يتحول طاقة! يعني هي *مادة وللا طاقة*؟ يعني هي *ذرات وللا موجات*؟ ساعتها آينشتين ـ طبعا في حالة ذهول ـ قال جملته الشهيرة "ربنا مابيلعبش زهر".


 تعرف انى مرات فكرت فيها كده فعلا , اقصد حياتنا المسيحية 
فكرت ان اللى احنا عايشينه ده مش الحقيقة , الحقيقة هنعيشها بعد انتقالنا مع رب المجد يسوع , ساعتها ديه هتكون هى الحياة اللى بجد وممكن وقتها نكتشف اننا كنا بنحلم طول الوقت اللى عشناه على الارض 
قد ايه الفكرة ديه على الرغم من انها تبان خيالى علمى الا انها مٌحررة من هموم كتير , واوهام حياتيه كتير شاغلين نفسنا بيها وهى فى الاخر مش الحقيقة اللى ربنا عايزنا نعيشها 

 




> طبعا أنا باختصر جدا جدا لكن في النهاية قصدي أقول: مش معنى إن الفكرة غريبة ـ أو إن اللي بيؤمن بيها وثنيين كفرة ـ إننا نرفضها كده على طول. خلينا ناخد الأمور عموما بفهم وبراحة شوية أيها الأحباء عشان احنا دلوقت بقينا بالفعل خارج التاريخ . لذلك أنا قررت أجاوبك هنا، مش على الخاص، ورغم إني ما شرحتش الحقيقة كتير لكن يكفي إن الناس مبدئيا تفتح الأفق شوية وتبتدي على الأقل تقرا وتبحث وتتعلم، بدل ما احنا قاعدين في العشة متخيلين إن عندنا دايما كل الإجابات.


لا , مش كل اللى بيقولوه الملحدين او الوثنيين الكفرة الزنادقة يبقا نرفضة خالص 
لان انا اؤمن ان الله بيدى استنارات لكل انسان مهما كان انتمائه الفكرى او الدينى لغاية ما يوصل لقمة الاستنارة والمعرفة الروحية فى الرب يسوع المسيح 

لازم نتوقف عن وضع labels للناس ووضعهم فى قوالب جامدة والحكم عليهم نهائيا , الناس مش labels الناس كائنات حية بتتعامل وتتفاعل مع الله بطرق احنا منعرفهاش ومش نفهمها لانها طرق الله الغير محدودة 
احنا مش خارج التاريخ ياخادم البتول , احنا مدخلناش التاريخ اصلا علشان نخرج منه , للاسف .


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أبريل 2013)

geegoo قال:


> ايوه ما هو اللي مش فاهمه ازاي صورة تتأثر ؟؟
> مش الهولوجرام ده ضوء في الاساس ؟؟
> اسف لتعبك



انا حاولت فى ردى على فيرونيكا اوضح نظرية الهولوجرام زى ما انا فاهماها , ده كلام مٌبسط وممكن نبقا نتوسع فيه بعد كده اذا حبيتوا .
وفيرونيكا وجوجو كمان شرحوها بطريقة جميلة


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أبريل 2013)

> *موضوع مميز وشيق كآلعآدة روزآ*
> 
> أفتكر إنى مريت بحآجة زى دى فعلاً .. فى مرحلة كآن عندى إقتنآع تآم إنى سقطت فى أولى إبتدآئى وعدتهآ
> وسيطرت عليآ آلفكرة وإديهآ عيآط
> ...


ميرسى حبيبى :Love_Mailbox:
اه , انا كمان كان عندى اقتناع شديد انى توهت وانا صغيرة . وحكيت القصة فى ردى على شقاوة 
 



> *وعندى سؤآل صغير* .. هى آلحيل آلنفسية أو آلدفآعية ممكن تكون ذكريآت وهمية بآلشكل دآ ، مش قصدى طبعاً عن آلتهيؤآت ..
> بس هل آلإنسآن قآدر - *لو أرآد وبإدرآكـ منه* - إنه ينشئ ذكريآت وعآلم وهمى من صنعه مش عن طريق آلإيحآء ..؟


ممكن الانسان يوحى لنفسه ساعات بحاجات ويكون منها ذاكرة وهمية 

انا هحكى قصة توضح دور الايحاء الخارجى والداخلى للانسان فى صنع الذاكرة الوهمية 
القصة ديه مأخوذة من موقع False Memory Foundation 

هى قصة واحدة ست عندها 38 سنة كانت لسه منفصلة عن جوزها وبتعيش حالة اكتئاب وحزن 
قررت انها تروح تشوف طبيبة نفسية , بالفعل راحت والطبيبة قعدت تحاول تعمل معاها جلسات استرجاع الذاكرة 
واوحت ليها ان كل مشاكلها النفسية نابعة انها اتعرضت للتحرش الجنسى على ايد والدتها وهى صغيرة 
طبعا المريضة رفضت الفكرة فى الاول لكن مع الحاح الطبيبة والايحاء خضعت للفكرة وبالفعل قدرت تفتكر حادثة التحرش بيها من والدتها 
وطبعا لما افتكرت القصة ديه ( اللى هى وهمية اصلا ) بعتت جواب لوالدها ووالدتها تقولهم انها اكتشفت او افتكرت اللى حصل وانها زعلانة منهم ومش عايزة تشوفهم تانى ( الموضوع بجد ممكن يبقا مٌدمر لصاحبه ) 

المهم فضلت كده مقاطعه والدها ووالدتها وهى حاسة احساس غريب من جواها ان فيه حاجة غلط وان التفاصيل بتاعت الحادثة مش دقيقة اوى فى عقلها 
المهم قررت انها تبطل تشوف الدكتورة ديه وتروح لواحدة تانية 
الكتورة الجديدة مش جابت ليها اى سيرة عن اغتصاب , لكن هى المريضة ابتدت من تلقاء نفسها تحكى ليها عن حادثتين تحرش هى بالفعل اتعرضت ليهم وهى صغيرة على ايد رجالة مش والدتها 
وقدرت تفتكر التفاصيل بدقة 
الدكتورة قالتلها بما انك قدرتى تفتكرى الحادثتين دول بدقة من غير اى سؤال او ايحاء منى يبقا دول حصلوا فعلا اما حكاية تحرش والدتك بيكى ممكن يكون محصلش

المهم فى خلال جلسات العلاج هى ابتدت تحكى للكتورة ديه عن علاقتها بوالدتها , وانها كانت علاقة مضطربة اصلا والدتها كانت ست صارمة وشديدة جدا 
فالمريضة ديه قدرت تكتشف ليه هى صدقت اصلا الايحاء ان والدتها اتحرشت بيها وصنعت منه ذكرى وهمية , لانها فى الاساس بتحمل مشاعر غضب مدفونة ناحية والدتها من زمان نتيجة لانها كانت شديدة معاها 
فخرجت مشاعر الغضب من والدتها ديه فى قصة التحرش الجنسى الوهمية 

فممكن الذاكرة الوهمية تتكون نتيجة ايحاء خارجى واستعداد نفسى داخلى وايحاء ذاتى ايضا  , داخل الشخص لصنع الذكرى الوهمية ديه زى اللى حصل فى القصة .
 



 





​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أبريل 2013)

> ثم بنفس المنطق لو خدنا العالم ككل: اللي بيأثر هنا بيأثر هناك، واللي بيأثر *في أي مكان *بينعكس *في كل مكان*. وكـ"عقل واحد" من مجموع كل العقول أصبح مفيش فرق بين صديقك وعدوك.. لأن حتى لو كان عدوك هو اللي بيتألم: إنت كمان على مستوى أعمق من مستويات وجودك بتتألم!
> 
> عشان كده تحديدا أول درس كان "*المحبة*"، أول فضيلة كانت "*الغفران*"، وأول تعليم هو "*لا تقاوموا الشر بالشر...... بل اغلب الشر بالخير*"!
> 
> عشان كده تحديدا كانت صيغة الخطاب المسيحي بتتجاوز أي حدود أو جغرافيا: "*أنتــــم نــــــور العـــــالم*"!


احنا فعلا , مٌتصلين ببعض بشكل لا نتخيله 
وده تقريبا فكرة الهولوغرام على ما انا فاكره او فاهمه 
ان لو فيه صورة هولوغرام لتفاحة مثلا وقسمنا الصورة لنصين فى النصين بتوع الصورة هتظهر التفاحة ككل as a whole مش مقسومة لنصين 
بمعنى ان الاشياء اللى احنا بنشوفها منفصلة عن بعضها فى العالم وفاكرين انها منفصلة تماما عن بعض هى فى الحقيقة غير كده ده هى مٌتصلة لدرجة ان كل حاجة تحمل كل حاجة بداخلها 

اعتقد ان كان فيه تجربة للالكترونات واكتشفوا ان كل الكترون بيتحرك وهو عارف تماما الالكترون التانى هيعمل ايه ويتصرف ازاى حتى لو كانوا بعيد عن بعض جدا 
وكأن كل الكترون يحتوى الاخر ككل جواه 
علشان كده كل الكترون بيبقا عارف الالكترون اللى زيه هيتصرف ازاى ويتحرك ازاى 

وبوهم أكد على التجربة ديه ان كل الكترون عارف التانى هيتصرف ويتحرك ازاى علشان هما اصلا مش مفصولين عن بعض وان الفصل ده عبارة عن وهم .

علشان كده الكتاب المقدس بيأكد مثلا على شركة المؤمنين وعلى المحبة زى ما انت قولت , لاننا فى الحقيقة كلنا وحدة واحدة كبشر حتى وان كنا نبان مٌنفصلين .


----------



## Veronicaa (24 أبريل 2013)

geegoo قال:


> ايوه ما هو اللي مش فاهمه ازاي صورة تتأثر ؟؟
> مش الهولوجرام ده ضوء في الاساس ؟؟
> اسف لتعبك


الهولوغرام ليس مجرد ضوء كما قد نفهمه بل هو انعكاس للعالم الحقيقي يعني  خاضع لبعض القوانين الفيزيائية.. الموضوع كبير  يحتاج للكثير من التفاصيل  ويخضع للكثير من القوانين الفزيائية كنظرية الكم... لا يمكن شرح موضوع كهذا  بمجرد مشاركة يلزم كتب لذلك وفي النهاية هناك صعوبة في الفهم ايضا :a82:




خادم البتول قال:


> *فيرونيكا*:
> سعيد بمشاركتك وبوجودك عموما، وأعتقد إنك أحد الصواريخ القادمة. أخر صاروخ  شفته وهو داخل المنتدى وتنبأت له بالنجومية كان واحدة اسمها "*سيكريت فلاور*".. تعالي شوفي النهارده عقبال أملتك بقت إيه!  لكن انتي مدرسة مختلفة. قبل ما تكملي عشرين رسالة كنتي بالفعل "مثـبـّـتـة" واحد امبارح في قسم الأسئلة وفي النهاية حتى وصفتيه "حشرة"! ^_^ مش عارف مع الرسالة الألف ممكن تعملي إيه! :smile01


هنطرد قبلها اكيد 
اشكرك لكلامك اللطيف حقيقي 






sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> انا كل ما افقد الامل فى المنتدى دة و اقول مش هيصحى تانى .. الاقى نقطة نور فى وسط عتمة  .. الاول كانت ايميليا اللى ابهرتنا بذكائها " اميرة المنتدى " .. و بعدها خادم البتول " سارق قلوب العذارى " :smil15: .. و اخيرًا فيرونيكا .. قريب هيبقى ليكى مكانة كويسة فى المنتدى
> *


ميرسي شقازة حبيبتي 
وانا فعلا سعيدة بالانضمام لاصدقاء لطفاء ومثقفين مثلكم


----------



## Veronicaa (24 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بمعنى ان المادة اللى احنا بنشوفها صلبة قدامنها ومٌحددة فى المكان هى فى الحقيقة عبارة عن جزئيات بتتحرك فى الفراغ الكونى
> يعنى احنا عبارة زى ظل على شاشة
> او زى ما بيتقولوا اننا مجرد quantum fluctuation فى الفراغ , بردو مش عارفه اترجمها بدقة للعربى


هذا لانه لا يوجد شيء اسمه صلب اصلا!! كل شيء مكون من ذرات... والذرة جزئها الاكبر عبارة عن فراغ...* يشبه العلماء الذرة بملعب في وسطه حبة ارز* (النواة) 
وما بين الملعب وحبة الارز مجرد فرااااااغ
من ابلغ ما قرات في هذا الموضوع قول ماركس تشاون: "*اذا تم ازالة الفراغ في الذرات سيمكن حينها وضع جميع البشر في قطعة سكر*"

اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل ومشاركة الاعضاء الغنية, استفدت منهما كثيرا


----------



## خادم البتول (25 أبريل 2013)

الحقيقة يا روز انتي بذلتي مجهود غير عادي في مجموعة الرسايل الأخيرة وأنا مشفق على جهدك الكبير والرائع ده.. أشكرك عن نفسي، وأعتقد بالنيابة عن الجميع كمان، ربنا يعوض تعبك . ثانيا أنا كمان مندهش إنك طلعتي *موسوعة *في الموضوع، وواضح جدا إنك قريتي كتير جدا فيه، وكمان دخلتي إلى حد كبير في الفيزياء، فأنا فعلا مندهش وسعيد بيكي جدا.. شابوه يا قمر. 

شخصيا معنديش أي تعليق، لأننا متفقين أو حتى متطابقين تقريبا في الرؤية كلها، من أول وهم الانفصال لحد فيلم آل باتشينو!  أعتقد جوجو وفيرونيكا كمان بيتفقوا معانا، وده طبيعي لأن كل الأفكار دي ليها أساس علمي واحد ومشترك.

بالتالي أعتقد مش فاضل بالنسبة لي غير تعليق سريع على رسالة شقاوة الأخيرة. عندي بس سفرية صغيرة في الزمن  زيارة لـ 2113 وبعدين أرجع أقرا تاني واكتب على رواقة.. وطبعا أعتذر عن تأخيري.


----------



## خادم البتول (25 أبريل 2013)

مبدئيا ح نفوّت إنه "سارق قلوب العذارى" دي، لأن كلام ف سرك العذارى هم اللي سرقوا قلبه، وقطـّعوه وشووه وكلوه كمان. آآآآآآه، على رأي المثل: يا قلب يا كتاكت يا ما انت مليان وساكت! :smile01




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تؤ الكبدة فيها حديد اة .. بتساعد على تصليح الانيميا .. و لو مفيش انيميا  النمو بيبقى سليم .. و يوصل الدم لاجزاء الجسم بالتساوى و حسب الحاجة ..  لكن هى مش بتساهم بصورة مباشرة فى نسبة الذكاء .. اخيرًا لقيت مجال بعرف  فيه اكتر منك :smil15:
> *



ده بس عشان *أشجعك *يا شقشق.. لازم اسيبلك فرصة كده أو اتنين عشان يبقا عندك أمل وما *تتعقديش *نهائي. *:smil15:*

فكرتيني بقول انجليزي مأثور ـ ذكي جدا ـ بيقول: 

I'm not young enough to know everything
لست صغيرا بما يكفي لأعرف كل شيء. ​
وطبعا المعنى واضح. "معرفة كل شيء" ده مجرد وهم لا نجده إلا عند الصغار فقط. لكن كل ما الإنسان بينضج ويزداد علمه بيعرف إنه بالعكس مش عارف غير *قطرات *من العلم، وأحيانا مش عارف حاجة خالص! :smile01




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> طبعًا كلامك المختصر مأشبعنيش .. بس هعديها .. بقالى اكتر من 10 سنين بفكر  فى الموضوع ملقيتش اجابات اصلا .. و يوم ما الاقى اطمع فى كل التفاصيل ؟؟  ميصحش :t19:*




لا طبعا يا قمرتنا من حقك تعرفي كل شيء وبالتفصيل.. بس محتاجة وقت ومحتاجة تقري كتير أوي طالما عايزة تعرفي وتفهمي كل شيء في الموضوع ده. يعني بنتكلم في "كتب" كاملة مش مجرد رسالة في منتدى. لكن على أي حال أنا قررت أعمل المرة دي *خلاصة *(وده اللي أخرني على فكرة سامحيني).

كبداية عشان نعمل تركيز للأمور شوية: احنا في التوبيك ده بنتكلم لحد دلوقت في 3 أفكار، ظاهريا وحتى دراسيا منفصلة لكنها طبعا مرتبطة: بنتكلم في *العالم كوهم *أو حلم، بنتكلم في *الهولوغرام *أو الهولوجرام، بنتكلم في *العقل *ودوره وإمكاناته. 

عشان مانتوهش تاني خلينا مبدئيا نقول إيه هو *الهولوجرام*؟ هو ببساطة نوع من التصوير بالليزر. على الكريدت كارت وكتير من الكروت والهويات بنلاقي مربع فضي صغير، عليه صورة مغبشة وغالبا مش واضحة أوي. المربع ده هو صورة هولوجرامية بالفعل، بس عشان نشوفها لازم نشوفها في ضوء *ليزر*، أما في الضوء العادي بنشوف بس الآثار الخفيفة والغَبَش اللي بيبان ده. سؤال: *إيه الفرق *بين الصورة العادية وصورة الهولوجرام؟ 

أول فرق إن الهولوجرام صورة *ثلاثية الأبعاد*. في الصورة العادية لو انتي اتصورتي بوشك كالعادة (يمكن انتي بالذات تكوني بتتصوري بضهرك.. الله أعلم :smile01)، لو انتي اتصورتي بوشك مقدرش في الصورة أشوف ضهرك. في الهولوغرام نقدر.. نقدر نلف الصورة ـ أو نلف احنا حواليها ـ ونشوفك من كل ناحية. بالتالي انتي بتكوني مش واقفة *في *الصورة، إنما كأنك واقفة *فوق *الصورة، كتمثال من ضوء. 

تاني فرق إن الصورة العادية لما نقطعها بتنقطع نصفين، إنما الصورة الهولوجرام لما نقطعها بنلاقي في كل نصف *الصورة كلها كاملة*. لو قطعناها أربع أرباع بيطلع عندنا أربع *صور كاملة *من نفس الصورة الأصل، بدون أي نقصان. 








​

بالتالي في النظريات الحديثة، مش بس في الفيزياء إنما حتى في البيولوجي وغيره، بدأ العلم ينتبه إن الكون فيه تقريبا نفس الخصاص زي الهولوجرام. أولا إن كل ده ثلاثي الأبعاد، وثانيا إن الجزء بطريقة أو بأخرى فيه صورة الكل. مثال: من شعرة واحدة من رأس إنسان، بل من أصغر خلية، ممكن نحصل على الـ DNA ونعرف كل المعلومات الخاصة بصاحب الشعرة أو الخلية دي. لكن الأمثلة في الفيزياء كانت بالتأكيد أوضح، خاصة فيما دون الذرة (فيزياء الكوانتم). حتى على مستوى الشكل: دوران الإلكترونات حول النواة داخل الذرة يشبه كتير دوران الكواكب حول الشمس، وكله يشبه دوران الشمس حول المجرة، وهكذا. الثورة الحقيقية بدأت لما بدأ بعض العلماء يقولوا إننا *صورة هولوجرام *ثلاثي الأبعاد *بالفعل*. يعني انتقلنا من المعنى "المجازي" إلى المعنى "الحرفي"! لكن عشان فعلا نحسم الأمر ده اتفجّر سؤال "*الحلم*": هل احنا أصلا في عالم حقيقي، بالمعنى المعروف للكلمة، أم في حلم، مجرد "*حالة عقلية*"؟

أول وأهم وأخطر حقيقة إننا ـ حتى الآن ـ *مفيش عندنا دليل علمي واحد* على وجود الكون! ليه؟ لأن ببساطة *كل *اللي بنشوفه، اللي بنسمعه، اللي بنشمه، اللي بندوقه، واللي بنحسه ـ يعني *إجمالا كل شيء *ـ ليس أكثر من *إشارات كهربية وكيمائية *داخل المخ. يعني بالضبط زي الحلم!

نضيف على كده *مشكلة فيزياء الكوانتم الأولى*: إن الجسيمات أحيانا تسلك *كجسيمات *وأحيانا تسلك *كموجات *(ربنا مابيلعبش زهر). إمتى تسلك كجسيمات وتاخد شكل المادة اللي نعرفها؟ لما تكون *تحت الملاحظة*، يعني باختصار لما تكون في نطاق العقل البشري! يعني *تاني العقل*!

طبعا ولعت خناقة.. ليه؟ العلماء الملحدين والماديين عموما مش عايزين يسمعوا سيرة العقل دي خالص.. يقطع العقل وسنينه.. بيجيبلهم حساسية ودمامل. وده ببساطة طبعا لأنهم لحد دلوقت مش عارفين يحلوا ألغازه. إنما لما توصل كمان تقوليلهم إن *الكون نفسه* مرتبط بالعقل ـ أو بالأحرى بالوعي ـ بيركبهم العصبي. بالتالي بدأت *مقاومة *عنيفة داخل الأكاديميا والعلم نفسه. لكن على جانب آخر بدأت كمان تجارب جديدة تماما من نوعها على العقل والوعي والوعي الفائق، وبدأوا يجيبوا رهبان يدرسوهم، وبدأت تدريجيا نتائج مذهلة تتراكم. 







​

في الأجواء دي بقا ظهر بروفيسير *بوهم*، تلميذ آينشتين، وراح بكل قوته وتقله العلمي واقف في صف نظريات *العقل *والوعي وأفكار الهولوجرام. لكن بوهم حتى تجاوز كل ده، ببساطة لأنه لغى "المكان" نفسه! هل عارفة يعني إيه تلغي المكان؟ هل تقدري حتى تتخيليها؟ لما نقول نظرية بوهم فالجملة اللي فوق دي ـ سعادتك ـ هي *أسهل *جملة قالها في حياته! 


بالتوازي مع كل ده ـ في بداياته تقريبا ـ كان فيه قوات أمريكية في لبنان والميليشيات والمقاومة كل يوم يضربوا فيها، وإشي سيارات مفخخة وإشي عمليات انتحارية وكانت أمريكا ملهلبة. فمجموعة من اللي شغالين على "الوعي" قرروا يعملوا تجربة ميدانية في لبنان. ليه؟ كان عندهم نظرية: لو احنا فعلا هولوجرام، ولو الكل ممكن يكون في الجزء ـ زي ما شرحنا ـ إذن... خدي بالك بقا أوي أوي من اللي جاي ده: إذن *أي تغيير في الجزء يؤدي بالضرورة لتغيير في الكل!*

التجربة نفسها لم تكن أقل غرابة.. التجربة كانت نوع من *الصلاة*.. عن طريق رهبان عقلهم متدرب على التأمل والتركيز، كل دورهم إنهم يركزوا في فكرة السلام والهدوء في لبنان، وبدأو يمسكوا تايمر ويراقبوا كل شيء، وتدريجيا يزودوا عدد الرهبان المشتركين في الصلاة دي ويشوفوا النتايج. 

الله يسامحك يا شقاوة احنا لسه ما قلناش حاجة وشوفي كتبنا أد إيه؟ :smile01

المهم يا ستي التجربة دي نجحت، وبوضع عدد معين تم احتسابه على "موجة" السلام والهدوء، سادت بالفعل لبنان كلها حالة السلام والهدوء! بمجرد ما وقف التركيز وانتهت التجربة، اشتعلت المقاومة تاني. طيب إزاي؟ نعيد تاني. عادوا.. نفس الكلام! طيب نروح حتة تانية.. راحوا.. نفس الكلام!


إذن مش بس فيه تواصل عقلي، لأ، ده كأن فيه بالفعل مبدأ هولوجرامي عام العقل بيشتغل بيه! الجزء ممكن بالفعل يأثر على الكل! هنا تحديدا بدأ ظهور آينشتين جديد في علوم العقل: د. *دين رادين*... 







​

دكتور رادين ده هارد ساينس، مش بيهزر.. ده بقا شغل كمبيوتر ورياضة وأرقام.. سألهم يعني إيه الكلام ده؟ يعني إيه "عقل الجزء بيأثر على عقل الكل" دي؟ عمنا رادين ده عشان يفهم راح فاتح 60 مركز مراقبة على مستوى العالم (أنا باكتب طبعا من الذاكرة لكنهم غالبا 60 أو أكتر)، وكل المراكز دي بتعمل "سكان" بطريقة معقدة جدا، مهمتهم يسجلوا بشكل متواصل ليلا ونهارا وبدون توقف جميع *الداتا العقلية *الشعورية على مستوى العالم (الحروب، الصراعات، العنف والجرائم، حالات الانفعال العام زي ماتشات الكرة، الأفلام الجماهيرية، حالة الخوف عند هبوط البورصة، إلخ إلخ إلخ). الداتا دي كلها تدخل عنده على كمبيوتر تاني ماستر بيجمعها ويترجمها ببرامج معقدة وفي سلسلة طويلة بحيث تعطيه إجمالي "*صورة العقل العالمي*" إذا جاز التعبير. أكتر من كده رادين عمل هو بنفسه المقياس، الستاندرد، بحيث يقدر يبص في أي لحظة يقولك العالم "عقليا" في حالة هدوء وسلام، ولا بالعكس خوف وترقب! وطبعا ـ غني عن الذكر ـ كل ده بشروط علمية صارمة. 

رادين قعد سنين بيراقب.. لحد فجأة لاحظ ظهور حالة خوف وترقب أعلى من الطبيعي في قياسات شهر معين.. الشهر اللي بعده القياسات زادت، بلغت تقريبا أعلى نقطة.. الشهر اللي بعده القياسات تضاعفت وقفزت بشكل غير طبيعي، وكأن أجزاء أكبر من "*العقل العالمي*" أو العقل الجمعي *تدريجيا بتدخل حالة توتر وترقب. *ثم ختاما قفزة صاروخية في القياسات!لو مثلا أعلى نقطة عادة بنوصلها هي 10، في الأسبوع ده تحديدا القياسات كانت 100.. شكل التشارت والرسوم كان بالفعل مخيف.. رادين وفريقه كانوا مذهولين: فيه إيه في العالم؟؟؟ لكن فورا عرفوا الإجابة: ده تحديدا كان الأسبوع اللي تم فيه فجأة ضرب وتدمير برج التجارة العالمي ـ أحداث 11 سبتمبر الشهيرة ـ واللي من بعدها بالفعل تغير وجه العالم!!!

* * *
​
طبعا أنا ممكن أقعد أحكي كده لمدة أسبوع كمان، فلنكتفي إذن وأعتذر عن الإطالة.. دي على الأقل الخلفية العامة لكل اللي بنقوله.. فيه زي بوهم ده ورادين ده عشرات بل *مئات *حاليا بيشتغلوا في نفس الموضوع، والمعامل في الغرب بالفعل *لا تنام*. الحقيقة إن الأسئلة اللي عندنا النهارده بالعكس أكتر من الإجابات.. لكن فيه نظريات.. بعضها أقوى من بعض، لكن أقواها جميعا هي بلا شك النظريات اللي بتربط بين العلم والتجارب الحديثة، وبين المذاهب الروحية والديانات القديمة. لكن عموما اللي نقدر النهارده نقوله وبكل ثقة وبألف برهان علمي حقيقتين أساسيتين: *أولا *إن *العالم ليس كما نراه *ونعرفه على الإطلاق، *وثانيا *إن جميع البشر *في حالة اتصال *عقلي مستمر!

عشان كده المرة اللي فاتت ذكرت *المحبة والغفران ولا تقاوموا الشر بالشر. *الكلام ده طلع معناه أعمق وأعجب بكتيييير جدا مما احنا كنا فاهمين. المسألة مش مجرد أخلاق حميدة وفضائل مسيحية. المسألة تتعلق *بطبيعة وجودنا *ذاته وتركيبنا وتركيب العالم كله!

* * *
 
 ميرسي ليكي يا شقشق.. على حاجات كتير .. وفي انتظار رسالتك الموعودة. :16_4_10:
 


​* * *​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أبريل 2013)

خادم البتول , لو قدرت هبقا ارجع ارد على مشاركتك الاخيرة 
بس انا عايزة اقولك على حاجة , انت عارف من ضمن الحاجات اللى كان مفروض اتكلم عنها هنا هى تجارب توحيد النوايا اللى انت اتكلمت عنها فيما يسمى صورة العقل العالمى او النبض العام او زى مابيقولوا مجازا نبض الشارع 
وان فيه تجارب بتتعمل فعلا لتوحيد النوايا بتاعت مجموعة من الناس ناحية هدف معين زى السلام مثلا او وقف الحروب وبتنجح فعلا 
فى تهدئة الاوضاع حتى لو الاشخاص المشتركين بعيد جدا عن بعض فى المسافة 

متهيألى كمان فيه موقع بس مش فاكره اسمه انت ممكن تجيب منه دلوقتى ال chart  بتاعت صورة العقل العالمى حاليا بس متهيألى بتبقا متأخرة 10 دقايق بس ممكن نشوفها لحظة بلحظة علشان نعرف النبض الانسانى العالمى او الشعور الانسانى العام فى العالم كله دلوقتى 
للاسف مش فاكرة اسم الموقع 

ليا عودة اذا ربنا اراد .


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أبريل 2013)

وعلى فكرة انا لسه مبتدية جديد فى ال quantum physics يعنى لا موسوعة ولا اى حاجة خالص 
ورغم انها بتشدنى الا انى مقدرش اقول انى بحبها اوى معرفش ازاى :dntknw:
بس هى بحر واسع  وعايزة تركيز


----------



## خادم البتول (25 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ..............
> متهيألى كمان فيه موقع بس مش فاكره اسمه انت ممكن تجيب منه دلوقتى ال chart  بتاعت صورة العقل العالمى حاليا بس متهيألى بتبقا متأخرة 10 دقايق بس ممكن نشوفها لحظة بلحظة علشان نعرف النبض الانسانى العالمى او الشعور الانسانى العام فى العالم كله دلوقتى
> للاسف مش فاكرة اسم الموقع
> 
> ليا عودة اذا ربنا اراد .




ميرسي جدا يا جميل على المعلومة الحلوة دي. 
لا أنا شخصيا معرفش إن فيه موقع للحكاية دي.. بس ياريت لو تعرفي تجيبيه يبقا رائع.

بالنسبة للكوانتم طبعا ده تخصص كبير.. وأنا شخصيا مش متعمق أوي كمان لكن أخدت بس بقدر احتياجي. وبعدين كتب عن كتب تفرق..

وفي انتظارك طبعا :16_4_10:

* * *


----------



## GoGo No Way (25 أبريل 2013)

تمام تمام تمام ... اولا كويس انك رجعتى ... 

ثانيا كلام كتير و اضطريت اقراه كله هههه بس طبعا مفيد .. ...... وتمام تمام ........ و بكرر وبزيد ان الكلام دة الى  اتخدت فيه تريقة لما جيت المنتدى فى الاول لان هو دة الى مبنى عليه علم الطاقة والنوايا " خير \ شر " و حاجات كتير ههههههه بس الى حصل بقى .........

ههههههههههه
المهم بالنسبة ان تجربة النوايا دية بالفعل اعرف ناس اصحابى كل فترة بيعملو تأمل  بيركزوا فيه طاقة كبيرة  .. طاقة سلام ويرسلوها لسوريا مثلا او لبنان او مصر وهكذا .... 

ودة الى مبنى عليه برضو قانون الجذب .. الى هو رفع ترددات معينة فى الجسم الانسان وتاثيرها فى الكون كامل و تنفيذ الفكرة والكلام دة ..

وبالنسبة للعربى بتاعى ...  احمدوا ربنا انى بكتب معاكو بالعربى علشان من فترة طويلة بقيست اشتغل فرانكو بس 

و يعنى و كلام مظبوط عن الهولوغرام والعقل والوهم والحقيقة والحلم ..

اه صحيح افتكرت بالنسبة للاحلام احنا بالفعل مبنبقاش فى العالم دة بتبقى فى عالم اخر فى نظرية الاوطار الفائقة والعوالم المتوازية ... و الى بيكون واعى فى الحلم هنا بيقدر يتحكم ويعمل الى عايزو ودة بيبقى فى العالم بتاعنا دة عن طريق التأمل وحالات العقل " الفا .. بيتا ...... الخ "

و كلام افلام كدة ..... من الاخر مش بحب اكتب كتير .. بحب اجيب من الاخر .....  ...

ومنتظر الباقى منكوا ...... 

متابع


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أبريل 2013)

خادم البتول الموقع هو نفس موقع المشروع اسمه Global Consciousness project 
وهتدخل على حاجة اسمها Real time display 
هيجبلك ال chart وكمان فيه صوت على ال chart عامل زى النبض كأنك بتسمع نبض العالم فعلا 
ومراكز المراقبة حول العالم عددهم 65 بحسب كلامهم على الموقع نفسه وال data الموجودة عندهم هى من سنة 1998 على حسب كلام الموقع نفسه بردو


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أبريل 2013)

ههههههههه , جوجو انا مش اتريقت عليك يا ابنى فى موضوع الطاقة ده ولو انا اتريقت وناسية فكرنى وانا اعتذرلك 

بالنسبة لموضوع الموقع بتاع نبض العالم , ده زى ما قال خادم البتول مشروع اتعمل لقياس الوعى العالمى او النبض العالمى او زى مابيقولوا فى البرامج نبض الشارع 
ومشترك فيه مجموعة من العلماء والجهات البحثية ومحطوط مراكز مراقبة فى 65 موقع حول العالم , بتقيس الشعور العالمى , فمثلا بتلاقى فيه تغييرات بتحصل فى ال data اللى بتتجمع من الاجهزة فى الاحداث الكبيرة زى جنازة الاميرة ديانا مثلا , احداث 11 سبتمبر كده يعنى , ياريت تدخلوا تشوفوا الموقع وال chart وهما بيقولوا انها متأخرة 10 او 20 دقيقة عن النتايج الفعلية . 

يعنى بأختصار احنا كلنا متصلين ببعض يمكن مش على المستوى المرئى انما على مستويات تانية من الوعى بتاعنا , احنا مش شايفنها بعيونا , وفاكرين اننا بعيد عن بعض فى الزمان والمكان


----------



## GoGo No Way (26 أبريل 2013)

هههه لالا مش انتى .,,,, بتكلم عن الباقى ههههه ومش الباقى كله برضو ......... المهم دخلت الموقع ... اه مش فاهم حاجة منو بس مش مهم ..... هدور  كدة و هفهم كل حاجة دلوقتى هههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> هههه لالا مش انتى .,,,, بتكلم عن الباقى ههههه ومش الباقى كله برضو ......... المهم دخلت الموقع ... اه مش فاهم حاجة منو بس مش مهم ..... هدور  كدة و هفهم كل حاجة دلوقتى هههههههه



هههه طيب الحمد لله طمنتنى انى مش اتريقت.


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

مش عآرفة أقولكم أنآ مبسوطة إزآى من متآبعتكم لإن آلموضوع جديد عليآ وإستفدت كتيـــر 

بس عندى ملآحظة صغيرة مش فهمتهآ فى كلآم خآدم ورجعت ظهرتلى تآنى فى كلآمكـ روز
*مؤشر آلنبض آلعآلمى* حسب كلآم خآدم كآن بيعلى تدريجياً لغآية مآ وصل للـ max أو حتى إتغير آلتغيير آلغير مألوف دآ عند حدث تآريخى زى 11 سبتمبر

وإنتِ رجعتى ضفتى مثآل تآنى بتآع جنآزة آلأميرة آلمحبوبة ديآنآ .. هل فى آلمثآل دآ كآن تدريجى بردو ..؟

أنآ أرجعت سبب دآ فى حآلة 11 سبتمبر لظروف سيآسية محتقنة وصلت لأقصآهآ بآلتفجيرآت دى
أو بسبب فكرة آلمؤآمرة آلكبيرة " آلمآسونية " إللى مبنية على توجيه خطة منظمة ( إعلآمية \ سيآسية \ إيحآئية بمنآسبة موضوعنآ كله )
*هل دآ إتكرر فى حآدثة ديآنآ آلمشهورة* .... وهل نقدر نعتبرهـ دليل إن مفيش حآجة مآشية تبعاً للصدف وفيه فعلاً محركـ خفى بيوجه آلعآلم وبيربطه ببعضه  ...؟

وهل أنآ بستنتج صح أصلاً ولآ سرحت بعيد وبوظت آلموضوع ههههـ  ...؟






*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> مش عآرفة أقولكم أنآ مبسوطة إزآى من متآبعتكم لإن آلموضوع جديدعليآ وإستفدت كتيـــر
> 
> ...




بصى ياجميلة اللى انا اعرفه ان موضوع جنازة الاميرة ديانا ده كان قبل بداية مشروع الوعى العالمى بشكل منظم كده زى ماهو عليه دلوقتى 
فتقدرى تقولى ان وقتها كانت تجربة بدائية مش بشكل منظم زى وقت احداث 11 سبتمبر 
انما حقيقى انا معرفش شكل ال data اللى اتجمعت وقت جنازة الاميرة ديانا كان ايه بالظبط ,بس هى ال data على حسب معرفتى كانت وقت جنازتها مش وقت الحادثة , يعنى بعد وقوع الحادثة بتاعتها بالفعل . فتقدر تقولى ان الوعى العالمى كان كله تقريبا ماشى فى اتجاه واحد وهو الشعور بالحزن عليها 

انما هل كان تدريجى من بداية وقوع الحادثة الى يوم الجنازة نفسه ولا لا , فديه مش عارفاها , هدورلك عليها ولو لقيت حاجة هرجع اقولك 

بالنسبة لكلامك الاخير , خلينا نبعد حادثة ديانا عن الموضوع لان زى ماقولتلك على حسب معرفتى ال data اللى اتجمعت كانت عن وقت الجنازة بتاعتها , يمكن يكون كان فيه حاجة قبل حادثتها وانا معرفش , مش عارفه  ؟
لكن كلامك مظبوط , هو الموضوع مش صدف او لا , هو الموضوع ان فيه مستويات من الوعى بتاعنا احنا ممكن مش نشوفها او ندركها بعقلنا الواعى , لكنها بتجمعنا كلنا ناحية اتجاه معين ممكن يكون هو مٌحرك الاحداث فعلا فى الواقع او مٌجرد شعور عام او حدس ناحية حاجة معينة , نتيجة مثلا للاحتقان وتصاعد الاحداث فى حاجة معينة فى العالم فالحدس العالمى او الشعور العالمى بيروح ناحية اتجاه معين زى الخوف , القلق , الفرح , الحزن كده


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بصى ياجميلة اللى انا اعرفه ان موضوع جنازة الاميرة ديانا ده كان قبل بداية مشروع الوعى العالمى بشكل منظم كده زى ماهو عليه دلوقتى
> فتقدرى تقولى ان وقتها كانت تجربة بدائية مش بشكل منظم زى وقت احداث 11 سبتمبر
> انما حقيقى انا معرفش شكل ال data اللى اتجمعت وقت جنازة الاميرة ديانا كان ايه بالظبط ,بس هى ال data على حسب معرفتى كانت وقت جنازتها مش وقت الحادثة , يعنى بعد وقوع الحادثة بتاعتها بالفعل . فتقدر تقولى ان الوعى العالمى كان كله تقريبا ماشى فى اتجاه واحد وهو الشعور بالحزن عليها
> 
> ...


أهآ روزآ مآكنتش أعرف إن آلموضوع مآكنش متعمق كدآ وقتهآ
بس أنآ كآن قصدى إن آلتدريج بدأ قبل آلحآدثة مش آلجنآزة لإن طبيعى آلمؤشر يرتفع بموتهآ
لكن إللى يثير آلدهشة إنه يرتفع وتدريجياً قبل أى مؤشر على آلسطح يوضح إن فيه مصيبة هتحصل .. فهمآنى ..؟

تمآم .. *يعنى آلمؤشر إشتغل بآلإحتقآن مش بآلإيحآء* ...؟
أصل أنآ طلعت فى دمآغى كم فكرة غريبة ... إن مثلاً فكرة آلإرهآب بتتصدر مش عن طريق تنمية آلفكرة نفسهآ
لكن عن طريق رفع مؤشرآت آلمشآعر آلسلبية دى فى آلعآلم
فبآلتآلى آلحآدثة نتيجة مترتبة على نتآيج آلمؤشر ... مش مجرد تم إدرآكهآ بوعى خآص مُسبق 





*.،*​ 


​


----------



## GoGo No Way (26 أبريل 2013)

سيبكو انتو من الكلام دة كلو ..

دية احلى جملة  :

"أو بسبب فكرة آلمؤآمرة آلكبيرة " آلمآسونية " إللى مبنية على توجيه خطة منظمة ( إعلآمية \ سيآسية \ إيحآئية بمنآسبة موضوعنآ كله )"

هو دة الى بيحصل فعلا  .... معظم الى بنفكر فيه بدون تحرر هو بسبب الماسونية ... يبعثون رسائل مخفية فى كل ما نشاهده فى ال TV  وكل حاجة فى حياتنا .. بناكل الى هما عايزيونو وبنشوف الى هما عايزيونو وبنفكر فى الى هما عايزينو واى حد هيقولى العربى ضايق اقولو دة الى انا عايزو


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أبريل 2013)

> أهآ روزآ مآكنتش أعرف إن آلموضوع مآكنش متعمق كدآ وقتهآ
> بس أنآ كآن قصدى إن آلتدريج بدأ قبل آلحآدثة مش آلجنآزة لإن طبيعى آلمؤشر يرتفع بموتهآ
> لكن إللى يثير آلدهشة إنه يرتفع وتدريجياً قبل أى مؤشر على آلسطح يوضح إن فيه مصيبة هتحصل .. فهمآنى ..؟​


حقيقى ياجميلة شخصيا معرفش اذا كان فيه data متجمعة قبل الحادثة بتاعتها ولا لا , اللى اعرفه ان كان وقت الجنازة مش الحادثة 
هحاول ادور على الموضوع واقولك 


> تمآم .. *يعنى آلمؤشر إشتغل بآلإحتقآن مش بآلإيحآء* ...؟
> أصل أنآ طلعت فى دمآغى كم فكرة غريبة ... إن مثلاً فكرة آلإرهآب بتتصدر مش عن طريق تنمية آلفكرة نفسهآ
> لكن عن طريق رفع مؤشرآت آلمشآعر آلسلبية دى فى آلعآلم
> فبآلتآلى آلحآدثة نتيجة مترتبة على نتآيج آلمؤشر ... مش مجرد تم إدرآكهآ بوعى خآص مُسبق


بصى , هى فى نظرى انا خليط من الاتنين , وده بيبان اوى فى موضوع تجارب توحيد النوايا ناحية هدف معين 
بمعنى , زى مابيعملوا كده فى موضوع توحيد النوايا بيجبوا مجموعة من المتطوعين مش شرط يكونوا فى نفس المكان مع بعض او حتى فى نفس البلد 
انما بيشتركوا انهم يوحدوا النية والتأمل ناحية هدف معين زى السلام مثلا لمكان معين فى العالم زى لبنان او سوريا او اى مكان 
فممكن تلاقى فعلا الاوضاع بتبتدى تهدا فى الاماكن ديه طول ما الناس ديه موحدة النية والهدف ناحية السلام للمكان ده 
وده بردو بيحصل فى الصلاة لما مجموعة من الناس تتحد فى الصلاة من اجل مكان معين 
اعكسيها بقا . جبنا ناس كارهين نفسهم ووحدوا النية ناحية الخراب والدمار والكراهية والعنصرية ناحية مكان معين , النية الموحدة ديه بتتحول من مجرد نية الى واقع واحداث ملموسة , زى احداث ارهابية وتفجيرات وحروب وصراعات وهكذا 
الحدس العالمى بقا نتيجة ان بيبقا فيه جو عام مثلا من الكراهية والعنصرية بيبتدى يحس بقا ان فيه مصايب جاية وابتدى احس بالقلق والحزن والخوف 
زى مثلا ما يطلع فيديوهات لارهابيين يهددوا انهم هيعلموا ويسووا , هما لسه معملوش حاجة , بس كل اللى هيشوف الفيديو ده هيبتدى بقا يشعر بمشاعر سلبية زى الخوف والقلق والحزن والترقب وديه بقا هتطلع على data بتاعت مشروع الوعى العالمى 
 وهوب تلاقى حدث او مصيبة بتحصل بعدها 

فهى خليط من الاتنين 
وانا كنت قولت بردو انى هتكلم اذا  ربنا اراد على موضوع توحيد النوايا ده لانه مهم وهيوضح قد ايه اننا متصلين ببعض , وقد ايه احنا بنأثر فى بعض بمشاعرنا ونيتنا وصلاتنا لبعض . 


 



​ 


​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> سيبكو انتو من الكلام دة كلو ..
> 
> دية احلى جملة  :
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه , ياخرابى عليك بتدخل انت فى مواضيع كبيرة انا مش عايزة ادخل فيها دلوقتى 
بيٌقال ان فيه تجارب زى ديه اتعملت فى بعض المحلات لمنع السرقة عن طريق تشغيل موسيقى فى المحل فيها رسائل مٌبطنة مش تسمعها بودانك العادية بتقولك يعنى فيما معناه بلاش تسرق 
وبٌيقال ان نسبة السرقة فى المحلات ديه قلت فعلا 
بس فيه ناس بتقول ان الكلام ده مش صحيح وان الموضوع مش مؤثر اوى كده , وناس بتقول لا صحيح واننا ممكن نتحكم فى الناس من غير ما يحسوا عن طريق اننا نوصلهم رسائل مٌبطنة بالشكل ده تدفعهم لتصرفات معينة 

ههههههههه بقولك ايه ياجوجو , بلاش تدخلنى فى المواضيع ديه دلوقتى على الاقل .


----------



## GoGo No Way (26 أبريل 2013)

بالنسبة لحكاية السوبر ماركت دية حقيقة ههه وفيه تجارب كتير .... بالنسبة للموضوع نفسو ماشى ماشى دة نخليه بعدين ,, ههههههههه


----------



## خادم البتول (26 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> خادم البتول الموقع هو نفس موقع المشروع اسمه Global Consciousness project
> وهتدخل على حاجة اسمها Real time display
> هيجبلك ال chart وكمان فيه صوت على ال chart عامل زى النبض كأنك بتسمع نبض العالم فعلا
> ومراكز المراقبة حول العالم عددهم 65 بحسب كلامهم على الموقع نفسه وال data الموجودة عندهم هى من سنة 1998 على حسب كلام الموقع نفسه بردو





ميرسي جدا جدا يا *سمو الأميرة *على اهتمامك ووقتك وعلى كل تعبك ومحبتك. زرت فعلا الموقع ولأول مرة أسمع النبض ده! شيء مذهل طبعا!  ميرسي جدا جدا ربنا يخليكي لينا.. أعتقد لولا وجودك في العالم صوت النبض ده اللي سمعته في الموقع كان ح يبقا أوحش بكتيييير! 

​


----------



## خادم البتول (26 أبريل 2013)

يعني انتي مبدئيا يا أيملي معانا وللا.....؟  شفتي *شقاوة*؟ شفتي شقاوة وعمايلها؟ ولا عبرتني! في الأول تثبّـت الزبون وتقعد تقوله "*نقطة ضوء في الظلام*" و"*سارق قلوب العذارى*" وأحلى كلام.. اتكفي أنا تلات ساعات أكتب لها صفحة جرنان واعمل لها تنسيق واجيب لها صور... واشرب يا معلم! شقاوة بـَــح! شقاوة فينيتو! ماعندناش حد بالاسم ده! النمرة غلط! الصورة متركبة! شقاوة اسم حركي لظابط في الموساد والباسبور ده كله مزور! مفيش حاجة اسمها شقاوة ـ شقاوة شخصية وهمية أصلا! مش العالم وهم، ما بالك بشقاوة! :smile01

فمبدئيا يعني انتي معانا وحاضرانا وللا... شقاوة؟ :smile01


صباح الخير أميرتنا الجميلة.. هو بس مجرد تعليق على الجزء ده:




إيمليــآ قال:


> ..................
> تمآم .. *يعنى آلمؤشر إشتغل بآلإحتقآن مش بآلإيحآء* ...؟
> أصل أنآ طلعت فى دمآغى كم فكرة غريبة ... إن مثلاً فكرة آلإرهآب بتتصدر مش عن طريق تنمية آلفكرة نفسهآ
> لكن عن طريق رفع مؤشرآت آلمشآعر آلسلبية دى فى آلعآلم
> فبآلتآلى آلحآدثة نتيجة مترتبة على نتآيج آلمؤشر ... مش مجرد تم إدرآكهآ بوعى خآص مُسب   ​



الفكرة سليمة لكن تعبيرك عنها غير دقيق، أو يمكن انتي مش مستوعبه لسه الفكرة. المؤشر *مجرد مؤشر*.. مجرد قياس.. زي مؤشر البنزين في العربية. هو نفسه كمؤشر لا يزيد البنزين أو ينقصه. هو بس بيقيسه ويقولنا. كذلك المؤشر اللي هنا: هو بس بيقيس حالة الوعي العالمي ويقولنا، لكن هو نفسه مش بيأثر، مش بيزود لا المشاعر السلبية ولا المشاعر الإيجابية. 


لكن الجزء السليم في الفكرة، أو في الاتجاه ده من التفكير، هو إمكانية إننا *نعكس التجربة *اللي اتعملت على المقاومة في لبنان وحكيت عنها المرة اللي فاتت. يعني بدل ما نخلق عقليا حالة سلام وهدوء في مكان معين، ممكن بنفس التكنيك نخلق بالعكس *حالة إرهاب وعنف*. بالتالي أحداث الإرهاب على الأرض، أو العنف والبلطجة والحرق، أو الفتنة الطائفية، ممكن تكون آخر خطوة في سلسلة طويلة من التأثير على *العقول نفسها *في نطاق معين. بعبارة أخرى: اللي انتي بتشوفيهم على الأرض بيحاربوا أو بيحرقوا أو بيضربوا أو بيقتلوا هم نفسهم هنا أشبه بعساكر شطرنج موجهة عن بعد. 


لكن حتى قبل ما نوصل للمستوى ده من التجارب العقلية *البحتة *فيه بالفعل مستوى تاني من التوجيه بيتم بالتكنولوجي وبعلم النفس والأعصاب وخلافه. على سبيل المثال ممكن وانتي ماشية في الشارع تتعرضي لـ"*صوت*" معين، بتردد أو ذبذبة خارج نطاق الأذن، بالتالي مش ح تسمعي الصوت ده بودنك، لكن عقلك رغم كده بيستقبله ويفهمه ويتأثر بيه بشكل لا واعي. وطبعا الرسالة اللي الصوت ده بيقولهالك مدروسة بحيث تقودك بدون وعي لـ"*سلوك*" معين، أو على الأقل لـ"*إحساس*" معين! ده بالفعل موجود، وبالعكس منتشر.


كمان قبل كده لسه فيه مستوى أبسط: *البرامج *النفسية المتكاملة، زي اللي بتتعرض له مصر حاليا. أشهر البرامج دي كان برنامج من تصميم المخابرات السوفيتية، بيتكون من 4 مراحل، اتطبق بالفعل قبل كده في أكتر من مكان. طبعا المراحل دي عناوين عريضة، لكن تحت كل عنوان تفاصيل وتكنيكات كتير. مثلا البرنامج اللي بقول عليه ـ واللي ينطبق على حالة مصر ـ مرحلته الأولى اسمها "مرحلة *الإحباط*"، التانية "مرحلة *الأزمة*"، وهكذا... ده اللي بيفسر لك "ظواهر" مش مفهومة تماما بالمنطق التقليدي ـ زي ظاهرة "*أبو إسلام*" مثلا. أبو إسلام وأبو اسماعيل ووجدي غنيم وغيرهم وغيرهم، كل دول هدفهم ـ بغض النظر هم نفسهم واعيين وللا لأ ـ هدفهم خلق *حالة عامة *على المستوى النفسي، طعا بدعم من الميديا ومن الإنترنت ومن الفيسبوك ومن *آلاف* النوافذ العقلية. 

لذلك انتي عندك الإعلام فعلا حر "أوي"، حر "بزيادة"، على الأقل قياسا على عقلية الأخوان المعروفة. عندك فعليا حرية إعلام بتسمح حتى بالسخرية المباشرة من رئيس الجمهورية. ليه؟ لأن النوعين *الاتنين *من الإعلام ـ المؤيد والمعارض ـ الاتنين دلوقت مطلوبين وبيلعبوا دور في نفس الخطة. وده طبعا مش معناه إن واحد زي "باسم يوسف" هو نفسه عميل.. أبدا.. بالعكس هو وطني جدا. وكذلك على الجانب التاني فيه وطنيين كتير. لكن أنا لما أكون عايز أخلق "حالة *صراع*" يبقا بالضرورة محتاج طرفين نقيضين، وبالضرورة لازم أدعم طول الوقت الطرفين بحيث الاتنين يستمروا وبالتالي يستمر الصراع. 


كل ده طبعا غير "نظرية المؤامرة"، اللي أنا أكيد مش ح اتكلم فيها، مش بس احتراما للتوبيك وهدفه ورغبة صاحبته، إنما لأنه موضوع بالفعل مختلف ومستقل، سياسي أكتر منه علمي، غير إنه جدلي جدا. اللي أنا بتكلم فيه لسه هو *العقل *وإمكاناته واحتمالات التأثير من خلاله أو عليه. بالتالي كل اللي بقوله إن فيه أكتر من مستوى للتأثير ده، وأكتر من تكنيك، ومن أول الأسلوب النفسي والشعوري، لحد الأسلوب اللي بيعتمد على التركيز عن بعد والتوجيه العقلي *البحت*. 


* * *​
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> سيبكو انتو من الكلام دة كلو ..
> 
> دية احلى جملة  :
> 
> ...


*تقريباً موفقآكـ بشكل **كبير جوجو* .. بس بعيداً عن آلتفآصيل بقى  ​ 


Desert Rose قال:


> حقيقى ياجميلة شخصيا معرفش اذا كان فيه data متجمعة قبل الحادثة بتاعتها ولا لا , اللى اعرفه ان كان وقت الجنازة مش الحادثة
> هحاول ادور على الموضوع واقولك


 
لآ حبيبى ... أنآ مش مآ زلت بطلب منكـ آلـ data .. ولو إن لو كآن فيه ووصلتلهآ هتبسط أكيد ^^
فـ كنت بس *بوضحلكـ غرضى من آلسؤآل* 




> بصى , هى فى نظرى انا خليط من الاتنين , وده بيبان اوى فى موضوع تجارب توحيد النوايا ناحية هدف معين
> بمعنى , زى مابيعملوا كده فى موضوع توحيد النوايا بيجبوا مجموعة من المتطوعين مش شرط يكونوا فى نفس المكان مع بعض او حتى فى نفس البلد
> انما بيشتركوا انهم يوحدوا النية والتأمل ناحية هدف معين زى السلام مثلا لمكان معين فى العالم زى لبنان او سوريا او اى مكان
> فممكن تلاقى فعلا الاوضاع بتبتدى تهدا فى الاماكن ديه طول ما الناس ديه موحدة النية والهدف ناحية السلام للمكان ده
> ...


تمآم متفقة معآكـِ فى إنهم مآشين على آلتوآزى خصوصاً آلسبب آلأول لإنه كآن هو هدفى تقريباً
وسألت عليه علشآن ممكن يأكدلى نظرية آلمؤآمرة دى " *علمياً *" .... بس أكيد مآكنتش عآيزة نتعمق فيهآ أو ننآقشهآ سيآسياً
أنآ آسفة بجد يآ توأمتى على تشتيت آلموضوع ...* وأكيد منتظرة آلبق**ية مش تتأخرى عليآ بقى *:flowers:

​


خادم البتول قال:


> يعني انتي مبدئيا يا أيملي معانا وللا.....؟  شفتي *شقاوة*؟ شفتي شقاوة وعمايلها؟ ولا عبرتني! في الأول تثبّـت الزبون وتقعد تقوله "*نقطة ضوء في الظلام*" و"*سارق قلوب العذارى*" وأحلى كلام.. اتكفي أنا تلات ساعات أكتب لها صفحة جرنان واعمل لها تنسيق واجيب لها صور... واشرب يا معلم! شقاوة بـَــح! شقاوة فينيتو! ماعندناش حد بالاسم ده! النمرة غلط! الصورة متركبة! شقاوة اسم حركي لظابط في الموساد والباسبور ده كله مزور! مفيش حاجة اسمها شقاوة ـ شقاوة شخصية وهمية أصلا! مش العالم وهم، ما بالك بشقاوة! :smile01
> 
> فمبدئيا يعني انتي معانا وحاضرانا وللا... شقاوة؟ :smile01
> 
> ...


ههههـ مآتقلقش خآدم مش هتشآقى :smile01
*شقآوة نفسهآ أكيد هترجع* ، إذآ كنت أنآ إللى مجرد متآبعة مآعرفتش غير إنى أركز مع كل حرف 
مآ بآلكـ بمفجرة آلأسئلة آلعميقة دى - كعآدتهآ -  ...؟


نقطة آلمؤشر طبعاً مآكنش قصدى إللى وصلكـ 
أنآ فآهمة إنه مجرد مؤشر قيآس ، آلعلآقة هى بين آلمشآعر إللى بيتم قيآسهآ وبين آلمسببآت أو آلنتآيج بتآعتهآ سوآء إحتقآن ..  إيحآء أو غيرهـ
معلشى آلتعبير ممكن خآنى بس آلتدرج هو إللى لفت نظرى من نآحية لإنه خربش فى موضوع آلمآسونية دآ عندى ،
وحبيت أستفهم لو كآنت آلفكرة متمآشية مع نتآيج قيآس آلنبض آلعآلمى
ومن نآحية تآنية كنت عآيزة أفهم معنى آلتدرج دآ وهل هو جزء من عملية آلإدرآكـ وآلتوآصل " إللى كمآن مُسبق للأحدآث " ..!


*وشرحكـ للموضوع تقريباً هو إللى كنت متخيلآهـ **بآلميللى* 
مع إن كلآمكم عن تجربة آلرسآيل آلصوتية دآ خضنى شوية ^^,



حقيقى آسفة مرة كمآن لو سحبت آلموضوع لمنطقة غير مرغوبة بس بجد مآقصدتش نتعمق فيهآ
ومآزلت متآبعة منآقشآتكم آلجميلة

*مسآئكم زى آل**ثكر* :flowers::flowers:





*.،*

​


----------



## geegoo (26 أبريل 2013)

كنت بتفرج علي فيلم Inception 
و طبعا فهمته احسن بعد الموضوع 
بس سؤالي .. هو ازاي مجموعة تحلم حلم مشترك ؟؟
لانهم قالوا ان فيه تجارب علي الموضوع ده ..


----------



## GoGo No Way (26 أبريل 2013)

geegoo قال:


> كنت بتفرج علي فيلم Inception
> و طبعا فهمته احسن بعد الموضوع
> بس سؤالي .. هو ازاي مجموعة تحلم حلم مشترك ؟؟
> لانهم قالوا ان فيه تجارب علي الموضوع ده ..



الفيلم على ما اتذكر بيتكلم عن Astral projection على ما اتذكر .... المهم حلم مشترك عن طريق الاسقاط النجمى او الاسترال بروجيكشن .. او عن طريق حلم واضح احيانا  و عن طريق التخاطر ... ويوجد طرق اخرى ..


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 أبريل 2013)

> يعني انتي مبدئيا يا أيملي معانا وللا.....؟  شفتي *شقاوة*؟ شفتي شقاوة وعمايلها؟ ولا عبرتني! في الأول تثبّـت الزبون وتقعد تقوله "*نقطة ضوء في الظلام*" و"*سارق قلوب العذارى*" وأحلى كلام.. اتكفي أنا تلات ساعات أكتب لها صفحة جرنان واعمل لها تنسيق واجيب لها صور... واشرب يا معلم! شقاوة بـَــح! شقاوة فينيتو! ماعندناش حد بالاسم ده! النمرة غلط! الصورة متركبة! شقاوة اسم حركي لظابط في الموساد والباسبور ده كله مزور! مفيش حاجة اسمها شقاوة ـ شقاوة شخصية وهمية أصلا! مش العالم وهم، ما بالك بشقاوة! :smile01
> 
> فمبدئيا يعني انتي معانا وحاضرانا وللا... شقاوة؟ :smile01


*
شقاوة رجعت .. تكبييييييييييييييييييييير :smile02 

يعنى مش هتبطل تظلمنى ؟؟ اعوذ بالله منك راجل .. انا بدخل كل يوم .. امبارح بس مدخلتش .. روز تقولى انى بطلت ادخل المنتدى خالص و انت تقولى بح و فينيتو ؟؟ اتقو ربنا فيا شوية :vava: 

هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة لو العالم وهم ما بالك بشقاوة .. انا اكيد حلم احلى من انى ابقى واقع :08: اجمل وهم :08: الله عليا :smile02

المهم نيجى للمشاركة الاصلية و الجرنال اللى كتبتهولى و فعلا بامانة انا سعيدة بيك لدرجة انى فكرت فى موضوع .. نعمل موضوع منفصل و نخليه شقاوة تسأل و خادم البتول يجيب :lightbulb: و اعصرك لحد ما اجيب اخر معلوماتك .. معلش انا طماعة مبشوفش عند حد علم غير اما اخد منه على أد ما اقدر اشيل  فابقى قولى رأيك فى الاقتراح .. لانى الاسئلة الجاية ناوية اشدك فى اتجاه تانى بس مترتب على كلامكم 

تعليقى هيبقى على جزأين : *



> بالتوازي مع كل ده ـ في بداياته تقريبا ـ كان فيه قوات أمريكية في لبنان والميليشيات والمقاومة كل يوم يضربوا فيها، وإشي سيارات مفخخة وإشي عمليات انتحارية وكانت أمريكا ملهلبة. فمجموعة من اللي شغالين على "الوعي" قرروا يعملوا تجربة ميدانية في لبنان. ليه؟ كان عندهم نظرية: لو احنا فعلا هولوجرام، ولو الكل ممكن يكون في الجزء ـ زي ما شرحنا ـ إذن... خدي بالك بقا أوي أوي من اللي جاي ده: إذن *أي تغيير في الجزء يؤدي بالضرورة لتغيير في الكل!*
> 
> التجربة نفسها لم تكن أقل غرابة.. التجربة كانت نوع من *الصلاة*.. عن طريق رهبان عقلهم متدرب على التأمل والتركيز، كل دورهم إنهم يركزوا في فكرة السلام والهدوء في لبنان، وبدأو يمسكوا تايمر ويراقبوا كل شيء، وتدريجيا يزودوا عدد الرهبان المشتركين في الصلاة دي ويشوفوا النتايج.
> 
> المهم يا ستي التجربة دي نجحت، وبوضع عدد معين تم احتسابه على "موجة" السلام والهدوء، سادت بالفعل لبنان كلها حالة السلام والهدوء! بمجرد ما وقف التركيز وانتهت التجربة، اشتعلت المقاومة تاني. طيب إزاي؟ نعيد تاني. عادوا.. نفس الكلام! طيب نروح حتة تانية.. راحوا.. نفس الكلام!


*
مش عارفة الكلام دة يبدو غير منطقى .. ليييييه ؟؟ 

انا افهم ان المشاعر عدوى و تعود .. يعنى لو فرحانة فاللى حواليا هيتعدو فرحتى و يتعودو على وجود جو مرح .. و العكس صحيح لو انا كئيبة اللى حواليا هيتعدو كآبة و يتعودو عليها و نبقى مجتمع محتاج التفجير :smile02 

افهم اننا مرتبطين على مستوى غير مرئى شعوريًا .. فلو وصلت لدرجة معينة من الحب لشخص معين هحس بألمه و تعبه عن بعد و بالتالى الارتباط الشعورى دة يتخطى حدود المكان .. 

لكن ... التركيز فى سلام مكان ما يسود سلام حقيقى ؟؟؟ قد تكون صدفة مثلاً .. و دة الاكثر منطقية بالنسبة لى .. لكن .. و خد بالك من لكن دى .. لو الموضوع واخد بُعد روحى و التركيز دة مقصود به صلاة .. خصوصًا انه صادر من رهبان .. فاقول اة اتجمعو ركزو و رفعو طلبات و صلاة خاصة من اجل سلام منطقة ما .. فكان الرد الالهى بحلول السلام .. و مكانتش صدفة و وارد تكرارها مرات و مرات 

الفاصل فى الموضوع دة .. تفسير معنى تركيز اللى ذكرتها فى القصة .. و ديانة الرهبان  و لو كانو مسيحيين و صلاة ... ليه فسرناها بموضوع العقل العالمى و مفسرناهاش نتيجة طبيعية للصلاة ؟؟ و استجابة الهية ؟؟
*
*
حاجة كمان : مش العقل العالمى دة نتاج عالم بحاله و انسان او اتنين او مئات حتى لا يساوو شيئًا وسط مليارات البشر .. ازاى اقدر احكم ان التجربة المطبقة على العدد الصغير نسبيًا مهما كان عددهم بالنسبة لعدد البشر كلهم " صحيحة " .. عشان اقدر احكم على الاقل لازم يبقى التجربة تتم على عدد لا يقل عن نصف او ثلثين البشر لاثبات ان فعلا تلك الفكرة هى توجه العقل العالمى كله أو معظمه و بالتالى نتايج التجربة تكون نتيجة تفكير العقل العالمى 

نقطة كمان : ماذا لو .. تواجد مجموعتين فى تجربة واحدة .. لاحدهم هدف التركيز على سلام منطقة ما .. و الاخرى هدفها التركيز على الارهاب و خراب نفس المنطقة السابقة .. فايهم تكون له ال سيطرة الفكرية ؟؟ و ايهم ستأتى نتائجه اكثر فعالية ؟ و على اى اساس تكون نتيجة ما و ليست الاخرى ؟؟ *



> أول وأهم وأخطر حقيقة إننا ـ حتى الآن ـ *مفيش عندنا دليل علمي واحد* على وجود الكون! ليه؟ لأن ببساطة *كل *اللي بنشوفه، اللي بنسمعه، اللي بنشمه، اللي بندوقه، واللي بنحسه ـ يعني *إجمالا كل شيء *ـ ليس أكثر من *إشارات كهربية وكيمائية *داخل المخ. يعني بالضبط زي الحلم!



*النقطة التانية و المشكلة التانية .. و لاننا فى اول الموضوع قولنا ان العالم كله وحدة واحدة و التفكير كله واحد او يمكن انا دماغى اللى مفتوحة على بعضها .. نطت فى دماغى فكرة سخيفة اوى 

لو كان طبقًا لنظرية الهولوجرام العالم كله وهم .. و مجرد اسقاط لوجود آخر .. و اننا لا وجود لنا .. فمعنى كدة ان الانسان نفسه بما انه جزء من العالم .. الانسان وهم .. و اذا كانت حياتنا وهم و محاكاة لواقع آخر .. فلا ارادة لنا .. اية حرية تكون لصورة ؟؟ و اية ارادة تكون لصورة ؟؟ .. و اذا لم يكن لنا ارادة و حرية فى افعالنا .. فعلى أى اساس سنحاسب ؟؟ انا ليه ادخل جهنم لو كل حياتى وهم ؟ و ماليش ارادة فيها ؟؟ *



> ميرسي ليكي يا شقشق.. على حاجات كتير .. وفي انتظار رسالتك الموعودة. :16_4_10:


*
ادى رسالتى يا سيدى ...  بس يارب متقوليش ياريتنى ما انتظرت :smile02 

ميرسيه ليك و لتعبك فى الكتابة و التعب اللى هتتعبه اكتر فى الشرح الجاى :smile02 

انا بقا اللى منتظرة اجاباتك *


----------



## GoGo No Way (26 أبريل 2013)

بما انى انسان رخم  .........

مبدئيا هرد على الاسئلة الى موجهه لخادم البتول .. بمعلوماتى انا  ولما هو يجى يبقى يرد بقى .. يعنى من الاخر انا هرخم مش اكتر ..

باختصار مفيد .. بالنسبة للصلاة وان دة نتيجة للصلاة ..

فدة لما بيحصل من ناس غير مسيحين برضو بتنجح عن طريق التأمل بسبب اعطاء اوامر للعقل الكونى لتنفيذ حاجة ....... وكل دة طبعا بأذن ربنا ... يعنى انت تقديرى تطيرى .. دة مينفيش ان ربنا هو الى اداكى الموهبه دية .......... بمعنى اخر موهبة موجودة لكل انسان متعمق فى ذاته 



بالنسبة لشىء اخر و هو الهولوغرام وان احنا صورة ... فالموضوع مش بالسهوله دية .. مبدئيا هناك عوالم اخرى وفيها ناس موازية لينا .. غير كدة ان داخل اصغر ذرة فينا فيها الكون كله يعنى ملهوش دعوة انى انا مجرد صورة ..... الفكرة ان كل حاجة فينا هى فى الكون كله بمعنى اخر ,, مقوله على بن ابى طالب " وتحسب انك جرم صغير وفيك انطوى العالم الاكبر " 

وفيه كلام بالنسبة لكلامك دة ان انا ايه ذنبى وكدة .....

فيه كلام علماء قالوه ان الانسان بيتحمل على عاقله الى هيقوله قبل ما يقوله ب 6 ثوانى .. بمعنى اخر ان احنا مجرد كومبيوتر او ماتركس ... نفس الفكرة ...... ودة برضو مينفيش وحدانية ووجود الله باى شكل من الاشكال.....

يعنى من الاخر الموضوع مش بالسهوله دية  يا كابتن عفت ..... ونفسى حد  يبلغ عن مشاركة سيئة ... نفسى بجد مش هزار .. " عايز اطرد "


----------



## خادم البتول (26 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> بما انى انسان رخم  .........
> 
> مبدئيا هرد على الاسئلة الى موجهه لخادم البتول .. بمعلوماتى انا  ولما هو يجى يبقى يرد بقى .. يعنى من الاخر انا هرخم مش اكتر ..
> ...................................




حبيبي إنت طبعا ترخم زي مانت عايز.. على كيف كيف كيفك.  سامحني أنا اللي مش بعلق على رسايلك ولا متفاعل معاك كفاية عشان الوقت من ناحية (متابع في موضوعين اتنين بالتوازي ودي حاجة نادرة جدا بالنسبة لي)، ومن ناحية تانية عشان بالفعل معاك كل الناس وأصلا سايبك في إيدين أمينة، إيدين سمو الأميرة صاحبة التوبيك شخصيا  (بس بعد التوبيك ابقا ابعت قوللي ناعمين وللا.....)

* * *

*إيملي*: ميرسي على ردك.  فهمتك.. وحتى كتبت لك.. وبعدين لقيت الأحسن نقف عند النقطة دي. 

* * *

*شقشق *ـ أجمل وهم  منور يا جميل. أنا كتبت بالفعل كتير جدا النهارده، وكتبت ليكي.. بالتالي كفاية عشان ماتزهقيش مني..  ح ارجع لك إن شاء الله تومورو.. رسالتك كالعادة بتفتح آفاق وبتحرك أفكار كتير. فيه جزء مش عارف إزاي أجاوبه أصلا . على أي حال حبيت بس أقولك ميرسي جدا على الرسالة الحلوة دي.. جوجو كمان بيقول بالفعل كلام أنا عايز أقوله، بس محتاج أقرا رسالته تاني. ليلة سعيدة ليكي وللجميع. :16_14_21:

* * *


----------



## GoGo No Way (26 أبريل 2013)

ههه عادى عادى ..... ومنتظر ردك بكره ان شاء الله ... ربنا معاك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 أبريل 2013)

> بما انى انسان رخم  .........
> 
> مبدئيا هرد على الاسئلة الى موجهه لخادم البتول .. بمعلوماتى انا  ولما هو يجى يبقى يرد بقى .. يعنى من الاخر انا هرخم مش اكتر ..



*لا خالص .. انا بقول السؤال و اللى عنده اجابة ينزل بيها بس يكون نفسه طويل :smile02*



> باختصار مفيد .. بالنسبة للصلاة وان دة نتيجة للصلاة ..
> 
> فدة لما بيحصل من ناس غير مسيحين برضو بتنجح عن طريق التأمل بسبب اعطاء اوامر للعقل الكونى لتنفيذ حاجة ....... وكل دة طبعا بأذن ربنا ... يعنى انت تقديرى تطيرى .. دة مينفيش ان ربنا هو الى اداكى الموهبه دية .......... بمعنى اخر موهبة موجودة لكل انسان متعمق فى ذاته



*المشكلة يا جوجو ان كلامك نظريًا ماشى .. لكن ايه اثباته بالتجربة اذا كانت التجربة اصلا على رهبان ؟؟ نعرف منين بقا الكلام دة ؟؟ *



> بالنسبة لشىء اخر و هو الهولوغرام وان احنا صورة ... فالموضوع مش بالسهوله دية .. مبدئيا هناك عوالم اخرى وفيها ناس موازية لينا .. غير كدة ان داخل اصغر ذرة فينا فيها الكون كله يعنى ملهوش دعوة انى انا مجرد صورة ..... الفكرة ان كل حاجة فينا هى فى الكون كله بمعنى اخر ,, مقوله على بن ابى طالب " وتحسب انك جرم صغير وفيك انطوى العالم الاكبر "
> 
> وفيه كلام بالنسبة لكلامك دة ان انا ايه ذنبى وكدة .....
> 
> فيه كلام علماء قالوه ان الانسان بيتحمل على عاقله الى هيقوله قبل ما يقوله ب 6 ثوانى .. بمعنى اخر ان احنا مجرد كومبيوتر او ماتركس ... نفس الفكرة ...... ودة برضو مينفيش وحدانية ووجود الله باى شكل من الاشكال.....



*انا فاهمة اللى بتقوله و مقولة على ابن ابى طالب اظن انك كتبتها فى اول الموضوع وفهماك .. و كان فيه فيلم انيماشن مش فاكرة اسمه ان الفيل بيكلم ناس موجودين على نقطة مية على زهرة تقريبًا حاجة كدة  :smile02 .. رجعنا لنفس الكلام .. معنى وجود صورة يعنى فيه اصل .. لو انا صورة معقدة مبسطة اى حاجة .. ليه اتحاسب اصلا و لو انا كمبيوتر مع انه بعيد عن موضوعنا برضه اتحاسب ليه ؟؟ 

الفكرة ان المفترض العلم و الدين و المنطق التلاتة يتكاملو ولا يتنافو سويًا .. فلو حصل حاجة تخل بالقانون دة .. يبقى اكيد فيه حاجة غلط .. ربنا يكون الغلط فى الفهم او الربط .. او فى النظرية نفسها !! الله اعلم 
*



> ونفسى حد  يبلغ عن مشاركة سيئة ... نفسى بجد مش هزار .. " عايز اطرد "



*طب شد حيلك ادينى سبب ابلغ عنك عشانه :smile02 .. و بعدين مبلغتش عن اللى شتمونى هبلغ عنك انت ؟؟ 
و بعدين ايه نفسى دى ؟؟ حد قالك اننا فى برنامج ما يطلبه المستمعون :smile02
 :smile02*



خادم البتول قال:


> *شقشق *ـ أجمل وهم  منور يا جميل. أنا كتبت بالفعل كتير جدا النهارده، وكتبت ليكي.. بالتالي كفاية عشان ماتزهقيش مني..  ح ارجع لك إن شاء الله تومورو.. رسالتك كالعادة بتفتح آفاق وبتحرك أفكار كتير. فيه جزء مش عارف إزاي أجاوبه أصلا . على أي حال حبيت بس أقولك ميرسي جدا على الرسالة الحلوة دي.. جوجو كمان بيقول بالفعل كلام أنا عايز أقوله، بس محتاج أقرا رسالته تاني. ليلة سعيدة ليكي وللجميع. :16_14_21:
> 
> * * *



*هههههههههههه انا شخصيًا مش هزهق منك متقلقش .. لكن لو انت زهقت منى دى حاجة تانية .. و حتى لو زهقت برضه هتجاوب :smile02 انت اتدبست و اللى كان كان 

فى انتظارك خد وقتك و فكر و اقرا و اعصر الكتب و هاتلى الخلاصة .. انا كسولة بحب المختصر المفيد *


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 أبريل 2013)

مين جاب سيرة الهولوغرام اصلا يا ناس ههههههههههه

بالنسبة للكلام بتاع نظرى وعملى والكلام دة مين قالك ان مفيش عملى ..

بالنسبة للصورة ... انا هقول على قد الى اعرفو جايز يكون فيه حاجة كدة ومعرفش .....

الفكرة ان الانسان فيه الكون ككينونة عمليه ولكن الانسان مفهوش الكون ككينونه روحية .. بمعنى ان الانسان مفهوش الانسان لكن فيه الكون كله .. ازاى متساليش اهو رخامة كدة ولو مش عجبك اخبطى دماغك " ارجو التبليغ " 

بصراحة انا مش عارف الرد على كلامك او يمكن انا فهمو غلط او يمكن انتى اصلا فهمتى غلط ....

بس عموما احنا مش اصل وصورة .. كل الانسان اصل وصورة مع بعض ... بالنسبة لحكاية تنزيل المعلومات زى الكمبيوتر الصراحة معرفش .....

بالنسبة للفيلم كان كون كامل عايش جوة وردة ومظنش دة ليه دعوة بالحوار " بس عموما الفيلم اثر فيا جامد انا قصرت يجى 4 سم ولا حاجة كدة ........."

بس ومنتظر توضيح برضو علشان فهمى على قدى


----------



## خادم البتول (27 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> شقاوة رجعت .. تكبييييييييييييييييييييير :smile02
> يعنى مش هتبطل تظلمنى ؟؟ اعوذ بالله منك راجل .. انا بدخل كل يوم .. امبارح  بس مدخلتش .. روز تقولى انى بطلت ادخل المنتدى خالص و انت تقولى بح و  فينيتو ؟؟ اتقو ربنا فيا شوية :vava:
> هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة لو العالم وهم ما بالك بشقاوة .. انا اكيد حلم احلى من انى ابقى واقع :08: اجمل وهم :08: الله عليا :smile02
> *



* الله عليكي!*

كل واحد ليه رقصته الخاصة.. واللي فوق ده رقصتك اللي محدش يعرف يرقصها غيرك! لما أشوفها مينفعش أدخل معاكي قافيه.. لازم اسكت واتبسم وارجع بضهري في الكرسي وانا باقول: *الله عليكي*! 




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> المهم نيجى للمشاركة الاصلية و الجرنال اللى كتبتهولى و فعلا بامانة انا  سعيدة بيك لدرجة انى فكرت فى موضوع .. نعمل موضوع منفصل و نخليه شقاوة تسأل و خادم البتول يجيب :lightbulb: و اعصرك لحد ما اجيب اخر معلوماتك .. معلش انا طماعة مبشوفش عند حد علم غير اما اخد منه على أد ما اقدر اشيل  فابقى قولى رأيك فى الاقتراح .. لانى الاسئلة الجاية ناوية اشدك فى اتجاه تانى بس مترتب على كلامكم
> *




أنا اللي سعيد بيكي، ربنا يباركك. أي سؤال بعيد أو ح يشتت الموضوع هنا افتحيله توبيك عادي وح ادخل كمشارك عادي.. اقتراحك جميل طبعا، بس أنا عموما عندي تحفظ على أي "وان مان شو" والمفروض انتي بالذات عارفه كده! وعموما يا صديقتي القاعدة الأولى في "*العزف المنفرد*" هي إنه يكون *قصير *ـ مهما كان جميل ـ وإلا ضاع اللحن الأصلي وفقدنا الهارموني والأوركسترا وهجرتنا جميعا "روح الموسيقى"!  

​


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تعليقى هيبقى على جزأين : *
> *
> مش عارفة الكلام دة يبدو غير منطقى .. ليييييه ؟؟
> انا افهم ان المشاعر عدوى و تعود...........
> ...




في الجزء الأول تجاوزي ـ مؤقتا ـ عن البعد الروحي والصلاة والرهبان وكل ده. دي تعبيرات وتوصيفات مني، حسب رؤيتي، لكن مش المقصود إنك تاخدي المسألة من المنظور الديني.. والرهبان ـ اللي هم *بوذيين *غالبا ـ بيستعينوا بيهم عموما في التجارب دي لأنهم أكتر فئة على وجه الأرض بتعمل تدريبات عقلية وبتمارس جلسات تأمل وتركيز قوي، غالبا من طفولتهم. يعني مثلا لو انتي عايزة تعملي تجارب تكشف لك عن القوة العضلية عند الإنسان أو عن قوة التحمل الجسدي الأقصى، في الحالة دي ح تجيبي بتوع كمال أجسام أو ملاكمة وزن تقيل تعملي التجارب معاهم. بالمثل: في تجارب العقل بنجيب الناس اللي عندها "عضلات عقلية". مين؟ غالبا رهبان بوذيين أو أساتذة يوجا. 

يفضل السؤال: *إزاي بيحصل التأثير عن بعد*؟ 

هنا نيتدي مرحلة "النظريات" و"النماذج"، وأهم وأقوي وأقدم نظرية بتقول ببساطة إن "الأفكار" ليها "*طاقة*". نوع من الطاقة اللي لسه أجهزتنا ما وصلتش لمستوى الحساسية المطلوبة بحيث إنها تقيسها، لكن *آثار الطاقة *دي موجودة تقريبا في كل مكان. بالتالي إحنا فعليا عايشين في بحر من الطاقة العقلية، لكنه بحر بيتحرك غالبا بشكل عشوائي. بالتالي لو قدرنا نجمع ونركز الطاقة دي، زي ما بيحصل في التجربة، ممكن بالتالي نعمل تغيير، لأننا هنا واعيين أولا بالطاقة وثانيا بنركزها وبنوجهها بشكل عمدي ومقصود. 

وزي الكهرباء: مش إديسون وتسلا اللي اخترعوها من 100 أو 150 سنة.. الطاقة الكهربية موجودة من أول الخليقة.. لكن إديسون وتسلا وغيرهم هم اللي قدروا يفهموها ويستغلوها ويضعوا قوانينها. كذلك: احنا دلوقت في مرحلة إديسون وتسلا بالنسبة لطاقة الأفكار والمشاعر.

(في نفس السياق: ليه على سبيل المثال "*الحب*" دلوقتي بقا بارد ومالوش طعم وقوة زي زمان؟ أسباب بالطبع كتير، لكن من ضمن الأسباب *الطاقة*: زمان على سبيل المثال كان الحبّيبة يكتبوا الجوابات بخط إيدهم، يلونوها، يعطروها، وساعات يحطوا فيها ورد، أو يحطوا دموع، أو حتى يوقعوا الجواب بدمهم، يعني باختصار كانوا بيركزوا كمية طاقة هايلة في "الجواب الغرامي". الظرف لما يوصلك مش كان فيه بس رسالة حب، وإنما كان فيه "*طاقة*" حب حقيقية ومركزة. الظرف كان فيه "سحر" بمعنى الكلمة. تعالي بقا النهارده: أصبح "إيميل" مش جواب غرامي، أو يمكن حتى "مسدچ" على موبايل! "خط الإيد" الإنسانية بقا حروف على شاشات وكل الحروف شبه بعضها. مفيش تقريبا فرق بين رسالة من "دكتور الأسنان" ورسالة من "حبيب العمر"! بالكتير ممكن "العاشق" يلون الكلام أكتر ويحط "سمايلي" وشوية ورد ":16_4_10:". لكن حتى ده مش "حقيقي". كله مزيف وبالتالي رخيص. كله "بارد". كله زجاج وكله ديجيتال. بالتالي ضاع العطر.. وضاع الدمع.. وضاع الدم.. ومع الوقت وتراكم كل الأسباب ضاع الشوق.. ضاع الحنين.. ضاعت اللهفة.. ضاعت الفرحة.. وضاع الحب! ولما ضاع الحب ضاع كل شيء.. قيسي على كده كل شيء.. كل شيء فقد "*طاقته*".. فقد *سحره*.. *قوته وحرارته وتأثيره*.. كل شيء من اللعب للشغل.. من الصنعة للغنوة.. ومن الشعر للصلاة)!


آخر حاجة قبل ما أسيب الجزء ده: مفيش أي تعارض بين موضوع "الطاقة العقلية" وتوجيهها وبين "الدور الإلهي" في حياتنا. بالعكس يمكن "الفهم" *يقربنا *أكتر لربنا. الجزء ده ليه شرح مفصل، بس بما إن عندنا لسه كلام كتير خلينا نأجل ده ولو مؤقتا عشان الاختصار. حبيت بس أعمل على الأقل إشارة. 




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> حاجة كمان : مش العقل العالمى دة نتاج عالم بحاله و انسان او اتنين او مئات  حتى لا يساوو شيئًا وسط مليارات البشر .. ازاى اقدر احكم ان التجربة  المطبقة على العدد الصغير نسبيًا مهما كان عددهم بالنسبة لعدد البشر كلهم " صحيحة  " .. عشان اقدر احكم على الاقل لازم يبقى التجربة تتم على عدد لا يقل عن  نصف او ثلثين البشر لاثبات ان فعلا تلك الفكرة هى توجه العقل العالمى كله  أو معظمه و بالتالى نتايج التجربة تكون نتيجة تفكير العقل العالمى
> *



لا طبعا يا قمراية ده "علم".  عشان كده لازم تقري الكلام ده بالتفصيل، لأن فعلا التبسيط أحيانا بيكون مُخل. عدد البشر بالفعل محسوب وفيه أرقام ونسب. أنا لا أذكر دلوقتي الرقم بالظبط لكنهم حسبوا ده نفسه، بمعنى إننا مثلا ـ مثلا ـ لكل مليون محتاجين 500 يعملوا حالة التركيز دي عشان يتحقق الأثر. لذلك بعد التجارب دي تأسست *بالفعل *مؤسسة خيرية دورها تجميع الناس من كل دولة *حسب عدد سكانها*، بحيث يجندوا العدد المطلوب بالظبط لإحداث الأثر ونشر السلام في الدولة دي، وهكذا. كل ده غير تجارب التركيز الجماعي على الإنترنت: كانوا مثلا يعلنوا عشوائي عن تجربة لصالح أهل التبت، مثلا، واحنا ندخل نسجل في الموقع وناخد التوقيت والتعليمات بالظبط، وبعدين لما ييجي الوقت المتفق عليه كل الناس اللي سجلت دي تبتدي تركز حسب الإرشادات، وهكذا. كان لازم كمان في التجارب دي حساب العدد.... أسئلتك جميلة طبعا بس زي ما قلتلك هو الموضوع نفسه يمكن كبير شوية أو فيه تفاصيل كتير. 




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> نقطة كمان : ماذا لو .. تواجد مجموعتين فى تجربة واحدة .. لاحدهم هدف  التركيز على سلام منطقة ما .. و الاخرى هدفها التركيز على الارهاب و خراب  نفس المنطقة السابقة .. فايهم تكون له ال سيطرة الفكرية ؟؟ و ايهم ستأتى نتائجه اكثر فعالية ؟ و على اى اساس تكون نتيجة ما و ليست الاخرى ؟؟ *




 أكتر من عامل. مش فاكر تجربة محددة بالشكل ده بس من فهمي العام للنظريات دي ـ وكمان من *الواقع *نفسه ـ أقدر أقولك أكتر من عامل وأكتر من متغير. يعني مثلا في مصر: لو أخدنا الطاقة العقلية لمجموعة *الرهبان *اللي بيصلوا دلوقتي في الصحراء، مع الطاقة العقلية لمجموعة "اللي مايتسموش" اللي عايزين يخربوها، هو ده بالظبط اللي انتي بتسألي عليه. يعني النموذج ده بالفعل موجود حتى لو احنا مش واعيين بكده. فيه بالفعل "*حرب طاقات*" إذا جاز التعبير، بنعيشها يوميا في واقعنا. لذلك فيه عوامل كتير بتحسم النتيجة النهائية، ومن ضمن العوامل *احنا نفسنا*. طاقاتنا العقلية احنا نفسنا ممكن تحسم النتيجة لصالح الفريق ده أو ده. لذلك القديس بولس الرسول قال "*الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة*": دي أنواع *الأفكار* وبالتالي *الطاقات *اللي لازم تكون في عقلنا بالذات في وقت الحرب والصراع. لكن للأسف العكس عادة هو اللي بيحصل وكتير بيقعوا في الخوف والشك والبغض، وده اللي بالعكس ضدنا، وده اللي الطرف الآخر عايزة بالتحديد عشان ينتصر! 

 *بمجرد ما تفقدي محبتك هو بالفعل انتصر*. بمجرد ما ترسلي طاقة بغض ـ حتى لو ضده ـ الطاقة دي بتروح *لحسابه هو*، بالتالي مجموع طاقة البغض تدريجيا يزيد وطاقة المحبة في المقابل تقل، والنتيجة إن البغض اللي يغلب، يعني هو اللي ينتصر!

 .....................................​


----------



## خادم البتول (27 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *النقطة التانية و المشكلة التانية .. و لاننا فى اول الموضوع قولنا ان العالم كله وحدة واحدة و التفكير كله واحد او يمكن انا دماغى اللى مفتوحة على بعضها .. نطت فى دماغى فكرة سخيفة اوى
> 
> لو كان طبقًا لنظرية الهولوجرام العالم كله وهم .. و مجرد اسقاط لوجود آخر .. و اننا لا وجود لنا .. فمعنى كدة ان الانسان نفسه بما انه جزء من العالم .. الانسان وهم .. و اذا كانت حياتنا وهم و محاكاة لواقع آخر .. فلا ارادة لنا .. اية حرية تكون لصورة ؟؟ و اية ارادة تكون لصورة ؟؟ .. و اذا لم يكن لنا ارادة و حرية فى افعالنا .. فعلى أى اساس سنحاسب ؟؟ انا ليه ادخل جهنم لو كل حياتى وهم ؟ و ماليش ارادة فيها ؟؟ *



الفقرة دي عندي عليها أكتر من تحفظ وفيها إلى حد ما مزج بين العلم والفلسفة والروحيات. ده طبعا عشان احنا هنا بنعمل تبسيط شديد للأمور. لكن خليني أكون علمي ودقيق جدا معاكي، للأمانة أولا، ولأننا ممكن ناخد مثلا الفلسفي على إنه علمي وبالتالي نعثر أو نُعثر غيرنا.

أولا الهولوجرام *علميـــا *مالوش دعوة بمسألة "الوجود" و"الإرادة" وكل المعاني دي. الهولوجرام "فيزياء" *بحتة*، سببها ظواهر فيزيائية معينة غير مفهومة في "الثقوب السوداء". سلوك الطاقة والضوء والجاذبية إلخ عند الثقوب السوداء مالوش فيزيائيا غير حل واحد: *إن الكون هولوجرام*، يعني "يبدو" ثلاثي الأبعاد إنما هو الحقيقة "*صورة*" ثنائية الأبعاد. زي ما قلت في مشاركة سابقة: انتي هنا مش في الصورة، انتي في صور الهولوجرام بتظهري فوق* الصورة كتمثال من ضوء*. الصورة نفسها ثنائية (زي الجزء الفضي في الكريدت كارت)، بس انتي نفسك *فوق *الصورة ثلاثية الأبعاد. 

ده بالتالي معناه إنك بالفعل وهم، وكل شيء وهم، أو بالكتير "إسقاط". الكون بكل ما فيه هو في الحقيقة "*لوحة*"، ثنائية الأبعاد، مكانها أصلا مش هنا خالص وإنما في نقطة أبعد من خيالنا، على بعد ما يسمي بـ"الأفق الكوني"، أو "الأفق الضوئي". 

هنا ينتهي كلام العلم.

وزي ما قلت قبل كده: رغم إن دي نظرية تبدو غريبة لكنها ليست الأغرب في عالم الفيزياء. فيه حاليا بالفعل نظريات "خيال علمي". مش عايز أفتح في ده طالما مفيش احتياج ليه. إنما بأكده عشان بس اقول: مش لازم نتخض أوي لما نلاقي نظرية غريبة. نعم، فيه لسه أغرب. ونعم، ممكن أوي تكون *الحقيقة أغرب من الخيال*. 

* * *​
بعد ما انتهى الجزء العلمي ممكن بقا براحتنا نتكلم فلسفة ودين. مبدئيا في ضوء الهولوجرام، وباعتبارها نظرية صحيحة، انتي لسه مش "عدم"، انتي لسه موجودة في "*اللوحة*" الأصلية للكون. الفرق هو فقط فهمك انتي لنفسك. "*انتي الحقيقية*" مش هي دي اللي انتي شايفاها. "انتي الحقيقية" تختلف كلية عن "الانعكاس" أو "الإسقاط" أو "تمثال الضوء" الهولوجرامي اللي انتي فاكراه حقيقتك. الكلام ده موجود بالفعل في الفلسفة من مئات بل حتى آلاف السنين! نظرية الهولوجرام بس بتدعمه. 

من هنا نفهم بشكل أوضح فكرة الحلم: إنتي الحقيقية *بتحلمي بالعالم*، بما في ذلك بتحلمي بنفسك أو بجسدك داخل الحلم. 

لكن فكرة الحلم كلها على بعضها مجرد "*موديل*" أو "نموذج" للشرح. 

موديل تاني بيقرب الصورة باستخدم فكرة ألعاب الكمبيوتر: "*إنتي الحقيقية*" بتلعبي على الكمبيوتر لعبة اسمها "ماتريكس"، مثلا، وفي اللعبة دي ح تاخدي دور "*شقاوة*". بالتالي مشكلة الإنسان إنه بس *بينسى *الحقيقة دي.. إنه *بيصدق *إن هو بس الشخصية اللي في الحلم، مش "الحالم"، أو إن هو بس الشخصية اللي في اللعبة، مش اللاعب.

من هنا تبتدي المأساة: لما تنسي إنتي مين ـ *انتي الحقيقية *ـ وتصدقي إنك *بس شقاوة*، العالم في لعبة "ماتريكس" مليء بالمغامرات والمشكلات والحيل والفخاخ والرعب، وبالتالي انتي بتشعري وبتعيشي كل أنواع الخوف والحزن والآلام والدموع. ليه؟؟ ببساطة لأنك *مصدقة الوهم*!! لأنك صدقتي *اللعبة *وهي مش أكتر من خداع على شاشة هولوجرام! صدقتي *الفيلم *وهو مش أكتر من فيلم انتي بتلعبي فيه دور! صدقتي "*الماتريكس*" اللي انتي عايشة فيها!

* * *​
أخيرا المرحلة التالتة إنك تربطي كل اللي فوق ده ـ العلم والحكمة أو العلم والفلسفة ـ بعقيدتك وبالكتاب المقدس. هل اللي فوق ده موجود عندك في الكتاب، ولو بالرمز؟ هل "انتي الحقيقية"، مثلا، هي اللي بنسميها "*الروح*"؟ هل "*ملكوت السماء*" يتحقق بالخروج من ماتريكس الوهم؟ هل ده هو المعنى الأعمق لعبارة "*لستم من العالم*"؟ هل ده هو حل التنافض: "*من طلب أن يخلص نفسه يهلكها، ومن أهلكها يحييها*"، حتى بدون "من أجلي" ـ حسب تعبير القديس لوقا ـ وكأن المعنى "من طلب أن يخلص نفسه (الوهمية) يهلك (روحه)، ومن أهلكها (الوهمية) يحييها (الحقيقية)؟ ليه "أحبوا *أعداءكم*"؟ إزاي "اغلب الشر *بالخير*"؟ إيه قوانين الطاقة وازاي بتتحرك، معانا أو ضدنا؟ هل ممكن نعيد قراءة النصوص الخاصة ـ زي *الصلاة الوداعية *ـ مرة تانية في ضوء الرؤية دي؟ هل ممكن نعيد قراءة *كل الكتاب المقدس *في ضوء الرؤية دي؟

هنا المرحلة التالتة دي جهد شخصي ودراسة طويلة ومستمرة على 3 محاور: العلم ـ الفلسفة ـ الدين. لذلك ممكن هنا نكتفي، خاصة إننا بالفعل طولنا جدا. لكن في النهاية زي مانتي شايفة: الموضوع مالوش علاقة بالإرادة والحرية ومشروعية الدينونة أو العقاب. الموضوع كله يتعلق بالسؤال الخالد: من أنت؟ *ما هو الإنسان*؟ 


* * *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> بس ومنتظر توضيح برضو علشان فهمى على قدى



*هتفهم قصدى فى ردودى على الخادم .. دة احنا هنبدع :new6: 

و برضه مفيش تبليغ :smil15:*


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 أبريل 2013)

وماله وماله iam w8ing


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 أبريل 2013)

> كل واحد ليه رقصته الخاصة.. واللي فوق ده رقصتك اللي محدش يعرف يرقصها غيرك! لما أشوفها مينفعش أدخل معاكي قافيه.. لازم اسكت واتبسم وارجع بضهري في الكرسي وانا باقول: *الله عليكي*!



*رقص يا فاسق :new6: خسئت :smil15: *



> أنا اللي سعيد بيكي، ربنا يباركك. أي سؤال بعيد أو ح يشتت الموضوع هنا افتحيله توبيك عادي وح ادخل كمشارك عادي.. اقتراحك جميل طبعا، بس أنا عموما عندي تحفط على أي "وان مان شو" والمفروض انتي بالذات عارفه كده! وعموما يا صديقتي القاعدة الأولى في "*العزف المنفرد*" هي إنه يكون *قصير *ـ مهما كان جميل ـ وإلا ضاع اللحن الأصلي وفقدنا الهارموني والأوركسترا وهجرتنا جميعا "روح الموسيقى"!



*الكلام دة اما يكون مجرد عازف .. مش مايسترو  *



> وزي الكهرباء: مش إديسون وتسلا اللي اخترعوها من 100 أو 150 سنة.. الطاقة الكهربية موجودة من أول الخليقة.. لكن إديسون وتسلا وغيرهم هم اللي قدروا يفهموها ويستغلوها ويضعوا قوانينها. كذلك: احنا دلوقت في مرحلة إديسون وتسلا بالنسبة لطاقة الأفكار والمشاعر.



*فهماك .. قصدك ان الطاقة اكتشاف مش اختراع  *



> (في نفس السياق: ليه على سبيل المثال "*الحب*" دلوقتي بقا بارد ومالوش طعم وقوة زي زمان؟ أسباب بالطبع كتير، لكن من ضمن الأسباب *الطاقة*: زمان على سبيل المثال كان الحبّيبة يكتبوا الجوابات بخط إيدهم، يلونوها، يعطروها، وساعات يحطوا فيها ورد، أو يحطوا دموع، أو حتى يوقعوا الجواب بدمهم، يعني باختصار كانوا بيركزوا كمية طاقة هايلة في "الجواب الغرامي". الظرف لما يوصلك مش كان فيه بس رسالة حب، وإنما كان فيه "*طاقة*" حب حقيقية ومركزة. الظرف كان فيه "سحر" بمعنى الكلمة. تعالي بقا النهارده: أصبح "إيميل" مش جواب غرامي، أو يمكن حتى "مسدچ" على موبايل! "خط الإيد" الإنسانية بقا حروف على شاشات وكل الحروف شبه بعضها. مفيش تقريبا فرق بين رسالة من "دكتور الأسنان" ورسالة من "حبيب العمر"! بالكتير ممكن "العاشق" يلون الكلام أكتر ويحط "سمايلي" وشوية ورد ":16_4_10:". لكن حتى ده مش "حقيقي". كله مزيف وبالتالي رخيص. كله "بارد". كله زجاج وكله ديجيتال. بالتالي ضاع العطر.. وضاع الدمع.. وضاع الدم.. ومع الوقت وتراكم كل الأسباب ضاع الشوق.. ضاع الحنين.. ضاعت اللهفة.. ضاعت الفرحة.. وضاع الحب! ولما ضاع الحب ضاع كل شيء.. قيسي على كده كل شيء.. كل شيء فقد "*طاقته*".. فقد *سحره*.. *قوته وحرارته وتأثيره*.. كل شيء من اللعب للشغل.. من الصنعة للغنوة.. ومن الشعر للصلاة)!



*مش فاهمة مالك و مال دكاترة الاسنان بتخبط فيهم ليه :fun_lol: خاف على عمرك و متجيبش سيرتهم .. و صدقنى الميل و خطوط الكيبورد سُترة ميعرفش قيمتها غير الدكاترة :new6:

عندى اعتراض على ان الحب ضاع .. لا يا سيدى موجود .. و بقوة كمان :blush2: يمكن اختلفت صورته بس هو نفسه مختفاش .. يوم ما الحب يختفى العالم كله هيختفى و يفتُر *



> آخر حاجة قبل ما أسيب الجزء ده: مفيش أي تعارض بين موضوع "الطاقة العقلية" وتوجيهها وبين "الدور الإلهي" في حياتنا. بالعكس يمكن "الفهم" *يقربنا *أكتر لربنا. الجزء ده ليه شرح مفصل، بس بما إن عندنا لسه كلام كتير خلينا نأجل ده ولو مؤقتا عشان الاختصار. حبيت بس أعمل على الأقل إشارة.



*نأجلها ماشى .. نتغاضى عنها خالص تؤ .. تُأجل و تُنظر لاحقًا 
*



> لا طبعا يا قمراية ده "علم".  عشان كده لازم تقري الكلام ده بالتفصيل، لأن فعلا التبسيط أحيانا بيكون مُخل. عدد البشر بالفعل محسوب وفيه أرقام ونسب. أنا لا أذكر دلوقتي الرقم بالظبط لكنهم حسبوا ده نفسه، بمعنى إننا مثلا ـ مثلا ـ لكل مليون محتاجين 500 يعملوا حالة التركيز دي عشان يتحقق الأثر.



*انت بتتكلم فى حاجة و انا بتكلم على حاجة تانية .. انت تقصد النسبة و التناسب بين العدد المؤثِر و العدد المؤثَر عليه .. زى ماقولت مثلا لكل مليون محتاجين 500 يركزو .. لكن انا اقصد ان عشان نقول العقل العالمى بالمعنى العمومى له يفترض ان يكون اكثر من النصف او ثلثى عدد العالم يفكرون فى فكرة واحدة لاستطيع تعميم الفكرة و يكون تعميمى صحيحًا بان العقل العالمى يفكر فى كذا مثلا .. فهمتنى ؟؟ *



> أكتر من عامل. مش فاكر تجربة محددة بالشكل ده بس من فهمي العام للنظريات دي ـ وكمان من *الواقع *نفسه ـ أقدر أقولك أكتر من عامل وأكتر من متغير. يعني مثلا في مصر: لو أخدنا الطاقة العقلية لمجموعة *الرهبان *اللي بيصلوا دلوقتي في الصحراء، مع الطاقة العقلية لمجموعة "اللي مايتسموش" اللي عايزين يخربوها، هو ده بالظبط اللي انتي بتسألي عليه. يعني النموذج ده بالفعل موجود حتى لو احنا مش واعيين بكده. فيه بالفعل "*حرب طاقات*" إذا جاز التعبير، بنعيشها يوميا في واقعنا. لذلك فيه عوامل كتير بتحسم النتيجة النهائية، ومن ضمن العوامل *احنا نفسنا*. طاقاتنا العقلية احنا نفسنا ممكن تحسم النتيجة لصالح الفريق ده أو ده. لذلك القديس بولس الرسول قال "*الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة*": دي أنواع *الأفكار* وبالتالي *الطاقات *اللي لازم تكون في عقلنا بالذات في وقت الحرب والصراع. لكن للأسف العكس عادة هو اللي بيحصل وكتير بيقعوا في الخوف والشك والبغض، وده اللي بالعكس ضدنا، وده اللي الطرف الآخر عايزة بالتحديد عشان ينتصر!



*هو دة بالظبط اللى كنت بقصده .. لو تعارض طاقتان فكريتان .. لايهما الغلبة ؟؟ هل للعدد فقط .. بمعنى لو الكارهون اكثر ستعم البغضة و الخوف و المشاعر السلبية ؟؟ أم فيه عوامل اخرى ؟؟ لو فيه ياريت تقولهالى  *



> *بمجرد ما تفقدي محبتك هو بالفعل انتصر*. بمجرد ما ترسلي طاقة بغض ـ حتى لو ضده ـ الطاقة دي بتروح *لحسابه هو*، بالتالي مجموع طاقة البغض تدريجيا يزيد وطاقة المحبة في المقابل تقل، والنتيجة إن البغض اللي يغلب، يعني هو اللي ينتصر!



*انا اعرف ان نفى النفى اثبات .. و تجميع الطاقة بيبقى حسب اتجاهها .. فهل بغض البغضة يحسب فى ميزان الطاقة لصالح الحب ؟؟ ولا لا ينطبق عليه ؟؟ *



> ده بالتالي معناه إنك بالفعل وهم، وكل شيء وهم، أو بالكتير "إسقاط". الكون بكل ما فيه هو في الحقيقة "*لوحة*"، ثنائية الأبعاد، مكانها أصلا مش هنا خالص وإنما في نقطة أبعد من خيالنا، على بعد ما يسمي بـ"الأفق الكوني"، أو "الأفق الضوئي".



*و هو دة اللى انا بتكلم فيه .. و فهمتك .. و بما ان الانسان جزء من الوهم دة ..  فبالتالى يكون الانسان " بصورته الكونية او الارضية التى نراها بالعين المجردة " هو الاخر وهم .. صحيح احنا صورة لاصل موجود فى مكان ما .. لكن لازلنا صور .. *



> من هنا نفهم بشكل أوضح فكرة الحلم: إنتي الحقيقية *بتحلمي بالعالم*، بما في ذلك بتحلمي بنفسك أو بجسدك داخل الحلم.



*انا فاهمة كل دة .. و لازلت شايفة الامر غير عادل .. لانه ببساطة فى اى فيديو جيم بيقولك جيم اوفر و تلعب تانى .. تقدر تقفل اللعبة و تكمل حياتك عادى ! .. لكن تتوقف حياتى الاخرى على مجرد حلم ؟؟ .. بعد استيقاظى سأفيق فى راحة الملكوت او عذاب الجحيم الابدى كنتيجة لافعال فى حلم ! *



> هنا المرحلة التالتة دي جهد شخصي ودراسة طويلة ومستمرة على 3 محاور: العلم ـ الفلسفة ـ الدين. لذلك ممكن هنا نكتفي، خاصة إننا بالفعل طولنا جدا. لكن في النهاية زي مانتي شايفة: الموضوع مالوش علاقة بالإرادة والحرية ومشروعية الدينونة أو العقاب. الموضوع كله يتعلق بالسؤال الخالد: من أنت؟ *ما هو الإنسان*؟



*فعلا ماهو الاجابة عن " من هو الانسان " هتحدد مشروعية العقاب و الدينونة و حقيقة حرية ارادته من عدمها ... 

فبالتالى هسألك " من هو الانسان ؟؟ " :2: 

انت اللى جيبته لنفسك :flowers:*


----------



## GoGo No Way (28 أبريل 2013)

مع فقرة الرخامة  




> انت بتتكلم فى حاجة و انا بتكلم على حاجة تانية .. انت تقصد النسبة و التناسب بين العدد المؤثِر و العدد المؤثَر عليه .. زى ماقولت مثلا لكل مليون محتاجين 500 يركزو .. لكن انا اقصد ان عشان نقول العقل العالمى بالمعنى العمومى له يفترض ان يكون اكثر من النصف او ثلثى عدد العالم يفكرون فى فكرة واحدة لاستطيع تعميم الفكرة و يكون تعميمى صحيحًا بان العقل العالمى يفكر فى كذا مثلا .. فهمتنى ؟؟



 الفكرة فى الطاقة نفسها والى بتجلبو ... صاحبى السلام طاقتهم عاليه مبدئيا  لانهم بيشحنوا نفسهم ديما بالطاقة فى الحب و ووووو ....... عموما الانسان بيجلب الى بيفكر فيه و صانعى السلام هدفهم واضح و الاشرار ايضا ولكن اذا كنت تقصدى تطبيق عملى ففى ناس مش بتركز فكرتها يعنى الاشرار فى الكون ممكن نكون احنا الى افكارنا مثلا سلبية .... لكن اذا كان هناك تركيز للشر سيحدث الخير والشر معا .. يعنى مثلا مدينة هيحصل فيها السلام فى جزء الى بيضم اصحاب الطاقة الايجابية و عدم سلام فى المنطقة الاخرى .. بالرغم مثلا ان مش هما الى طلبوا ولا الايجابى ولا السلبى ولكن هكذا يكون الجذب من الكون 





> انا اعرف ان نفى النفى اثبات .. و تجميع الطاقة بيبقى حسب اتجاهها .. فهل بغض البغضة يحسب فى ميزان الطاقة لصالح الحب ؟؟ ولا لا ينطبق عليه ؟؟



 لموخذه ايه الى دخل دة فى دة .. يعنى الكراهيه + كراهيه = حب !! ... الطاقة لا يوجد فيها نفى ولا يوجد سلبى وايجابى عمليا ولكن ستظل دائما طاقة ... يعنى مثلا لما نحسب حاجة فى ببناء عمارة " انا معرفش بصراحة لكن مجرد تخمين هههههههه " مش هنقول هنحفر نيجاتيف 5  متر  و بعد كدة نطلع 50 متر ..

لا بتتقال هنحفر 5 متر وبعد كدة هنطلع 50 متر !! مش معنى اننا حفرنا لتحت يبقى الرقم بالنيجاتيف  " بصراحة دة فتى من عندى اظن انكم اهل العلم هههههههه "




> و هو دة اللى انا بتكلم فيه .. و فهمتك .. و بما ان الانسان جزء من الوهم دة .. فبالتالى يكون الانسان " بصورته الكونية او الارضية التى نراها بالعين المجردة " هو الاخر وهم .. صحيح احنا صورة لاصل موجود فى مكان ما .. لكن لازلنا صور ..



ان احنا نكون صورة دة مينفيش ان الكينونة هى الاصل .. بمعنى ان الانسان الى بيعلى بتردداته بيختفى مثلا .. مثال اخر .. عارفه فيلم ماتركس عارفه الواد الى تنى المعلقه .. عارف ازاى .. مجرد انه عالى الترددات بتاعتها وخلاها خارج النطاق الزمكانى 

ودة بينطبق عليه الانتقال من مكان الى اخر بالجسد ..... يعنى الى بيتأمل وبيعلى بتردداته بيوصل للحقيقة ولكن سيظل هو هو الكائن  " الكينونة واحدة " 

وبالنسبة للحلم ... احنا فى حلم نظريا بالنسبة للفلسفة لكن عمليا احنا اهو كائنات  مش مجرد حلم ولكن مش دية الحقيقة .. بمعنى اخر دة اختبار ولكن مش كل الحقيقة ظاهرة فيه .. لازم تجتازه علشان توصل للحقيقة .... 

يعنى الفكرة ان مثلا لما تتحكم فى الحلم " حلم واعى " و عرفت تطير ووقعت .. دة بياثر على الجسم الفزيائى وفعلا الجسم بيتوجع فترة ... يعنى الى بيحصل فى الحلم بياثر خارجه لانك صاحب الافعال ..!!!


واهو حاجة كدة بسيطة  " جرعة بسيطة من الرخامة موقتا "


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أبريل 2013)

الموضوع اتوسع اوى فى نقط متقدمة , فأنا مش عارفه ومش هينفع ارجعه تانى للمسار الاصلى او الترتيب الاصلى بتاعه, but its okay كملوا نقاش انا سعيدة بالنقاش الجميل ده 


شقاوة , ليا ردود على اسئلتك اذا انتى حبيتى ارد عليها , او لو مش عايزة ارد ومكتفية بالردود الجميلة الشاملة اللى اتقدمت من الجميل خادم البتول والجميل جوجو قوليلى . 

ليا عودة للموضوع اذا كان ينفع واذا ربنا اراد


----------



## خادم البتول (28 أبريل 2013)

يا سلاااااااام أشكرك يارب! 
كنت لسه بفكر فيكي وكنت لسه بقول شقاوة دخلت في الغميق. 
قوم من كرم ربنا عليا لقيت قدامي الاتنين مع بعض: *روز*... بتقول *نقط متقدمة*! :flowers:


أرجوكي ارجعي ورجّعي التراك لأني كده كده عندي فترة سكون أجمّع فيها "طاقة" . وبعدين أنا أصلا عايز اسمع ردودك يا سمو الأميرة. شقاوة بتسألني عشان أنا اللي *برغي *كتير بس (غير طبعا إنها بتحب تتلامض عليا وتنكشني بشكل خاص )! لكن جديا أنا لسه لحد النهارده باروح اقرا اللي بيكتبوه ناس اقل منك بكتير ـ حسب تقديري لمستواكي واللي هو الحقيقة *أدهشني*.  بالتالي أحب *وبصدق *تشاركينا أفكارك ورؤيتك وتديني أنا كمان فرصة أتعلم منها. وبشكل عام ياريت نكسر إنه يكون حوار ثنائي بس، ياريت عدد أكبر من الناس عموما يشارك سواء بالأسئلة أو بالإجابات. وحتى إذا أصحاب الإجابات اختلفوا يتناقشوا: ده نفسه ح يفيدهم ويفيد الجميع ويثري التوبيك ككل. 

مشكلة شقاوة ـ حسب مانا شايف، وحسب مانا عادة بواجه مع الناس ـ إنها داخليا قلقانة من وضع *ربنا *ودوره في التصميم ككل، وده منطقي جدا لأن في نقطة معينة بيتفرع بالفعل الطريق: فرع *بيلغي ربنا نهائيا*، وده للأسف اللي معظم الناس بتمشي فيه (وده كمان بالمناسبة الفرع اللي في نهايته مجموعة العلوم السرية القديمة والمفقودة اللي كان زمان اسمها "السحر"، بس احنا دلوقتي طبعا بنديها أسامي أكثر قبولا وأكثر أناقة)، وفرع تاني بالعكس تماما: *بيثبت ربنا كليا *(وده في نهايته حاجة تانية أكبر وأقوى من أي شيء نعرفه أو حتى نتخيله: الروح القدس). 

لكن ده ـ كما هو واضح ـ مستوى التخصص الدقيق، يعني ما بعد الماستر والدكتوراه، بينما احنا هنا لسه بنتكلم في مستوى دون البكالوريوس أو حتى أقل. كل المطلوب في المستوى ده هو إننا بس نقول الإنسان *انتبه *لأفكارك ومشاعرك، ونقوله كفاك غرور واجتراء على الوحي اللي انت أصلا لسه مش فاهمه تماما، وأخيرا نقوله ـ ولو بدون شرح ـ إنك لا شيء، مجرد وهم، عشان كده اللي بيروح السما التالتة ويشوف ويفهم بيرجع يقولنا: أحيا ـ لا *أنـــا *ـ بل *المسيح *يحيا فيّ! 


رسالتي الجاية هي الأخيرة لأني بالفعل على سفر. لسه مش عارف ح ارد فيها كالعادة على كل الأسئلة تفصيلا وللا أكتفي المرة دي بإشارات.. غالبا ح تكون إشارات، لكن خلينا نشوف ربنا ح يبعت إيه.  ميرسي *شقاوة *على الحوار الشيق جدا :16_4_10:، وميرسي *روز *على التوبيك الجميل كالعادة، وطبعا في انتطار رؤيتك وأفكارك! :16_4_10:


* * *​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أبريل 2013)

لا بالعكس , انا سعيدة بالحوار والنقاش الثنائى الجميل بينك وبين شقاوة واستفدت منه كتير واكيد الكل استفاد 
علشان كده بقول ياريت تستمروا فيه , مفيش مشكلة 
لان بالنسبالى , اكيد طبعا مش هقدر اضيف اصلا بعد كلامك 
الحاجة التانية ان انا شايفه ان من الصعب او مستحيل فى نظرى انى ارجع الموضوع لترتيبه الفكرى الاصلى , انا مش عارفه


----------



## خادم البتول (28 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا بالعكس , انا سعيدة بالحوار والنقاش الثنائى الجميل بينك وبين شقاوة واستفدت منه كتير واكيد الكل استفاد
> علشان كده بقول ياريت تستمروا فيه , مفيش مشكلة
> لان بالنسبالى , اكيد طبعا مش هقدر اضيف اصلا بعد كلامك
> الحاجة التانية ان انا شايفه ان من الصعب او مستحيل فى نظرى انى ارجع الموضوع لترتيبه الفكرى الاصلى , انا مش عارفه




معلش هو التوبيك ده كان غريب شوية من أول ما بدأ، غير طبعا التجارب اللي مر بيها. 

خدي نفسك وبالهداوة.. يوم أو اتنين وح تعرفي ترجّعيه ان شاء الله للتراك الأصلي زي ما كان في دماغك. ميرسي يا أميرتنا على تقديرك ومتابعتك، وطبعا تقدري تضيفي وبالفعل بتضيفي كتير وكل يوم. :flowers:


* * * 

​


----------



## geegoo (28 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> الموضوع اتوسع اوى فى نقط متقدمة , فأنا مش عارفه ومش هينفع ارجعه تانى للمسار الاصلى او الترتيب الاصلى بتاعه, but its okay كملوا نقاش انا سعيدة بالنقاش الجميل ده
> 
> 
> شقاوة , ليا ردود على اسئلتك اذا انتى حبيتى ارد عليها , او لو مش عايزة ارد ومكتفية بالردود الجميلة الشاملة اللى اتقدمت من الجميل خادم البتول والجميل جوجو قوليلى .
> ...


حمدا لله علي السلامة


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أبريل 2013)

> خدي نفسك وبالهداوة.. يوم أو اتنين وح تعرفي ترجّعيه ان شاء الله للتراك الأصلي زي ما كان في دماغك
> ​


مفتكرش اقدر , انا حاولت ومش عارفه ارجعه تانى للترتيب بتاعه , هو مكانش ترتيب بمعنى ترتيب وتسلسل , انما كانت مجرد افكار ليها علاقة بالعقل  البشرى , انما احنا دخلنا فى منحنيات مش هينفع اخرج منها بعد كده هيحصل تشتيت جامد 
فأنا بقول كملوا نقاش , والموضوع مفتوح ليك او لجوجو او لآى حد بيحب الحاجات ديه وقرا فيها قبل كده انه يكمل الموضوع بالشكل اللى هو عايزه وشايفه 
بالنسبالى انا مش قادرة ارجعه تانى للى كان فى بالى  .


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أبريل 2013)

geegoo قال:


> حمدا لله علي السلامة



الله يسلمك ياجيجو


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> مع فقرة الرخامة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*عندى ردود بس صاحبة الموضوع حست انه بدأ يفلت منها و من الفكرة الاصلية .. فن stop لحد كدة .. و برضه مفيش رخامة :a63:*



Desert Rose قال:


> الموضوع اتوسع اوى فى نقط متقدمة , فأنا مش عارفه ومش هينفع ارجعه تانى للمسار الاصلى او الترتيب الاصلى بتاعه, but its okay كملوا نقاش انا سعيدة بالنقاش الجميل ده
> 
> 
> شقاوة , ليا ردود على اسئلتك اذا انتى حبيتى ارد عليها , او لو مش عايزة ارد ومكتفية بالردود الجميلة الشاملة اللى اتقدمت من الجميل خادم البتول والجميل جوجو قوليلى .
> ...



*ياسلام ؟؟ ياريت تنطقى يا شيخة .. قولى اى حاجة انا راضية منك باى اجابة بس انطقى :t32: *

*سبق و قولتلك انا طمااااااعة .. و العلم اللى فى دماغ حد واحد مش بيكفينى ولا اتنين ولا عشرة .. لو عندك اى اضافة او حتى اعادة صياغة للكلام اللى اتقال بشكل اخر باسلوبك الخاص قوليه .. اللى متابعين الموضوع اكيد مش كلهم نفس المستوى العلمى ولا الذكاء فممكن يفهمو بطريقة و طريقة تانية لأ .. عشان كدة احب اسمع الموضوع الواحد بمليون طريقة و يتعرض بمليون اسلوب .. لعل و عسى اللى مفهمش من المرة الاولى يفهم من التانية او التالتة و هكذا 

متبعاكى بس انطقى انتى :smil12:*



خادم البتول قال:


> مشكلة شقاوة ـ حسب مانا شايف، وحسب مانا عادة بواجه مع الناس ـ إنها داخليا قلقانة من وضع *ربنا *ودوره في التصميم ككل، وده منطقي جدا لأن في نقطة معينة بيتفرع بالفعل الطريق: فرع *بيلغي ربنا نهائيا*، وده للأسف اللي معظم الناس بتمشي فيه (وده كمان بالمناسبة الفرع اللي في نهايته مجموعة العلوم السرية القديمة والمفقودة اللي كان زمان اسمها "السحر"، بس احنا دلوقتي طبعا بنديها أسامي أكثر قبولا وأكثر أناقة)، وفرع تاني بالعكس تماما: *بيثبت ربنا كليا *(وده في نهايته حاجة تانية أكبر وأقوى من أي شيء نعرفه أو حتى نتخيله: الروح القدس).
> * * *​



*شقاوة معندهاش مشاكل ولا بيفرق معايا العلم يطلع فى الاخر مع مين ولا ضد مين .. انا دماغى مهوية فوق ما تتخيل :yahoo: .. كل ما فى الامر انى مش عايزة حد يفهم اننا بندعو للالحاد لا قدر الله :smil12: و بما اننا فى منتدى تبشيرى فبحاول ربط العلم بالدين و ننظر له نظرة عامة و شاملة .. فيكون حتى العلم اللى بنتكلم فيه بيخدم قربنا لربنا ..

لكن لو طلعنا على منتدى علمى و بس .. يبقى نقول اللى نقوله .. مفيش رقابة مفيش حدود حتى لو وصلنا للجنون 

استمتعت بمناقشتك جدًا .. و اكيد مش هتبقى اخر مناقشة باذن المسيح  شكرًا انك انت اللى نبهتنى على وجود الموضوع اساسًا لانى مكنتش شوفته و اهو كانت فرصة حلوة للكلام معاك  *


----------



## Veronicaa (28 أبريل 2013)

غبت بومين فوجدت الاعضاء كتبوا جرائد في الموضوع   
حقيقي شكرا كثير روز على الموضوع وشكرا لكل من شارك لاني استفدت كثيرا من الردود 

حبيبتي روز كنت مشغولة هذه الفترة بالامتحانات اشكرك جدا لانك افتكرتيني برسالة على بروفايلي.. تسلمي 
للاسف مش قدرت ارد لانو لحد الان لا املك خاصية ارسال الرسائل.. لك مني كل محبة..


----------



## GoGo No Way (28 أبريل 2013)

استاذه روز روز روز .... هههههههه اهلا بعودتك مرة اخرى ... فى تقديم البرنامج التعليمى العلمى الدين .. " العلم والايمان " هههههههه مبدئيا رجعى الموضوع ودة هيكون كويس لان كل الى بنتكلم فيه مربوط بالموضوع بشكل او باخر فانتى غيرى الطريق خالص وانا هحاول ارجعه تانى عناد ههههههههه ههههههههه لالا بجد رجعى واعملى الى عايزة وشقلبيه واكتى وجهه نظرك واعملى اى حاجة ...

بالنسبة لعم " خادم البتول " براحة علينا يا عم الحج ولا انت علشان بقيت عالى مش هتتكلم تانى هههههههه .. لالا ان شاء الله منتظرين منك كل حاجة و بالتوفيق وربنا معاك 

شقاوه .. عندك حق  فى كل حاجة قولتيها عن الموضوع او روز او خادم ....ما عدا حاجة واحدة .. ان الموضوع هيكون علمنى " عناد " لحد ما اطرد ههههههههههه لالا  .. ان شاء الله نتكلم عادى ونربط كل حاجة كدة بالراحة  جدا ...  

انا احتمال مخشش بكره علشان الامتحانات ... صلولى ..


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أبريل 2013)

اشكركم جميعا :flowers::flowers:, ليا عودة للرد اذا الله راد على رأى اللبنانيين :flowers:


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أبريل 2013)

> *
> لكن ... التركيز فى سلام مكان ما يسود سلام حقيقى ؟؟؟ قد تكون صدفة مثلاً .. و دة الاكثر منطقية بالنسبة لى .. لكن .. و خد بالك من لكن دى .. لو الموضوع واخد بُعد روحى و التركيز دة مقصود به صلاة .. خصوصًا انه صادر من رهبان .. فاقول اة اتجمعو ركزو و رفعو طلبات و صلاة خاصة من اجل سلام منطقة ما .. فكان الرد الالهى بحلول السلام .. و مكانتش صدفة و وارد تكرارها مرات و مرات
> 
> الفاصل فى الموضوع دة .. تفسير معنى تركيز اللى ذكرتها فى القصة .. و ديانة الرهبان  و لو كانو مسيحيين و صلاة ... ليه فسرناها بموضوع العقل العالمى و مفسرناهاش نتيجة طبيعية للصلاة ؟؟ و استجابة الهية ؟؟
> *


عندى رد سريع على النقطة ديه ياشقاوة لانها لفتت نظرى وبعد كده اذا ربنا اراد انى ارجع للموضوع تانى هرد على باقى المشاركة 

فيه متشككين بيشككوا فى موضوع توحيد النوايا ده , لكن بما ان فيه نتايج ايجابية ظهرت على ارض الواقع يبقا الموضوع يستحق الدراسة والفحص اكتر والاهتمام والتجربة للتأكيد على نتايجه 
وبعدين على فكرة , توحيد التأمل والنية ممكن انا وانتى ومليون شخص نعمله مع بعض واحنا بعيد عن بعض فى المكان خالص  فتقدرى تقولى ان نطاق تطبيق الفكرة واسع جدا ومش مرتبط لا بزمان ولا مكان 

طيب نيجى بقا للجزء المهم بتاع ليه مش اعتبرناها رد او استجابة الهيه 
عايزة اقولك ياشقاوة انها فى كل الاحوال استجابة الهيه وكلامنا ده لا ينفى تدخل الله واستخدامه اصلا للطاقات الايجابية ديه من الحب والسلام والخير 
مش لازم يكون المتأملين دول مسيحيين علشان الرب يستجيب لتأملاتهم فى الحب والخير والسلام من اجل العالم 
عارفه ليه ؟ لان الله هو نفسه الحب والخير والسلام هو اللى قال ان افكارى من نحوكم افكار سلام لا شر 
فالله موجود فى اى مكان ومع اى حد ومستجيب ومتفاعل مع اى حد ماشى معاه على نفس الموجه اللى هى موجة السلام والخير والمحبة 
ويكون الشخص ده بيطلب فعلا الحب والخير والسلام والهدوء للاخرين بقلب صادق 

مشكلتنا اوقات ياشقاوة اننا بنقولب الله , نقولبه جايه من القولبه بنحطه فى قوالب محددة فالله موجود بس عندنا احنا , فى بيوتنا احنا بس , مش بيسمع غير لينا احنا 
وده من خلال اللى انا شوفته على ارض الواقع مش صح . الله لا يٌحد فى تعاملاته مع البشر . الله يُظهر ذاته للجميع , لانه سامع الصلاة اليه يأتى كل بشر زى ماقال الكتاب .


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أبريل 2013)

عايزة ارد كمان ياشقاوة على موضوع الهولوجرام 
بصى موضوع الهولوجرام لا ينفى ابدا ولا يتداخل مع وجود الله 
لانك اذا كنتى انتى صورة ثلاثية الابعاد صورة هولوجرامية ده بردو مش معناه انك مش موجودة خالص 
لا انتى موجودة , بس هى النظرية على ما اذكر منها بتقول ان فيه اصل موجود فى حته فى الكون واحنا انعكاس للاصل ده 
فأنتى موجودة فعلا , بس اللى انتى بتعيشيه دلوقتى هو انعكاس للصورة الاصلية , النظرية نظرية علمية فى الاصل مكانش الغرض منها لا اثبات ولا نفى وجود الله 
وبعدين احنا كمسيحيين عارفين ان الحياة ديه وهم 
مش مكتوب فى الكتاب " لانه ماهى حياتكم انها بخار يظهر قليلا ثم يضمحل " 
يعنى حياتنا متشبهه فى الكتاب بالبخار , هوا 

علشان كده مش لازم نديها اهتمام اكتر من اللازم ونهتم بما هو حقيقي فعلا هو علاقتنا بالرب يسوع 
ومنقضيش حياتنا زعلانين ومتخانقين وغضبانيين وحاقدين على بعض لانها متستاهلش 
مش ده اللى كلنا عارفينه كمسيحيين , بس انهارده حطينا الكلام فى صيغى فيزيائية , بس . 


عارفه لو اتفرجتى على فيلم Simone بتاع  الباتشينو هتقدرى توصلى شوية للى عايزة انا اقوله ومش عارفه اعبر عنه بصرااحة 
Simone كانت شخصية اخترعها وعملها الباتشينو فى الفيلم على برنامج كمبيوتر وخلالها تمثل وتعمل لقاءات تلفزيونية 
وكانت كمان بتتكلم معاه لما يفتح الكمبيوتر 
وكان فيه توافق بينهم وبين بعض , بمعنى انها كانت بتحس بمشاعره هو 
فهو لو زعلان هى تزعل , لو بيبكى هى تبكى , يعنى مشاعرها كانت اسقاط لمشاعره هو 
يعنى مشاعرها ( Simone ) حقيقية وموجودة فعلا فى الباتشينو لكنها هى اسقاط او انعكاس للمشاعر الحقيقية الموجودة بداخله هو 

بصى , انا هقول الكلام ده بشكل عام وهو مش موجه ليكى , انا بحب اية فى الكتاب لما بولس الرسول بيقول كونوا مٌتسعين 
الاتساع معناه انى مش احط الله و الايمان فى قوالب جامدة محددة 
ولو حصل ان العلم اكتشف او اثبت حاجة خارج القالب ده اقع انا فى مشكلة الشك والالحاد والبعد عن ربنا 
لازم اعرف ان الله اوسع من فكرتى عنه , لازم اكون متسع واشوف كل فكرة علمية او نفسية بتتقدم واعرف حتى وان كنت حاليا مش شايف الرابط بينها وبين الله , اعرف ان اكيد فيه رابط بس انا مش شايفه حاليا 
وده اللى انا شخصيا اختبرته 
هنقفل على نفسنا ونقفل الافكار , الافكار مش هترحمنا وهتقتحمنا اذا مكانش انهارده هيبقا بكرة لاننا فى زمن غير الزمن مبقاش ينفع التقفيل 
اللى بقا ينفع الاتساع والمواجهه .


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أبريل 2013)

دلوقتى انا مش عارفه اعمل ايه ؟ هل انتو عايزين اكمل الموضوع بعد ما دخلنا فى الهولوجرام والكلام ده ؟ واخرجكو من المود بتاع الكلام الكتير الحلو اللى اتقال فى النقط ديه ؟
ولا تحبوا اقف على كده ؟او حد غيرى يكمل اذا حب ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

تكملى طبعاً ... 




*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> تكملى طبعاً ...
> 
> ...



انتو اللى جنيتوا على نفسكوا :t33:


----------



## Veronicaa (30 أبريل 2013)

طبعا كملي واحنا هنتكلف بالتوسيع


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أبريل 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> طبعا كملي واحنا هنتكلف بالتوسيع



هههههه ايوة انتو تتوسعوا وانا معرفش اضيقه تانى صح ؟ 
انا هضيقه دلوقتى بالعافية حرام عليكو شوفوا ليا قد ايه بحاول اضيق فيه ؟ :t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أبريل 2013)

انا هتكلم سريعا دلوقتى نظرا لضيق الوقت وكمان لان عندى دور برد :smil13:
هتكلم عن واحدة من تجارب توحيد النوايا او Intention experiments 
الغرض اننا نعرف قد ايه احنا مؤثرين ومرتبطين ببعض وان ده كان خطة الله لينا اننا نكون مترابطين كلنا بنأثر فى بعض 
علشان كده ناخد بالنا ان الكره والحقد والغضب والضيق , واستفزاز الاخرين وخلق جو من عدم الصفاء , كل ده بيأثر على كل اللى حوالينا وفى محيطنا حتى لو كانت المشاعر السلبية ديه مش موجهه ليهم تحديدا , وطبعا التأثير السلبى ده بيعود علينا احنا بردو فى النهاية 
فمتفتكرش انك هتفلت من تأثير المشاعر السلبية اللى انت بتحملها للاخرين وبتخلقها فى محيط الاخرين 

التجربة :

هى اتعملت فى 11/ 9 / 2011 طبعا ده كان الذكرى العاشرة لاحداث 11 سبتمبر وكان المشترك فيها   70 دولة تقريبا على ما أذكر 
وكان الهدف هو السلام من اجل بعض المناطق اللى فيها عنف فى افغانستان 
فى سنة 2008 اتعملت تجربة تانية للسلام بردو فى ذكرى 11 سبتمبر وكان الهدف منها السلام فى سريلانكا 
التجربتين اتعملوا بنفس البرتوكول , علشان يشيلوا اى احتمال للصدف فى النتائج 
فلما يطلع نتائج تجربتين مختلفتين فى سنتين مختلفتين متقاربين من بعض يبقا اكيد الموضوع مش مجرد صدفة انما اكيد الموضوع محتاج دراسة اكتر وان الموضوع ممكن يكون اكبر من مجرد صدفة . 

النتائج اللى اتجمعت فى التجربة اتجمعت من NATO& UN Database قاعدة البيانات الخاصة بالامم المتحدة وحلف الناتو 
وكمان من الجيش البريطانى . 

لما اخف بقا وافضى هكمل باقى التجربة واقولكوا على بعض النتائج اللى طلعت .


----------



## Desert Rose (1 مايو 2013)

هكتب بعض النتائج اللى طلعت فى التجربة لسنة 2011 

بالنسبة لاصابات المدنيين نتيجة احداث العنف فى افغانستان :فعدد الاصابات فى شهر اغسطس ( قبل التجربة ) كان حوالى 440 اصابة مدنية 
فى شهر سبتمبر ( شهر التجربة ) نزل الرقم الى 340 وفى شهر اكتوبر نزل الى 290 وفى شهر نوفمبر نزل الى 201 

وده ممكن يرد على سؤالك ياشقاوة اذا كان فيه قوتين او طاقتين ضد بعض طاقة للحب وطاقة للكره اى واحدة فيهم هتكسب 
هى الفكرة هنا زى ما انتى شايفة فى النتائج مش مين كسب ومين خسر 
هى الفكرة ان اذا تواجدت طاقة ايجابية فى مواجهة الطاقة السلبية من الكره والعنف , الطاقة الايجابية بتبتدى تعمل فرق فى الواقع 
يعنى الاصابات والعنف لازال موجود لكن الطاقة الايجابية قدرت انها تحد منه شوية . 

ليا عودة علشان انا لسه مخفتش :smil13: صلولى بقا :smil13:فين الطاقة الايجابية ؟


----------



## geegoo (1 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هكتب بعض النتائج اللى طلعت فى التجربة لسنة 2011
> 
> بالنسبة لاصابات المدنيين نتيجة احداث العنف فى افغانستان :فعدد الاصابات فى شهر اغسطس ( قبل التجربة ) كان حوالى 440 اصابة مدنية
> فى شهر سبتمبر ( شهر التجربة ) نزل الرقم الى 340 وفى شهر اكتوبر نزل الى 290 وفى شهر نوفمبر نزل الى 201
> ...


أعتقد ممكن نلخص التجربة دي في آية واحدة:
" المحبة أقوي من الموت "
سلامتك يا روز :16_4_10:


----------



## Desert Rose (1 مايو 2013)

geegoo قال:


> أعتقد ممكن نلخص التجربة دي في آية واحدة:
> " المحبة أقوي من الموت "
> سلامتك يا روز :16_4_10:



صح ياجيجو , المحبة قوية كالموت فعلا وعلشان كده وصايا الكتاب المقدس مش مجرد فرائض , انما هى اسلوب الحياة الافضل لينا ولغيرنا 
زى ما الرب يسوع قال " قد اتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم أفضل " 

الله يسلمك , صلولى علشان عندى شغل كتير وحاسة ان دماغى مش فيا من كتر التعب .


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ليا عودة علشان انا لسه مخفتش :smil13: صلولى بقا :smil13:فين الطاقة الايجابية ؟



*الف سلامة عليكى يا قمر 

ليا عودة و رد عليكى و تعقيب على كلامك بس انا كمان اخف و الحياة تتصلح عندى شوية 

انا كمان محتاجة صلوات كتير

بابا يسوع معاكى و يشفيكى و ترجعيلنا زى القردة :w00t:*[/COLOR]


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 مايو 2013)

ايه موضوع العيانين دة .......

سلامتكو ....................... .... R0Se >.>.>.>
<.<.<.< sh2awt 2alAm >>


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> ايه موضوع العيانين دة .......
> 
> سلامتكو ....................... .... R0Se >.>.>.>
> <.<.<.< sh2awt 2alAm >>



*الله يسلمك يا جوجو ربنا يخليك *


----------



## Desert Rose (4 مايو 2013)

خفيتى ياشقاوة ولا لسه ؟ 
انا عن نفسى مش عارفه اخف خالص لا وكمان كنت واخدة ساعات شغل زيادة 

عاجبك كده ياجوجو ؟ :fun_oops: مش بتصلوا بضمير :love34::love34:


----------



## Desert Rose (4 مايو 2013)

على ما شقاوة تخف وانا اخف :fun_oops: كنت عايزة اتكلم سريعا عن 
ال Deja vu الكلمة ديه كلمة فرنسية معناها شوهد من قبل 
يعنى حاجة انت شوفتها قبل كده 

وهى كلمة بتطلق على الحالة اللى ساعات بتحصلنا كلنا , اننا نشوف حد او نروح مكان ونحس ان الاحداث ديه حصلت قبل كده , وان الاشخاص دول انا شوفتهم قبل كده بس مش قادر احدد فين وازاى 
فيه ذكرى معينة بس مش عارف احدد مصدرها وزمنها 

ديه حاجة عرضية بتحصلنا كلنا ساعات انما فيه ناس بتكون عايشة معظم وقتها كده 
يعنى هى حاسة طول الوقت انها بتعيش اعادة للاحداث , وان الايام بتعيد نفسها وانها شافت اللى بيحصل ده قبل كده , ديه بتكون حالات مرضية طبعا 
وبتعطل الانسان عن حياته لانه بيحس ان مفيش فايدة من اى حاجة بتتعمل لانها فى الاخر تكرار للى حصل قبل كده 
حاجة كده زى فيلم للمبدعة ساندرا بولوك اسمه Premonition كانت بتعيش طول الوقت فى حالة قريبة من كده , انها شافت حادثة موت جوزها قبل ما تحصل وعاشتها فعلا بالجنازة بكل الاحداث 
وبعد كده اتكررت تانى , ومبقتش هى عارفه اللى هى فيه حلم ولا حقيقة 
على فكرة كتير من الافلام الامريكية فيها افكار مستواها عالى جدا جدا , مش مجرد افلام وخلاص . 

ليا عودة :flowers:


----------



## GoGo No Way (4 مايو 2013)

مظبوط مظبوط ....

والتفاسير كتير ومحدش قدر يثبت عن تفسير .. 
منهم .. ان الانسان وهو فى جنين يرى حياته كلها ..
وتفسير اخر بالنسبة لمتعقدو التناسخ 
وتفسير مشاهدة المستقبل 

وتفاسير كتير تانية ولكن الحقيقة فين !! ,,,

ومنتظر التكملة ... شوفتى اول لما تكتبى حاجة انا بكتب على طول اهو هههههه ...

وبالنسبة لكل افلام " هوليود " خصيصا تقريبا حقيقية بنسبةكبيرة  وعلى الاخص اكتر افلام " الخيال العلمى "


----------



## Desert Rose (4 مايو 2013)

يا هلا يا استاذ جوجو , فين الصلاة والطاقة الايجابية يا استاذ ؟:love34: ليا اسبوع مش عارفه اخف وبشتغل شغل قد كده ؟ :fun_oops: 

اه التفسيرات كتيرة جدا , وانا هتكلم عنها فى المشاركة الجاية .


----------



## GoGo No Way (4 مايو 2013)

طاقتك كانت اعلى منى روحتى عدتينى .. انا كمان دلوقتى عيان هههههههههه !!

اوك منتظر ....


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> طاقتك كانت اعلى منى روحتى عدتينى .. انا كمان دلوقتى عيان هههههههههه !!
> 
> اوك منتظر ....



يعنى انت كمان عيان ؟ سلامتك ياجوجو , بس انا كنت ولازلت خلصانة خالص وخصوصا انى بشتغل ساعات زيادة يعنى كله على دماغى فى وقت واحد  :spor2:

ليا عودة , انا كرهت الكلمة ديه


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2013)

طيب هكمل اسباب ال Deja Vu 

1- زمان كانوا بيعتقدوا ( ولسه فيه ناس بتعتقد كده بردو ) ان السبب هو تناسخ الارواح يعنى الذكريات ديه حصلت فعلا فى حياة سابقة لروح الشخص ده اللى بيختبر حالة ال Deja vu ديه .

2- الناس اللى بتعانى من مرض الصرع او ال Epilepsy بيجليها حالة ال Deja Vu قبل ما يجلها نوبة الصرع بشوية وممكن الحالة تستمر معاهم وقت طويل 
وده اللى خلى العلماء يقولوا ان بما ان الحالة ديه بتحصل فى الناس اللى بتعانى من مرض الصرع والمرض ده هو عبارة عن تغيير او لخبطة فى ال Electrical activity فى المخ , يعنى تقريبا ترجمها لخبطة فى النشاط الكهربائى او الكهرباء بتاعت المخ , فده ممكن يكون معناه ان ال Deja vu سببها اللخبطة ديه اللى بتحصل فى كهرباء المخ , بس ده فى الناس اللى عندها صرع 

3- الناس السليمة اللى مش بيعانوا من مرض الصرع ولكن بتجيلهم حالة ال Deja vu ودول نسبتهم من 60-80% من الناس بيجيلها الحالة ديه , فالسبب العلمى مش معروف , لكن بيُرجح انه خلل بسيط عرضى بيحصل فى مراكز الذاكرة فى المخ بتخلى الشخص يحس ان اللى بيحصل ده حصل قبل كده 

لكن عموما السبب الحقيقى او السبب القاطع ورا الحالة ديه لسه مش معروف علميا . 

ليا عودة


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2013)

فيه محاولة تانية للتفسير , وهى ان بيحصل mismatch فى المخ ما بين الموقف الحاصل دلوقتى ومابين ذكرى قديمة متخزنة فى المخ عن موقف مشابه او اى حاجة مشابهه مابين الموقف القديم والموقف الحالى 
فبيقولوا ان الذكرى عامله زى صورة الهولوجرام ثلاثية الابعاد 
المخ بياخد جزء صغير من الموقف الحالى واللى مشابه لموقف او ذكرى قديمة متخزنة ( زى مثلا شخص مشترك ما بين الموقفين او مكان مشترك او حتى ريحة مشتركة ) وبيربط بشكل خاطئ بين الجزء الصغير ده والذكرى القديمة , فالذكرى القديمة بتطلع على السطح وبيختلط الامر على الشخص لانه بيفتكر ان اللى هو شايفه ده دلوقتى هو هو نفس الشئ او نفس الموقف اللى حصل قبل كده 

وفيه ناس بتفسرها انها Precognitive dreams اللى هى الاحلام اللى بتقول لصاحبها عن احداث مستقبلية حتى لو كانت احداث عادية جدا 
وديه بتحصل فى حالة من ال Deja vu بيسموها Deja vu veco وهى ان الشخص مش بس بيكون حاسس ان الموقف ده حصل قبل كده لكن كمان بيبقا عارف ايه اللى هيحصل بعد كده .


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> وفيه ناس بتفسرها انها Precognitive dreams اللى هى الاحلام اللى بتقول لصاحبها عن احداث مستقبلية حتى لو كانت احداث عادية جدا
> وديه بتحصل فى حالة من ال Deja vu بيسموها Deja vu veco وهى ان الشخص مش بس بيكون حاسس ان الموقف ده حصل قبل كده لكن كمان بيبقا عارف ايه اللى هيحصل بعد كده .


*عندى سؤآل هنآ توأمتى* , بس لو برهـ آلموضوع أو يؤدى إلى إعدآم إعتبريه مآتسألش :fun_lol:


هى آلتفسيرآت دى مدعومة بدلآئل علمية , ولآ مجرد إجتهآدآت لسه بيتبحث فيهآ ..؟
وفى آلحآلة دى بعيد عن آلـ deja vu ممكن آلعقل يستحضر آلذكريآت دى بنفسه بدون مشهد محفز ليه من آلحلم
كمآن دآ ممكن يكون ليه علآقة بفكرة " *آلتنبأ* "  ... وآلمخ يقدر يهيأ نفسه للعملية دى ويحولهآ من مجرد صدفة حلم لـ تنبأ متحكم فيه ..؟ 



وفيه سؤآل كمآن عن تفسير*تنآسخ آلأروآح *" بم إننآ بنعآنى منه  "
بس هأجله لغآية مآ أعرف متآح ليآ أسأل لفين 




*.،*


​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2013)

> *عندى سؤآل هنآ توأمتى* , بس لو برهـ آلموضوع أو يؤدى إلى إعدآم إعتبريه مآتسألش :fun_lol:​


يا توأمتى اسألى براحتك احنا كده كده اصلا اتعدمنا كتير قبل كده 
لو اتعدمنا تانى هيبقا كده اعدام ميت اصلا :new6::new6:
 



> هى آلتفسيرآت دى مدعومة بدلآئل علمية , ولآ مجرد إجتهآدآت لسه بيتبحث فيهآ ..؟


هى التفسيرات ديه عبارة عن محاولات لفهم الظاهرة , اتعمل بعض الدراسات على بعض الاشخاص وخصوصا مرضى الصرع لتفسير الظاهرة ديه عليهم , وكل حد بيطلع بتفسير مٌقترح , لكن مفيش حد عنده تفسير علمى واضح قاطع نهائى , انما كلها محاولات تفسير 



> وفى آلحآلة دى بعيد عن آلـ deja vu ممكن آلعقل يستحضر آلذكريآت دى بنفسه بدون مشهد محفز ليه من آلحلم


لا محتاجة توضيح ,يعنى ايه هيستحضر الذكريات ديه بنفسه ؟ 




> كمآن دآ ممكن يكون ليه علآقة بفكرة " *آلتنبأ* "  ... وآلمخ يقدر يهيأ نفسه للعملية دى ويحولهآ من مجرد صدفة حلم لـ تنبأ متحكم فيه ..؟


بصى بالنسبة لل precognitive dreams فأنا مقدرش اقول اذا كانت تنبؤ ولا لا , ولا ايه تفسيرها القاطع اصلا , سمعت قصص قبل كده عن ناس شافت احداث فى الحلم وقامت تانى يوم لقيتها حصلت فعلا بالحرف , فهل ده تنبؤ فعلا ؟ حدس ؟ حاسة سادسة ؟او مجرد لخبطة ما بين الواقع والحقيقة وعدم قدرتهم على الفصل بين الحلم والواقع ؟؟ مقدرش اعرف و فيه نظريات كتير بردو لتفسير الموضوع ده 
وعايزة اقولك ان ممكن فعلا يكون فيه مشكلة عند الشخص فى التفرقة بين الواقع والحلم , بمعنى انه بيكون عايش الحدث دلوقتى فى الواقع وهو متخيل ان الحدث ده او الموقف ده هو شافه قبل كده فى حلم وده محصلش اصلا , يعنى بيركب الاحداث الواقعية على احلام هو محلمش بيها اساسا وبعد كده يقول ده انا حلمت بالكلام ده قبل ما يحصل 

بالنسبة للتحكم فى الحلم , فده ممكن وانا كنت هتكلم عن ال Lucid Dreams وديه ممكن الواحد يتحكم فى احداثها 
لكن هى ملهاش علاقه بالتنبؤ هى نوع من الاحلام ال Vivid او الواضحة 
 




> وفيه سؤآل كمآن عن تفسير*تنآسخ آلأروآح *" بم إننآ بنعآنى منه  "
> بس هأجله لغآية مآ أعرف متآح ليآ أسأل لفين


ههههههه جيتى على الجرح الى احنا بنعانى منه :new6:
بصى انا قريت بس مش كتير عن تناسخ الارواح فى الديانات اللى بتؤمن بيها زى البوذية 
بصراحة الفكرة مأقنتعتنيش (طبعا انا بتكلم بتجرد بعيد عن رأيى كمسيحية ) وخصوصا انى شوفت انها غير عادلة يعنى فى رأيى Its not fair ان الواحد روحه تعقد ترجع ترجع ترجع كتير كده 
يعنى مش هيرتاح ؟ ايه الملل ده ؟ طبعا هو المفروض بحسب فكرهم انه بيفضل روح الانسان فى عملية ال  rebirth ديه او الولادة مرة تانية لغاية ما المفروض انه يوصل للنرفانا او اللى هى الوحدة مع الاله والسلام العقلى الكامل , ده الى انا فاكراه يعنى وانا كمان مقرتش فيها كتير 
بصراحة مقتنتعتش بيها 






​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> يا توأمتى اسألى براحتك احنا كده كده اصلا اتعدمنا كتير قبل كده
> لو اتعدمنا تانى هيبقا كده اعدام ميت اصلا :new6::new6:
> 
> هى التفسيرات ديه عبارة عن محاولات لفهم الظاهرة , اتعمل بعض الدراسات على بعض الاشخاص وخصوصا مرضى الصرع لتفسير الظاهرة ديه عليهم , وكل حد بيطلع بتفسير مٌقترح , لكن مفيش حد عنده تفسير علمى واضح قاطع نهائى , انما كلها محاولات تفسير
> ...



قصدت بـ* إستحضآر آلذكريآت *إننآ بدون محفز من آلحآضر أو تشآبه مع آلذكرى .. نفتكرهآ ونتصورهآ إنهآ لسه هتحصل أصلاً

مش عآرفة روزآ أوصلهآلكـ إزآى ... بس أنآ أحيآناً بيجيلى هآجس إن فيه حآجة معينة هتحصل ومآبيكنش ليهآ أى علآقة بآلموقف إللى إفتكرته فيهآ
بنفصل عن آلمشهد إللى بعيشه وبشوف مشهد مختلف وبس كدآ ... بس غآلباً بتبقى كآرثة وبتسيبنى خآيفة لتتحقق .. على فكرة أنآ مش عندى صرع :new6:
فهل دآ نوع من آلـ deja vu ..؟

فآهمة قصدكـ طبعاً فى حتة عدم تفريق آلشخص بين آلوآقع وآلحلم ... *بس دآ لمآ يكون عآيشه لوحدهـ*
بعكس قصص كتير عن تنبؤآت بإنفجآرآت أو أعآصير أو أو....  نآس توقعوآ إنهآ هتحصل وإتحققت



*بآلنسبة للتنآسخ *فبردو قريت عنه قصص خصوصاً عن أطفآل ونآس كآنوآ بيتكلموآ دآيماً عن حيآة مختلفة عآشوهآ 
وتفآصيل مختلفة تمآماً عن وآقعهم وبشرعآشروهم ويعرفوآ عنهم كتيرمع إنهم مآقبلهومش أصلاً .. 
دآ بعيد عن آلفلسفة آلدينية
بس أكيد فيه تفسير للذكريآت وآلـ data إللى بتتنقل لإن آلموضوع مش مجرد طبآع وصفآت شخصية



نيجى بقى يآ توأمتى للسؤآل إللى هتعدم فيه :fun_lol:
*إيه آلفرق بين دآ وبين ح**آلآت آلإتصآل آلعقلى* إللى بدأ بيهآ آلموضوع ..؟ طآلمآ آلموضوع مجرد إدرآكـ فإيه يخليه يتحدد بأزمنه ...أو بأمآكن توآجد 
حتى حآلآت آلتنبأ آللى كنت بسأل عنهآ ليه مآتكونش بنفس آلمنهج






 *.،*

​


----------



## GoGo No Way (8 مايو 2013)

> بنفصل عن آلمشهد إللى بعيشه وبشوف مشهد مختلف وبس كدآ ... بس غآلباً بتبقى كآرثة وبتسيبنى خآيفة لتتحقق .. على فكرة أنآ مش عندى صرع


[/SIZE

 دة مش بيندرج تحت ال ديجا فو على ما اعتقد .. دة برضو ليه اكثر من تفسير و البعض منها من تفاسير الديجا فو و البعض الاخر حاجة تانية بس من ابرزهم .. نشاط مفاجىء فى العين الثالثة  " علم الطاقة " او حاسة السادسة بالمفهموم العادى و دية برضو فى علم الطاقة بتندرج تحت مميزات العين الثالثة بس دية مش بتكون عند الكل عند التنشيط بتكون استثناءات !!

بالنسبة للسوال الى تحت ههههههه الحقيقة مش فاهمه 

كنتم مع فقرة " رخامة شو"


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> [/SIZE
> 
> دة مش بيندرج تحت ال ديجا فو على ما اعتقد .. دة برضو ليه اكثر من تفسير و البعض منها من تفاسير الديجا فو و البعض الاخر حاجة تانية بس من ابرزهم .. نشاط مفاجىء فى العين الثالثة  " علم الطاقة " او حاسة السادسة بالمفهموم العادى و دية برضو فى علم الطاقة بتندرج تحت مميزات العين الثالثة بس دية مش بتكون عند الكل عند التنشيط بتكون استثناءات !!
> 
> ...



يعنى أنآ هعيش ولآ هموت دلوقتى ههههـ
طيب أنآ مآفهمتش غير إنهآ حآسة سآدسة ... 
إللى أعرفوآ عنهآ بم إنى مآعرفش آلكتير عن علم آلطآقة بيخلينى مآقتنعش بيهآ تمآماً مع إن مآقدرش أنفيهآ 


*آلسؤآل إللى تحت* قصدت بيه إن بم إن فيه حآلة إتصآل عقلى بينآ كلنآ كبشر فى آلزمن آلحآلى
إيه إللى يمنع إنهآ تكون بشكل مآ موجودهـ مع بشر من زمن مختلف سبقنآ أو لسه هيتبعنآ
ودى إللى بينتج عنهآ سوآء آلتنبؤآت أو تنآسخ آلأروآح ..؟




 *.،*

​


----------



## GoGo No Way (8 مايو 2013)

بالنسبة للجزء الاول اعمل ايه انا دلوقتى اموت نفسى يعنى !! هههههههه 


الجزء الثانى .. وجهه نظر ممكنة !!! ايه المشكلة برضو اموت نفسى تانى بعد المرة الاولى ههههههه !!


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> بالنسبة للجزء الاول اعمل ايه انا دلوقتى اموت نفسى يعنى !! هههههههه
> 
> 
> الجزء الثانى .. وجهه نظر ممكنة !!! ايه المشكلة برضو اموت نفسى تانى بعد المرة الاولى ههههههه !!


ههههههههـ إيه دآ لمآ جوجو يتعقد كدآ أمآل هيتعمل فيآ إيه من آلنآس آلتآنيين :new6:
*ستركـ يآ رب *:fun_lol:




 *.،*​


----------



## GoGo No Way (8 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههه انا متعقد خلقه اصلا ههههههههههههه

انا خايف انتحر بجد ههههههههههه اه بجد ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (8 مايو 2013)

> مش عآرفة روزآ أوصلهآلكـ إزآى ... بس أنآ أحيآناً بيجيلى هآجس إن فيه حآجة معينة هتحصل ومآبيكنش ليهآ أى علآقة بآلموقف إللى إفتكرته فيهآ
> بنفصل عن آلمشهد إللى بعيشه وبشوف مشهد مختلف وبس كدآ ... بس غآلباً بتبقى كآرثة وبتسيبنى خآيفة لتتحقق .. على فكرة أنآ مش عندى صرع :new6:
> فهل دآ نوع من آلـ deja vu .


ههههههههه لا ده مش deja vu ياجميلة ده ممكن اسميه حدس او حاسة سادسة 
على فكرة انا عندى حاجة مشابهه , انما مش بتصور احداث معينة انها هتحصل , انما احساسى ناحية الحاجة بيكون عالى جدا 
يعنى لما بكون مرتاحة لحاجة معينة , حتى من غير ما اعرف تفاصيلها او حتى بدون اسباب واضحة بتطلع فى الاخر حاجة مريحة وكويسة فعلا 
والعكس صحيح 



> فآهمة قصدكـ طبعاً فى حتة عدم تفريق آلشخص بين آلوآقع وآلحلم ... *بس دآ لمآ يكون عآيشه لوحدهـ*
> بعكس قصص كتير عن تنبؤآت بإنفجآرآت أو أعآصير أو أو....  نآس توقعوآ إنهآ هتحصل وإتحققت


اه سمعت عن قصص زى ديه , حتى فيه فيلم لنيكولاس كايج ( مش عارفه ايه حكايتى مع الافلام ؟:t33 اسمه Knowing وكان فيه نفس الفكرة ان واحدة طفلة وهى فى المدرسة من 20 او 30 سنة تقريبا كتبت ورقة كلها عبارة عن ارقام او codes والارقام ديه لما حللوها لقوها انها عبارة عن سجل بكل الاحداث المأسوية اللى هتحصل فى العالم زى تسونامى يوم كذا وعدد الضحايا كذا , 11 سبتمبر وهكذا 

 




> *بآلنسبة للتنآسخ *فبردو قريت عنه قصصخصوصاً عن أطفآل ونآس كآنوآ بيتكلموآ دآيماً عن حيآة مختلفة عآشوهآ
> وتفآصيل مختلفة تمآماً عن وآقعهم وبشرعآشروهم ويعرفوآ عنهم كتيرمع إنهم مآقبلهومش أصلاً ..
> دآ بعيد عن آلفلسفة آلدينية
> بس أكيد فيه تفسير للذكريآت وآلـ data إللى بتتنقل لإن آلموضوع مش مجرد طبآع وصفآت شخصية


صدقينى انا مش عارف تفسيرها ايه بالظبط , انا مش مؤمنة بتناسخ الارواح نهائيا , انما تفسير القصص ديه ايه مش عارفه , ممكن يكون نوع من انواع التخاطر بين العقول , معرفش ؟ 





> نيجى بقى يآ توأمتى للسؤآل إللى هتعدم فيه :fun_lol:
> *إيه آلفرق بين دآ وبين ح**آلآت آلإتصآل آلعقلى* إللى بدأ بيهآ آلموضوع ..؟ طآلمآ آلموضوع مجرد إدرآكـ فإيه يخليه يتحدد بأزمنه ...أو بأمآكن توآجد
> حتى حآلآت آلتنبأ آللى كنت بسأل عنهآ ليه مآتكونش بنفس آلمنهج


هههههه لا تتعدمى ليه ؟ اذا كان على الاعدام فأنا اللى هتعدم :t33:
انا قولته فوق , ممكن يكون نوع من انواع التخاطر بين العقول مثلا 
اذا قولنا ان العقل البشرى عبارة عن طاقة , والطاقة لا تٌفنى , يبقا طاقات العقول اللى ماتت لازالت موجودة مثلا 
زى ما بيقولوا ( والموضوع ده شبه الخيال العلمى ) ان الاصوات او الكلام اللى اتقال على مر تاريخ البشرية كلها مراحش وانتهى انما هو لازال موجود ولوقدروا يعملوا اجهزة يجمعوا بيها الاصوات القديمة ممكن نسمع الملك تٌحتمس والملك خفرع كانوا بيتكلموا بيقولوا ايه :t33:






 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> هههههههههههه انا متعقد خلقه اصلا ههههههههههههه
> 
> انا خايف انتحر بجد ههههههههههه اه بجد ههههههههههههههه



تنتحر ايه بعد الشر ؟ 
وليه تنتحر لما ممكن تاخد اعدام معانا انا وايميليا بعد الموضوع ده ؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> خفيتى ياشقاوة ولا لسه ؟
> انا عن نفسى مش عارفه اخف خالص لا وكمان كنت واخدة ساعات شغل زيادة
> 
> عاجبك كده ياجوجو ؟ :fun_oops: مش بتصلوا بضمير :love34::love34:



*انا نظام يطلع من نقرة لدحديرة و من فخ لفخ ( زى ما ثلاثى اضواء المسرح كانو بيغنو :t33: )

المهم يا ست البنات ممكن تلخصى اللى قولتوه فى المشاركات الى فاتت من ساعة ما انا غيبت فى مشاركة واحدة عشان افهم لانى تايهة كدة :new2: 

عشان احاول افوق و اتناقش تانى بقا *


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههه لا ده مش deja vu ياجميلة ده ممكن اسميه حدس او حاسة سادسة
> على فكرة انا عندى حاجة مشابهه , انما مش بتصور احداث معينة انها هتحصل , انما احساسى ناحية الحاجة بيكون عالى جدا
> يعنى لما بكون مرتاحة لحاجة معينة , حتى من غير ما اعرف تفاصيلها او حتى بدون اسباب واضحة بتطلع فى الاخر حاجة مريحة وكويسة فعلا
> والعكس صحيح
> ...



ممكن تكون حدس فعلاً ..؟ نقطة *آلإرتيآح* دى بتحصلى بردو بس بشوفهآ ترجع لحآجآت زى آلتفكير آلمنطقى أو قدرة على توصيل آلمعلومآت ببعض بشكل أعمق
فبتخلى آلإنطبآعآت آلمبدئية دى مآيلة أكتر للصحة


ههههـ عآرفة آلفيلم آهـآ ، موصيبة لو هيحصلنـآ زى نهآيته :t33::t33:
إنتِ فكرتينى بموضوع قريته عن آلأصوآت دى .. فيه نآس قدرت تلقط إشآرآت لأصوآت من آلمآضى على أجهزة آلتسجيل بتآعهآ أو آلجرآمآفون مش متأكدة
وكآن منهم أصوآت لزعمآء أشهرهم هتلر
*تمآم آلتفسيردآ ممكن يبقى مقبول فى حآلة وجود طآقة* أصلاً يعنى إنتقآل آلأفكآر .. آلأصوآت أىً كآن من آلمآضى للحآضر
بس مش تنفع كتفسير للتنبؤ بمستقبل لسه مآتوجدش فمش ليه طآقة


وبعد آلشر عليكـِ توأمتى إحنآ يآ نموت سوآ يآ نعيش سوآ :t33: ونضم لينآ جوجو كمآن ^^ ،
أصله أفتكر تقييمى على رغبته فى آلإنتحآر تأييد ليهآ 
حد يوضحله إن آلتقييم بيتبعت فيه "* رسآيل صغننة* " زى * بعد آلشر*  وكدآ :blush2:






*.،*



​


----------



## GoGo No Way (9 مايو 2013)

لا متقلقيش ... انا فاهم بس " برخم " مش اكتر   >>> وقريت كلمة  " بعد الشر " من ساعتها   >>>> 

متابع ..


----------



## Desert Rose (10 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا نظام يطلع من نقرة لدحديرة و من فخ لفخ ( زى ما ثلاثى اضواء المسرح كانو بيغنو :t33: )
> 
> المهم يا ست البنات ممكن تلخصى اللى قولتوه فى المشاركات الى فاتت من ساعة ما انا غيبت فى مشاركة واحدة عشان افهم لانى تايهة كدة :new2:
> 
> عشان احاول افوق و اتناقش تانى بقا *




ياسلام ؟ غالى والطلب غالى بردو :t33::t33:
احنا اتكلمنا فى حاجات كتيرة , اتكلمنا عن تجارب توحيد النوايا وانا جبت ليها امثلة بسيطة عن تجارب فعلا حصلت وجابت نتيجة 
واتكلمنا عن حالة ال deja vu وهى ان الواحد يشوف حاجة او يروح مكان ويحس احساس قوى ان ده حصل قبل كده بس مش عارف فين وامته وازاى


----------



## Desert Rose (10 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> ممكن تكون حدس فعلاً ..؟ نقطة *آلإرتيآح* دى بتحصلى بردو بس بشوفهآ ترجع لحآجآت زى آلتفكير آلمنطقى أو قدرة على توصيل آلمعلومآت ببعض بشكل أعمق
> فبتخلى آلإنطبآعآت آلمبدئية دى مآيلة أكتر للصحة
> 
> 
> ...



موضوع الارتياح او الاحساس بالحاجة بيحصلى كتير بس مش بيكون بسبب تفكير منطقى او اى تفكير اصلا او حتى اى اسباب واضحة هو بيكون احساس وبس من غير سبب وغالبا بيطلع صح 
متعرفيش بقا هل هو فعلا احساس بالحاجة انها كويسة لانها كويسة  
ولا لان انا فكرت انها هتطلع كويسة فبتطلع كويسة فعلا , يعنى زى مابيقول الكتاب " كما شعر فى نفسه هكذا هو " 

بالنسبة للتنبؤ , فلو قولنا ان اصلا مفيش حاجة اسمها زمن بحسب ال quantum physics فأصلا يبقا زى ماقال اينشتاين الفرق ما بين الماضى والحاضر والمستقبل وهم , يبقا احداث المستقبل فعلا موجودة بالفعل واللى بيتنبأ بيستقبلها من المستقبل لانها موجودة فعليا
ديه طبعا تخاريفى متاخديش فى بالك :t33::t33:

هههههههه ايوة زى الاستاذة اليسا ماقالت " يانعيش مع بعض حبيبى يانموت احنا التلاتة :t33::t33: لاننا هناخد جوجو معانا وده مش بمزاجة :t33::t33:"


----------



## GoGo No Way (10 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> موضوع الارتياح او الاحساس بالحاجة بيحصلى كتير بس مش بيكون بسبب تفكير منطقى او اى تفكير اصلا او حتى اى اسباب واضحة هو بيكون احساس وبس من غير سبب وغالبا بيطلع صح
> مترفيش بقا هل هو فعلا احساس بالحاجة انها كويسة فبتطلع كويسة
> ولا لان انا فكرت انها هتطلع كويسة فبتطلع كويسة فعلا , يعنى زى مابيقول الكتاب " كما شعر فى نفسه هكذا هو "
> 
> ...




كلام 100% وزى ما اسستشهدتى بالكتاب المقدس .. لازم استشهد بما انى عندى الروح الوطنية هههههه استشهد بقول الرسول " محمد " : تفائلوا بالخير تجدوا " ... انا مش عارف هو ايه دخلوا بالموضوع بس هو فعلا ليه دخل بالموضوع ههههههه " روح وطنية " !!  

وبالنسبة للموت فانا جاهز فى اى وقت  مرضتش استعجل واروح انا لوحدى مستنيكم    ههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> موضوع الارتياح او الاحساس بالحاجة بيحصلى كتير بس مش بيكون بسبب تفكير منطقى او اى تفكير اصلا او حتى اى اسباب واضحة هو بيكون احساس وبس من غير سبب وغالبا بيطلع صح
> متعرفيش بقا هل هو فعلا احساس بالحاجة انها كويسة لانها كويسة
> ولا لان انا فكرت انها هتطلع كويسة فبتطلع كويسة فعلا , يعنى زى مابيقول الكتاب " كما شعر فى نفسه هكذا هو "
> 
> ...


بصى آلنظرية آلعجيبة دى عندى كمية إستفسآرآت قد كدآ عليهآ خصوصاً حتة آلعوآلم آلمتوآزية ، ودخول كل دآ ميكرووييف دمآغى بيطلع طبخة أفكآر ملعبكة ههههـ
فهكتفى لهنـآ علشآن مآنبعدش عن آلموضوع   ، 
آلمهم وصلنآ إن ممكن يكون فيه تفسير علمى لفكرة آلتنبؤ أو حتى آلتنآسخ " *آلفكرة بس مش **حقيقة حدوثهآ* " :flowers:


بآلنسبة للإرتيآح فمش دآ إللى قصدته بآلظبط
آلموضوع إن* كلنآ عندنآ** تصورآت ذهنية مسبقة* حولين بعض أو معظم آلتصرفآت .. آلمآديآت .. آلأحدآث وغيرهم
ودآ بيبآن فى آلإنسآن إللى بيفقد ذآكرته ، مآبتتغيرش تبعياً ردود أفعآله تجآهـ مخآوفه أوآلحآجآت إللى بيحبهآ 
لإن آلـ background ثآبتة ومتكونة عن طريق تربيته وبيئته وآلأحدآث إللى مر بيهآ , فهى جزء من تركيب شخصيته .. مش مجرد data أو ذكريآت

فلو عقلى متعود حسب آلتوليفة دى يترجم آللجلجة أو آلتهتهة مثلاً بآلكدب
ممكن وسط آلكلآم يجيلى إيحآء بدآ حتى لو أنآ مآ أدركتهوش ظآهرياً .. أحسه كدآب .. ثم أحس بعدم إرتيآح : ظآهرياً بلآ سبب ..
لكن فى آلحقيقة هو ربط عندى فى آلعمق بين تصرفه وآلخلفية بتآعتى
نفس آلقصة آلألوآن وآلأشكآل وإنطبآعتنآ عن آلأمآكن إللى لو قآبلنآ حآجة مرآدفة ليهآ غآلباً بتستدعى نفس آلشعور

*علشآن كدآ مش بتقنعنى إنهآ حدس ،* بشكل أكبر بشوفهآ قدرة على آلربط وآلتحليل بشكل أعمق
وطبعاً مش دآيماً هتطلع سليمة*
* لكن إن فجأهـ أشوف مشهد غريب كدآ وقلبى يتقبض .. دى إللى أحتآر فيهآ


آلمهم إن جوجو إتدبس ، *وهو آلمطلوب* :t33::t33:






*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> كلام 100% وزى ما اسستشهدتى بالكتاب المقدس .. لازم استشهد بما انى عندى الروح الوطنية هههههه استشهد بقول الرسول " محمد " : تفائلوا بالخير تجدوا " ... انا مش عارف هو ايه دخلوا بالموضوع بس هو فعلا ليه دخل بالموضوع ههههههه " روح وطنية " !!
> 
> وبالنسبة للموت فانا جاهز فى اى وقت  مرضتش استعجل واروح انا لوحدى مستنيكم    ههههههه



ههههههه اهلا وسهلا ياجوجو واهلا بروحك الوطنية 
لا هو مش تفاؤل هو احساس قوى بالحاجة , وفى معظم الاوقات بيطلع صح 

انت مستعجل على الموت كده ليه ؟ :t31:


----------



## Desert Rose (10 مايو 2013)

> بآلنسبة للإرتيآح فمش دآ إللى قصدته بآلظبط
> آلموضوع إن* كلنآ عندنآ** تصورآت ذهنية مسبقة* حولين بعض أو معظم آلتصرفآت .. آلمآديآت .. آلأحدآث وغيرهم
> ودآ بيبآن فى آلإنسآن إللى بيفقد ذآكرته ، مآبتتغيرش تبعياً ردود أفعآله تجآهـ مخآوفه أوآلحآجآت إللى بيحبهآ
> لإن آلـ background ثآبتة ومتكونة عن طريق تربيته وبيئته وآلأحدآث إللى مر بيهآ , فهى جزء من تركيب شخصيته .. مش مجرد data أو ذكريآت
> ...


موافقاكى على فكرة , انا فيه حاجات بحس ناحيتها انها مش مريحة , ممكن تكون اسباب احساسى مش واضحة ظاهريا يعنى no apparent reason لكن على مستوى عقلى الباطن اكيد فيه اسباب انا مش مدركاها بعقلى الواعى خلتنى احس الاحساس ده 
انا متفقة معاكى فى ديه 

بس اللى انا بتكلم فيه ( وده خبرة شخصية بحته ) ان ممكن تكون حاجة مش قدامى اصلا , معرفش عنها اى حاجة , مثلا اخويا يقولى انا رايح المكان الفلانى , انا معرفش المكان ومش مرتبط معايا بأى حاجة ده غير ان انا اصلا مش موجودة فيه وممكن احس ناحيته بأحساس مش كويس او مش مريح .





> آلمهم إن جوجو إتدبس ، *وهو آلمطلوب* :t33::t33:


جوجو ربنا معاه بقا وقع بين المطرقة والسندنان , هناء وشيرين او ريا وسكينة , بس احنا ارق من اننا نكون ريا وسكينة ده لو ريا وسكينة كانوا زينا كان زمانهم بقو icons للرقة مش للقتل :smile02 
شوفتى الغرور والاستفزاز ؟ :smile02 اللى هيقرا السطرين دول هيتشل طبعا ياعينى :smile02:smile02
 





​


----------



## GoGo No Way (11 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> موافقاكى على فكرة , انا فيه حاجات بحس ناحيتها انها مش مريحة , ممكن تكون اسباب احساسى مش واضحة ظاهريا يعنى no apparent reason لكن على مستوى عقلى الباطن اكيد فيه اسباب انا مش مدركاها بعقلى الواعى خلتنى احس الاحساس ده
> انا متفقة معاكى فى ديه
> 
> بس اللى انا بتكلم فيه ( وده خبرة شخصية بحته ) ان ممكن تكون حاجة مش قدامى اصلا , معرفش عنها اى حاجة , مثلا اخويا يقولى انا رايح المكان الفلانى , انا معرفش المكان ومش مرتبط معايا بأى حاجة ده غير ان انا اصلا مش موجودة فيه وممكن احس ناحيته بأحساس مش كويس او مش مريح .
> ...



مظبوط مظبوط كلام تمام اوى 100%

 ودة فعلا بيحدث بطريقة غريبة مع حاجات مشوفنهاش او منعرفش عنها حاجة ....


وبالنسبة لاخر جملتين كنت لسة بقول لنفسى نفس الكلام وجى اكمل قرايه لقيتك كتبه لوحدك الاحساس الى هيحسو الناس....

icons للرقة ايه بس ههههههه    

لالا انتو طيبين اوى  :ranting: " محدش يصدق يا ناس انا بقول الكلام دة وانا متهدد "


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> موافقاكى على فكرة , انا فيه حاجات بحس ناحيتها انها مش مريحة , ممكن تكون اسباب احساسى مش واضحة ظاهريا يعنى no apparent reason لكن على مستوى عقلى الباطن اكيد فيه اسباب انا مش مدركاها بعقلى الواعى خلتنى احس الاحساس ده
> انا متفقة معاكى فى ديه
> 
> بس اللى انا بتكلم فيه ( وده خبرة شخصية بحته ) ان ممكن تكون حاجة مش قدامى اصلا , معرفش عنها اى حاجة , مثلا اخويا يقولى انا رايح المكان الفلانى , انا معرفش المكان ومش مرتبط معايا بأى حاجة ده غير ان انا اصلا مش موجودة فيه وممكن احس ناحيته بأحساس مش كويس او مش مريح .
> ...


*مش مختلفين روزآ أنآ فآهمة قصدكـ *.. عآيزة أقولكـ إنهآ بتحصلى كمآن :t33:
ودى بردو من آلحآجآت آلمحيرة بآلنسبآلى إللى لسه مش شيفآلهآ مسمى 

هههههـ جوجو إتحسب معآنآ وبينآ ..؟ آلإتنين ..؟  يآ عينى هيلآقيهآ منين ولآ فين
سيبكـ حلوة أيقونآت آلرقة دى ... دآ مش هيتشل بس ، دآ هينتهى خآلث :blush2::blush2:
​


GoGo No Way قال:


> مظبوط مظبوط كلام تمام اوى 100%
> 
> ودة فعلا بيحدث بطريقة غريبة مع حاجات مشوفنهاش او منعرفش عنها حاجة ....
> 
> ...


عآيز تقول حآجة يآ جوجو ...؟ تكلم ، بلآ خوف 
عآرف بلآ خوف دى زى بتآعت محمد صبحى فى " *تخآريف* " بآللللظبط :t33::t33:





*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مايو 2013)

> مظبوط مظبوط كلام تمام اوى 100%
> 
> ودة فعلا بيحدث بطريقة غريبة مع حاجات مشوفنهاش او منعرفش عنها حاجة ....



فعلا يا جوجو هى حاجة بتحصلى ومش ببقا فاهمه ايه سببها ولا ايه المنطق بتاعها 



> وبالنسبة لاخر جملتين كنت لسة بقول لنفسى نفس الكلام وجى اكمل قرايه لقيتك كتبه لوحدك الاحساس الى هيحسو الناس....
> 
> icons للرقة ايه بس ههههههه
> 
> لالا انتو طيبين اوى  :ranting: " محدش يصدق يا ناس انا بقول الكلام دة وانا متهدد "



طيب تحب بقا تشوف الرقة عملى ؟:nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مايو 2013)

> *مش مختلفين روزآ أنآ فآهمة قصدكـ *.. عآيزة أقولكـ إنهآ بتحصلى كمآن :t33:
> ودى بردو من آلحآجآت آلمحيرة بآلنسبآلى إللى لسه مش شيفآلهآ مسمى
> ​



طبيعى يا حبيبى لازم تكون بتحصلك شئتى ام ابيتى , احنا مش توأم بردو :t33::t33:



> هههههـ جوجو إتحسب معآنآ وبينآ ..؟ آلإتنين ..؟  يآ عينى هيلآقيهآ منين ولآ فين
> سيبكـ حلوة أيقونآت آلرقة دى ... دآ مش هيتشل بس ، دآ هينتهى خآلث :blush2::blush2:
> ​



اه شوفتى ربنا معاه بقا :t33::t33: ومع كل اللى قرا السطرين بتوع الرقة دول :t33::t33:


> عآيز تقول حآجة يآ جوجو ...؟ تكلم ، بلآ خوف
> عآرف بلآ خوف دى زى بتآعت محمد صبحى فى " *تخآريف* " بآللللظبط :t33::t33:
> ​



ما انا بقوله تكلم انت فى قلبى :t33: على طريقة محمد صبحى بردو 
وقولتله نوريك الرقة عملى :t33::t33:
 



​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> طبيعى يا حبيبى لازم تكون بتحصلك شئتى ام ابيتى , احنا مش توأم بردو :t33::t33:
> 
> 
> اه شوفتى ربنا معاه بقا :t33::t33: ومع كل اللى قرا السطرين بتوع الرقة دول :t33::t33:
> ...



ههههـ أعتقد هو هيقدر مدى خطر رقتنآ يآ توأمتى ، وهيترآجع دلوقتى :t33::t33:





*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> ههههـ أعتقد هو هيقدر مدى خطر رقتنآ يآ توأمتى ، وهيترآجع دلوقتى :t33::t33:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههه هو تراجع ومظهرش ياعينى من ساعتها , ده كله وقبل ما يشوف الرقة اصلا , طيب لو شافها هيحصله ايه ؟ :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## geegoo (13 مايو 2013)

آسف علي مقاطعة الجو الرقيق ده  ربنا يكون في عونك ياللي ف بالي
محدش سمع عن خادم البتول ؟؟
رسائله مقفولة


----------



## خادم البتول (13 مايو 2013)

geegoo قال:


> آسف علي مقاطعة الجو الرقيق ده  ربنا يكون في عونك ياللي ف بالي
> محدش سمع عن خادم البتول ؟؟
> رسائله مقفولة



أنا موجود أخي الحبيب وبريدي مفتوح.. كان مغلق ـ أو بالأحرى كان *ممتلئ *ـ فقط لمدة ساعات من حوالي أسبوع أو عشرة أيام، ولكن بعد ذلك تم تفريغه وعدت لاستقبال وإرسال الرسائل بشكل طبيعي... أعرف أنك بالمصادفة أرسلت لي في هذه الساعات القليلة، ولكن لم أرجع إليك منعا للحرج، لأن هذا السيناريو بالضبط تكرر معي ومع الأخ الحبيب "*يوحنا المصري*" منذ شهور، وعندما عدت أخبره أن البريد مفتوح في انتظار تشريف كلماته، كان من حهته قد غيّـر رأيه وقرر ألا يرسل شيئا! حتى اليوم لا أعرف ماذا كان الأخ يوحنا يريد! 

بريدي مفتوح بالطبع دائما، خاصة للأحباء مثل *جيجو *الذي تسعدني دائما كلماته. تعالى بقا ع البريد عشان لا نفسد حالة الرقة الرقيقة بتاع الرقاق روز وإيملي.  أشكرك أخي الحبيب على سؤالك. :16_4_10:


* * *
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههه هو تراجع ومظهرش ياعينى من ساعتها , ده كله وقبل ما يشوف الرقة اصلا , طيب لو شافها هيحصله ايه ؟ :smile02:smile02:smile02


ههههـ شكل رقتنـآ سمعت فى آلمنطة لدرجة إنه كله خآف وجرى :99:


جوجو أعتقد معتكف علشآن عندهـ إمتحآنآت .... *بإذن ربنآ يكون تمآم ويطمنآ عليه *






*.،*​

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 مايو 2013)

*اخيرًا قريت كل حاجة و هرد .. احمدك يارب :heat:*



> وبعدين احنا كمسيحيين عارفين ان الحياة ديه وهم
> مش مكتوب فى الكتاب " لانه ماهى حياتكم انها بخار يظهر قليلا ثم يضمحل "
> يعنى حياتنا متشبهه فى الكتاب بالبخار , هوا



*تؤ .. بخار بس مش وهم .. بخار بتظهر فترة صغيرة و بتنتهى لكن مش وهم مش موجود ولا صورة عن حياة اخرى ولا حتى محاكاة لحياة اخرى .. فكرة ان حياتنا وهم او محاكاة ثلاثية الابعاد لحياة اخرى فى حين عدم ادراكنا و فهمنا المتكامل للحياة الاخرى دى اللى المفترض انها اكثر واقعية و مادية مننا " مربكة " .. *



> لازم اكون متسع واشوف كل فكرة علمية او نفسية بتتقدم واعرف حتى وان كنت حاليا مش شايف الرابط بينها وبين الله , اعرف ان اكيد فيه رابط بس انا مش شايفه حاليا
> وده اللى انا شخصيا اختبرته



*انا شخصيًا معنديش مشاكل مع اى فكرة علمية لو كانت منطقية .. بس لان حياتنا مش مجرد علم فانا بحب اربط الدنيا ببعضها .. مفترض بالعلم و الدين التكامل .. لكن لو فيه تناقض بينهم يبقى اكيد فيه حاجة فيهم غلط .. و فى الحالة دى لازم ندور فى الاتنين مش فى العلم بس .. 

المشكلة اما الفكرة نفسها تكون مش مدركة تمامًا هيبقى الربط بينها و بين ربنا اصعب .. اذا كنا مش قادرين نملك الفكرة بكل جوانبها هدور على علاقتها ازاى .. و عشان كدة بتلخبط *



> وده ممكن يرد على سؤالك ياشقاوة اذا كان فيه قوتين او طاقتين ضد بعض طاقة للحب وطاقة للكره اى واحدة فيهم هتكسب
> هى الفكرة هنا زى ما انتى شايفة فى النتائج مش مين كسب ومين خسر
> هى الفكرة ان اذا تواجدت طاقة ايجابية فى مواجهة الطاقة السلبية من الكره والعنف , الطاقة الايجابية بتبتدى تعمل فرق فى الواقع
> يعنى الاصابات والعنف لازال موجود لكن الطاقة الايجابية قدرت انها تحد منه شوية .




*تؤ . كان قصدى لو توجهت طاقة عنف و كره مقصودة ... مساوية للطاقة الايجابية الموجهة لنفس المكان و الزمان و الموقف .. باعداد اشخاص متساوية .. 

لان هنا الطاقة الايجابية موجهة ضد واقع موجود .. مش نية مجمع عليها و مقصودة بالتأمل .. و فى نفس الوقت منعرفش ايهما اعظم فى القدر و بالتالى نقدر نحدد مدى تأثيره ! .. وارد تكون الطاقة الايجابية كانت من عدد اشخاص اكبر او اشخاص متمرسين فى الموضوع اكتر فبالتالى الغلبة ليها .. مش لمجرد انها طاقة ايجابية سادت .. حد فاهم حاجة ؟ :11azy:*



> على ما شقاوة تخف وانا اخف :fun_oops: كنت عايزة اتكلم سريعا عن
> ال Deja vu الكلمة ديه كلمة فرنسية معناها شوهد من قبل
> يعنى حاجة انت شوفتها قبل كده



*كانت من اكتر الحاجات اللى مجننانى و قعدت ادور عليها و مش عارفالها اسم :heat:.. لحد ما وصلت و قريت فيها كتير .. و كانت اكتر نظرية مقنعة بالنسبة لى هى تداخل الذكريات مع الاحداث الحالية و ان المخ بالعامى كدة " بيرقع " ذكرياته بحتت قديمة على حتت جديدة لحد ما يوصلك صورة متشابهة مع اللى بتتعايشيه فبيديلك احساس انك كنتى فى المكان دة او شوفتى الموقف دة و هكذا .. و كان التفسير المحترم ليها هى خدع الذاكرة او ضعف الذاكرة ..*



> مش عآرفة روزآ أوصلهآلكـ إزآى ... بس أنآ أحيآناً بيجيلى هآجس إن فيه حآجة معينة هتحصل ومآبيكنش ليهآ أى علآقة بآلموقف إللى إفتكرته فيهآ
> بنفصل عن آلمشهد إللى بعيشه وبشوف مشهد مختلف وبس كدآ ... بس غآلباً بتبقى كآرثة وبتسيبنى خآيفة لتتحقق .. على فكرة أنآ مش عندى صرع
> فهل دآ نوع من آلـ deja vu ..؟



*لسة الموضوع دة حاصلى من فترة .. كل ما اجى انزل من السلم احس انى هقع و مش بقع .. و هكذا و اتخيل نفسى على وشى و متبهدلة .. الكلام دة اكتر من شهر نفس التخيل كل ما انزل من السلم .. لحد ما وقعت فى الاخر حقيقى فى لحظة مش مركزة فيها نهائى مش من السلم من الرصيف و وقعت بنفس الشكل اللى تخيلته 30: ..  المهم انى بفسره بان عقلنا الباطن له تأثير خرافى علينا .. يمكن فى الحقيقة انا مكنتش هقع ولا حاجة بس عقلى الباطن قال انى هقع فوقعت لمجرد كعبلة فى اول لحظة العقلى الحاضر غفل فيه بس .. نظام ان غاب القط العب يا فار و اخربها :99: 

قريت كمان مقالة عن مدى تأثير العقل الباطن علينا فى حياتنا اليومية و فى مخاوفنا .. و ازاى نقدر نتغلب على خوفنا عن طريق التخيل و اقناع العقل الباطن بالصورة المرادة .. هدورلكم عليها لو مش لقيتها هحاول اصيغها انا و اكتبهالكم 
*



> لكن إن فجأهـ أشوف مشهد غريب كدآ وقلبى يتقبض .. دى إللى أحتآر فيهآ



*عجبنى تفسيرك لعدم الارتياح .. بس برضه انك تشوفى مشهد غريب و قلبك يتقبض فى حد ذاتها ممكن تتفسر بطريقة تانية غير الحدس .. و مش شرط تكون ذكريات عن المكان نفسه او عن الموقف او عن الاشخاص .. ممكن تبقى زى ال Deja vu .. ديفوهات فى الذاكرة .. و ذاكرتك بتربط بين حاجات مالهاش علاقة ببعض بس .. و على اساسها بتديلك ايحاء بعدم الارتياح او براحة .. و لو تلاحظى انها مش دايما بيبقى صح .. ساعات بتبقى مش مرتاحة بس الموقف يعدى على خير او على الاقل مش بالسوء اللى متخيلاه .. و اوقات اة بتيجى معاكى تبقى مش مرتاحة و يطلع فيه حاجة غلط .. *


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اخيرًا قريت كل حاجة و هرد .. احمدك يارب :heat:*





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تؤ .. بخار بس مش وهم .. بخار بتظهر فترة صغيرة و بتنتهى لكن مش وهم مش موجود ولا صورة عن حياة اخرى ولا حتى محاكاة لحياة اخرى .. فكرة ان حياتنا وهم او محاكاة ثلاثية الابعاد لحياة اخرى فى حين عدم ادراكنا و فهمنا المتكامل للحياة الاخرى دى اللى المفترض انها اكثر واقعية و مادية مننا " مربكة " .. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


معلشى شقآوة عندى سؤآل فى أول فقرة كتبتيهآ لروز ... وممكن يكون غبى أو نآتج عن فقدآن ذآكرة جزئى منى ..! ^^

هو فين إتقآل فى آلتوبيكـ هنآ إن معنى " *آلحيآهـ وهم أو إدرآكنآ ليهآ بصورة آلوهم* " 
إنهآ : *صورة أو محآكآة لحيآة أخرى * ..؟



أنآ متفقة معآكـِ فى تفسيركـ لتأثير آلعقل آلبآطن على أفعآلنآ
بس آلمشكلة بتبقى فى آلأفعآل إللى أحنآ مش طرف مبآشر فيهآ أو مش مؤثرة أصلاً
أنآ مآفسرتهآش حدس ... آلموضوع محتآج منى أكيد إطلآع كتير لسه
بس على حد معرفتى آلظوآهر دى فعلاً مآلهآش لسه تفسير فى آلعلم آلمآدى ... ودآ آلمُحير فى آلموضوع


بصى معظم أنوآع آلإرتيآح بشوفهآ فعلاً رآجعة لإنطبآعتنآ آلمسبقة .. وكمآن عآمل آلتخمين وآلإستنتآج وقصور آلذآكرة إللى ذكرتيهـ وغيرهـ وغيرهـ .... 
آلحصيلة بشوفهآ بتوصلنآ لنقطة إن آلموضوع منطقى حدوثه وإنه يظبط آلتوقع فيه كمآن
بس أعتقد *هيفضل فى آلآخر** حآلآت شآذة خآرجة عن كل دآ *

وعجبنى جداً موضوع مقآل آلتحكم فى آلعقل آلبآطن يآ ريت تكتبيه لينآ شقآوة 





*.،*​ 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مايو 2013)

شقاوة , عندى رد كبير على مشاركتك الجميلة ياقمر , وكمان على ايمليا 
بس انا مش قادرة حاليا , ولا قادرة حتى اكمل الموضوع او اى موضوع 
فأيه رأيكم هل تسمحوا انى اطلب من الادارة غلق الموضوع ولا اسيبه مفتوح ليكو تشاركوا فيه او اى حد يحب يشارك زى ما يحب ؟


----------



## GoGo No Way (18 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> شقاوة , عندى رد كبير على مشاركتك الجميلة ياقمر , وكمان على ايمليا
> بس انا مش قادرة حاليا , ولا قادرة حتى اكمل الموضوع او اى موضوع
> فأيه رأيكم هل تسمحوا انى اطلب من الادارة غلق الموضوع ولا اسيبه مفتوح ليكو تشاركوا فيه او اى حد يحب يشارك زى ما يحب ؟



 انا مش فاهم اخر كومنــــــــــــــــــت !!! ... 

عموما جبت فيديو كويس ..  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_nE0i_ffl4

واتمنى تكملى الموضوع علشان مش فاهم المشكلة .. !!


----------

